# 2020 Backyard BBQ swap



## DavePolaschek

It's time for the next swap! We want lots of folks to give this swap thing a try so I want this to be attractive to all skill levels. If you have never participated in a swap before, give it a try, you won't regret it. It is a lot of fun and you will want to participate in every swap.

Thread participation is a requirement. If you can't check in at least once a week, maybe the time commitment isn't for you. A big part of the swap is the camaraderie and banter so if that doesn't appeal to you please refrain from joining. And yes, there can be a lot a banter. We've also had people forget, and a weekly check-in is good insurance against a faulty memory. We'd love to have a good showing of active members in this swap, but we don't want anyone getting short-changed because the person supposed to send them something flaked out.

LumberJocks are a creative bunch and turn out impressive work! So, I feel no need to give strict guidelines for what you make for this swap. Use your own judgement and creativity! Your contribution should be "made" in your shop, by you. Build something you designed from scratch, build something from someone else's plans, modify an existing product, or even overhaul/restore something you purchased. Again, I trust you so use your best judgement. The important thing is that it's something you put your time, effort and talents into something for a fellow LumberJock!

Rules:
Your swap item has to be used for or while grilling/smoking/barbecueing. Incorporate wood and/or metal as you see fit. The whole idea of this swap is to make something you would like to make whatever that may be - grill tools, serving bowls/platters/trays, pepper/spice mills, pinch bowls, knives, coozies, thermometers even Bluetooth speakers! Remember this is also a chance to try something new. I challenge you to try something to push your skillset!
I'm not putting any size suggestions on it since we have such a broad range of possibilities, but aim for nothing larger than a large USPS flat rate box (the large game-board size is handy if you want to ship long-handled tools, for example) so shipping costs don't kill you. If someone wants a cart for their big green egg, they should probably build it themselves.

A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your item by the ship date, just e-mail me BEFORE the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 8pm MDT on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants.

How does the Swap work?
The process is simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get the name and shipping address of their recipient via e-mail after progress pictures are turned in. Postage is paid by the sender. Use your preferred shipper - UPS, Fed-Ex, USPS, or pony express.
The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be selected randomly.
Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with. Unless it's funnier that way. EarlS might get picked to send Kenny a box of corn.

Disclaimers:
This swap is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.
In order to participate in a swap you must be a member in good standing in the lumberjocks community. The moderator can not be expected to, and will not act as a go between for banned or blocked members.

Other Details
Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!

Bonus items
Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's something that has evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front. For this swap I'd like to suggest a favorite seasoning as a bonus!

How to sign up
Post below letting me know that you are in *AND* send an e-mail to [email protected] containing ALL of the following information:

LumberJocks Username
Complete Real Name
Email address
Shipping Address, including country
Let me know if you are willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly - if you're outside the US, be aware that with shipping times, this will be a very fast swap)

I'll send a confirmation e-mail and will keep a list of confirmed participants below that I will update periodically.
If you don't get a confirmation email and see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.

Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date.
Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.

Important dates:
In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make the progress picture or ship dates, please make sure to notify me immediately so that I can update the list. For all dates, the cutoff time is 8PM MDT.

Register by: June 12, 2020
Progress picture by: June 26, 2020
Recipient names emailed on June 27, 2020
Completed picture (via email) *and ship* by: July 17, 2020
Reveal date: July 24, 2020
No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two on this forum thread before the sender posts their "formal" pics in the "Projects" section. We may reveal earlier if everyone has received their package before the reveal date.

Closing date: July 31, 2020
Please post "reveal" photos by this date. Everyone's anxious to post their projects and for the other participants to see what they made. If your recipient hasn't posted reveal pics by this date, then it's open season! Feel free to post your own pics in this thread and go ahead and post your project. (Unless there is a shipping problem - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)

Other Stuff:
When you post your projects, use the tag "2020 BBQ Swap" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot. Projects from last year's swap can be found here if you're looking for ideas.

This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more than the destination!

I hope we all have a good time and great discussion while this swap goes on. That is truly what these swaps are about, growing as wood workers, learning new techniques and trying new things out, and getting to know our fellow Lumberjocks. As a bonus we also also get something cool in the mail.

Participants:
Dave Polaschek P S R
doubleG469 P S R
Keebler1 P S R
MikeACG P S R
Woodmaster1 P S R
clieb91 P S R
RichBolduc P S R
wildwoodbybrianjohns P S
recycle1943 P S
Arlin Eastman P S R
Bill Berklich P S R
GrantA P S R

And if you've read to the end, here's the tag that projects should show up under. I'll add a list of the projects that are in sometime soon as well.

Brian's Spice Box

Grant's Tongs

Chris' Toss-It

Mike's Bill's BBQ Barn sign

Bill's Box of Tricks

Dick's Cutting Board

Woodmaster's Cutting Boards

Rich's Ulu Knife and Cutting Board

Dave's BBQ Briefcase


----------



## Keebler1

Sweet Im the first post. Im in of course. Thanks for running this one Dave


----------



## mikeacg

Actually Keebler, it looks like you are #2 (and I mean that in a nice way…) as DoubleG somehow miraculously beat you out without even posting, making me #3 (my lucky number!) 
Hey Dave! Can I please join?

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got Keebler and Gary. I think Gary emailed before I even had the post up for him to reply to. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mike, send me an email with your deets and you're in. Pretty sure I've got it somewhere, but I've got an email folder for this swap, and if you ain't in there, you ain't in.

Edit to add: Mike's in.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am sending an email when I am done typing this.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gotcha.


----------



## doubleG469

I'm quick like that.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m quick like that.
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny why isnt uour name up there yet?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm thinking on it Keebler. I have a couple of pretty time-intensive projects due in June though so I'm not positive yet…


----------



## clieb91

Count me in Dave. Email just sent and thread added to my watch list. 
Now to look for some ideas.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gotcha, Chris.

Don't strain anything with all that thinkin', Kenny.


----------



## mikeacg

I haven't grilled in so long that if nothing else, this swap will force me to make an effort! I actually own several grills this year (a real step up from the last swap where all I had was an unused, table-top grill - using the term 'grill' loosely).








Still unused!
I'm currently finishing up my offerings for the turning/box swap so inspiration hasn't hit me yet… Oh wait! OK, I'm good to go! I can't wait to see who will be my lucky victim… Oops, I meant fortunate recipient!! Everybody on the list so far is much too nice to receive my shoddy attempts at woodworking… So, either I will have to improve greatly in the next couple of weeks - or Dave needs to sign up somebody who won't know the difference! Yeah, that's the ticket!!! (Kenny, Grant, Tony, Tom, Earl…) Heck, there are a lot of them! Let's get busy and sign up guys!

Mike


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I am vacillatating. I do have a decent idea, just sucks cause L.J.s is just So dominated by Mericans.

Why cant some forkin Europeans play too….........


----------



## DavePolaschek

Brian, if you can talk another European into playing, I'll be glad to pair you. If not, we can generally find someone from the states willing to ship to Europe. I think there's at least one person signed up who said they would (I'm probably off that list this time due to running the swap and having no idea what I'm making yet).


----------



## GR8HUNTER

https://www.lumberjocks.com/TEK73

THIS JOCK said this in surprise swap :
Will be lurking around - currently a bit to many projets on my list at home.
Let's see when christmas is done - then you ptobably will have a good idea about the situation on international shipping as well.
he is from Norway I was gonna join you 2 together if he joined so ask him :<))


----------



## Keebler1

Only problem with international is timeline think youd have to ship by progress pic or am i wrong? Grant what do you think?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

well i think i just had some of your cookies Keebler called whoopsy … wonderful :<))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The thing about "international" isnt the timing, so much as the durn import tax I have to pay. And it isnt like I am all that cheapo or anything; I just hate paying MORE tax that just gets eaten up by the bureacracy monster.

When I ship to the States it goes realtively quickly to destination.

I will PM TEK later. It is siesta time.


----------



## HokieKen

Anytime y'all ship international, or just large stuff, you should ping Grant. He knows his stuff. Not sure how much help he could be on your end though Brian…


----------



## GrantA

Brian what did you end up having to pay in duties for the surprise swap package? Just curious as the value was $43 (marked as gift too) and the plane was the highest duty rate item @5%, maybe closer to 6% 
Did they make you pay a VAT also? If so you can supposedly claim that back at the end of the year, I've never lived in the EU so couldn't tell you for sure, that may just be for businesses


----------



## EarlS

hmmm - since Mike is looking for a sub par wood worker and mentioned me by name…....

I do have an idea for something but it isn't terribly original or creative. Of course, that describes most of my work. Let's see how this weekend goes with the plywoodworking. I'm hoping to get the upper shelf units installed on the base cabinets. That would leave just the doors to build and finish and they aren't nearly as time consuming and cumbersome.


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of shipping…The swap item that I sent this week was too big to fit into a large USPS flat rate box (that now seem to be smaller than they used to be) so I just reused an Amazon box I saved. After pricing it on the USPS website by size and weight (still priority), it was almost $6 cheaper than the large flat rate box. So unless you are shipping something really heavy, it appears that using your own box may be cheaper, even if it is larger.


----------



## GrantA

Yeah Nathan usps makes a killing on short-haul lightweight flat rate packages, then they break even or lose their tail on 70lb boxes going across the country. Always worth checking once you get past the small box sizes.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian what did you end up having to pay in duties for the surprise swap package? Just curious as the value was $43 (marked as gift too) and the plane was the highest duty rate item @5%, maybe closer to 6%
> Did they make you pay a VAT also? If so you can supposedly claim that back at the end of the year, I ve never lived in the EU so couldn t tell you for sure, that may just be for businesses
> 
> - GrantA


I think I paid somewhere around 35 euros, inclusive VAT. I need to be Autonomo (self-employed) and pay the 300 euro monthly fee for that, in order to be able to deduct expenses. I am sorta stuck right now, because my work/residence Visa has expired, they have cut back staff at immigration by 70% to save money, and that was before all this silly lockdown business. They are going to be way behind what they were already way behind on! 
So, once I get the Visa in order, then go Autonomo, and after, shipping expenses wont be a problem, all deductible.

One tip for anyone shipping international, where import duties are an issue, is to understate, significantly, the "Value" of whatever you are shipping. Another tip, is to mark the item/items as a gift.

If the Authority has even the slightest suspicion that something being imported is going to generate profit, the sharks want their cut.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i dont it matters if gift or not and the value i sent something very small package to netherlands 4in x 4in x 12 in weight just over 2 lbs and said it was only value 10 bucks and a gift and it cost 40.00 bucks









its a ripoff scam job :<)))


----------



## GrantA

Tony that's just the postage cost, and FYI I plugged that info in my fedex acct- I could've saved you $8-9 and bought myself a beer ;-)
Y'all holler if you need a quote on anything

Brian I have no idea how they came up with that much, that's like a 90% duty rate. I think the vat has a min fee maybe 25ish. That parts a Sam for sure!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

if i have to send again i will contact you first Grant and thank you :<)))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Tony that s just the postage cost, and FYI I plugged that info in my fedex acct- I could ve saved you $8-9 and bought myself a beer ;-)
> Y all holler if you need a quote on anything
> 
> Brian I have no idea how they came up with that much, that s like a 90% duty rate. I think the vat has a min fee maybe 25ish. That parts a Sam for sure!
> 
> - GrantA


Crazy. Makes no sense. It isnt like this in Denmark or Sweden, there is no import duty in these countries. It was also crazy back when my dad would send xmas pressies for the kids, cost more to get the boxes out of Spanish customs than the presents were worth. He just transfers $ now.

Weird thing is, Dick Byrd (Ohio) and I just did a woodswap, the wood he sent got held up in customs for a month, I had to fill out and send them two different forms, and made certain that they knew this was a gift, then they finally released my wood. I went to post office to pick it up, and *didnt* have to pay any duty fees at all. I was actually shocked because I was expecting to have to pay alot.

But for the surpriseswap, yeah, it was like 35 bucks.

And like I said, I dont mind paying, if the money is well-spent. But it isnt! In fact, they have just approved in Parliament, a universal basic income for the slovenly slothful slouchers who are too lazy to get off their corn-syrup drinkin, processed-food eatin, potato butts and get a job.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Crazy. Makes no sense. It isnt like this in Denmark or Sweden, there is no import duty in these countries.


Depends. When I sent MaFe the SPRAD Knives last year some could make sheaths and send one back to me, he got dinged for over USD40 for customs on the two knives. And because Denmark has restrictions on knife length (more than 75mm is a non-permitted weapon, IIRC), they got held up in customs for over a month, too.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Crazy. Makes no sense. It isnt like this in Denmark or Sweden, there is no import duty in these countries.
> 
> Depends. When I sent MaFe the SPRAD Knives last year some could make sheaths and send one back to me, he got dinged for over USD40 for customs on the two knives. And because Denmark has restrictions on knife length (more than 75mm is a non-permitted weapon, IIRC), they got held up in customs for over a month, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Maybe it is the same EU-wide now, havent lived in Denmark for 10years. My wife has businesses there, she would know exactly what the deal is. I cant ask her because she is there now.


----------



## clieb91

I've been reusing a lot of the mini amazon boxes recently and been saving an=bout 1 to 2 dollars each on the shipping. Just keep stacking them away as the wife and daughter order stuff. 

Got a few ideas for this one that need some hashing out which might include shipping.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Clieb is crafters daughter joining as well


----------



## clieb91

Not on this one Keebler. If an ornament swap comes around she will get in on that. She prefers turning and art and craft style projects.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

> hmmm - since Mike is looking for a sub par wood worker and mentioned me by name…....
> 
> - EarlS


I meant a different Earl! I would never accuse your work of being shoddy! But if insults are what it takes to get you into the swap - so be it!!! Now we need to work on the rest of the guys on the list!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Mike I would apply but the 5 1/2 hr oneway commute would be a killer.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Chris, I can think of a couple different things that would work for the BBQ swap that could be turned.

Earl, hope you'll join in. Otherwise someone else would have to get the bear with the same last name as you!

I spent all weekend turning big pieces of wood into small pieces so I could glue them all back together into big pieces again. Want to make a gift box for a bottle of wine for some of our neighbors who have been nice to us. And maybe a second for our new neighbors who are moving in this week. We're not the new kids on the block anymore.

One of the pieces I'm cutting up is some cherry with a knot in it. Almost impossible to cut a straight line in that wood, I'm finding, but it's pretty… we'll see, I guess.

Really oughta figure out what I'm going to make for this swap, too. I mean beyond the bear named Sichterman. ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

ok i'm not missing this one….

FYI… I have a Grilla Grills Alpha Silverbac smoker if anyone wants to do a theme for me 

And if anyone needs casting/stabilizing done… I have 4 stabilizing chambers and (2) 10 gallon pressure pots.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're in, Rich!


----------



## mikeacg

Welcome aboard Rich! I thought you might be too busy with everything you have going on! I have to get a lathe set up at the shop one of these days! Those orange/purple pours you just did are perfect for making gifts for all my Clemson buddies!


----------



## RichBolduc

Haha yeah I got a ton of stuff going on, but I'll fit in an item or two. 

Let me know when you're ready to turn, I can always make more blanks. Haven't even hit the 80lb kit of alumilite I just got in.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Clemson? The quality of this site is going down the crapper here lately.


----------



## mikeacg

Hey! We won more games than your team Kenny!
Are you signed up for this swap yet? You know you want to!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I do want to Mike. But I'm pretty sure I'm not :-( My summer's already looking pretty rough as far as getting shop time. With everything having been closed for months and now re-opening, my wife thinks we need to travel every weekend. Grumble, grumble, grumble…


----------



## RichBolduc

Just for you Kenny.










Rich



> Clemson? The quality of this site is going down the crapper here lately.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Those definitely are Clemson blanks! I'm digging the stuff on your site too Rich. This is probably my favorite one


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah that stopper came out cool. I was experimenting with getting floating colors in the middle of clear resin. Ended up using a dental syringe to inject the colors in the clear.

Rich



> Those definitely are Clemson blanks! I m digging the stuff on your site too Rich. This is probably my favorite one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Lazyman

That IS cool Rich. Looks like an old cat eye marble. My wife has been buying jars of old marbles at garage sales and we discovered that there are some crazy collectors out there. She found one called a "Superman" that she sold to a guy for about $70 who turned around and sold it for over $100. Its probably a small market of crazy marble collectors but if you make some stoppers to resemble their favorite marbles, I could see them wanting one.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I also think that stopper is wayyyyy coollllllll. Nice work Rich.


----------



## Keebler1

How many times has this happened to you Kenny and dont lie


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok. I am in for this swap. Sending info in a bit, after I get a pumpkin pie in the oven. Yum.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome Brian and Dick!


----------



## clieb91

Participants are adding up and my reminders are posted, now time to decide on what to build..










CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job, Chris! I hope I don't have to do any reminders this swap. The schedule's a little tight, but hopefully we can all get 'er done on time and without nagging.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Come on Kenny! We are an uneven number at present. We need you. How long does it take to turn a something or other anyway?


----------



## HokieKen

Teaserin'









(Not swap related)


----------



## Woodmaster1

Starting on swap items next week. The woodworking club shop opens next week so I can buy some hardwood for my items


----------



## EarlS

> Teaserin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not swap related)
> 
> - HokieKen


Uhh - did you forget the ice cream and stick?


----------



## Lazyman

> Teaserin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not swap related)
> 
> - HokieKen


Not swap related? Yeah right. Looks like Kenny is making Mickey Mouse burger presses for the swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Wish I could help Brian. But I've never evened anything out, I always just make things odder.

I'm still thinking on it. Mostly waiting to see just how many of my weekends will be claimed against my will by my wife who's been cooped up for 3 months…


----------



## mikeacg

With the price of burger these days Nathan, steak might be a better buy! We're up to $7/lb. and I can find a lot of 'real' meat for less!



> Mostly waiting to see just how many of my weekends will be claimed against my will by my wife who's been cooped up for 3 months…
> - HokieKen


After seeing your mug 24/7 for the last couple months, she might be glad to see you go into your shop for a while!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> With the price of burger these days Nathan, steak might be a better buy! We're up to $7/lb. and I can find a lot of 'real' meat for less!


Weird. We can still find organic grass-fed hamburger for under $5/lb here. But back when things first stated locking down, it was on sale for $3.99/lb, and we bought a bunch, so we haven't needed to restock lately.


----------



## GrantA

grass-fed AND cheap, in the desert? Nothing fishy about that!


----------



## DavePolaschek

It was a fairly big brand, sold at Sprouts, which is a health-oriented chain. And it tasted ok, so I figured it was a loss-leader. Worked on us!


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmm burger press you say…


----------



## RichBolduc

All I can think of is the rat burgers in Demolition Man… lol

Rich



> grass-fed AND cheap, in the desert? Nothing fishy about that!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## mikeacg

The burger press is a great idea! I bet they would sell at my store. I'll be they'd sell even better if I called them "Road Kill" Pattie Press…


----------



## Keebler1

In Kennys case it would be squirrell press or tree rat press


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

you kiddos are gross)

Bet they would sell here too.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, You are certainly doing a lot of the same shaped stuff lately… Could see Disney Burgers but the buns would look strange Hope you can join in, if you are lucky and get me you can make something to match my patio…










CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I'm definitely not letting the wife see that Chris…


----------



## Keebler1

Lets print the picture and send it to kennys wife he cant stop them all lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The burger press is a great idea! I bet they would sell at my store. I ll be they d sell even better if I called them "Road Kill" Pattie Press…
> 
> - mikeacg


And here I thought the whole point of road kill was that it was pre-pressed for you.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave this just popped up in my email from woodworkers guild


----------



## CraftersDaughter

Hi All, Just posted my Swap project but since it is my first official posted project it has to be reviewed. So hopefully up soon.

ShL


----------



## MSquared

Clieb - I used to work for 'Mickey Rat'. His image appeared on my paychecks. The kids loved it, I cringed!


----------



## clieb91

Marty, I can understand that. For a number of reasons we are not as big a fans as we used to be, though are pushing around next years 50th anniversary trip. But the patio is a unique thing the company that worked on just loved the idea when we proposed it, and the team actually enjoyed working on it to figure out some of the cuts.
I have always been a fan of what and how things wee created and figured out. Originally wen to school for Robotics and Motor Control. Just never went after it.

Kenny- I'll try to keep it under wraps for you. Sure the crew wouldn't mind coming a bit further south though to install another one. 

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

> How many times has this happened to you Kenny and dont lie
> 
> - Keebler1


Kenny won't respond Kevin, because he WAS the clown 8^)

Wow Rich! That bottle stopper is amazing! Hmmm, maybe an idea for the swap?

I'm getting a dim'wit idea for something, but won't commit right now.


> And here I thought the whole point of road kill was that it was pre-pressed for you.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


And aged and tenderized as well.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave this just popped up in my email from woodworkers guild


Thanks, Keebler. I'll probably make my standard wine box with mitered and splined corners and a sliding lid. I can knock it together pretty quickly once I get all the lumber dimensioned, and I got my poplar for box bottoms today. Also finished the first lid, cut a second herringbone lid, and got the third one glued up. Oh, and found at least one of the pieces parts for my swap project.

It was 90 here today though, which meant it was a day for a nap. Tomorrow we're heading to the farmers market to pick up a cooler full of chicken, and I have a long list of chores, so I might not make much progress until Sunday.

Let that idea marinate for a day or two, Duck. I'll plan on adding you on, what, Monday or Tuesday? ;-)


----------



## recycle1943

Alright - I am in this one because I have a couple extra pieces of cut offs I need to use up


----------



## GrantA

It's a tough life but somebody's gotta do it









I'm enjoying some coffee and about to be heading to the shop. I'm learning to tig, maybe I could use that skill for a swap project… I've got an idea now…


----------



## recycle1943

TIG ? I would give my left something for a decent tig welder. I've done all 3 but tig is by far my favorite

sorry about you being stuck in a trophy body


----------



## GrantA

Dick, it's a little Lincoln inverter 155a unit, I love how quiet and simple the process is, such a difference from mig splattering everywhere


----------



## recycle1943

is that the little $1600 hobby welder ? if so, my hobbies aren't that much fun


----------



## GrantA

If I was buying one new I'd look hard at the Vulcan line from HF, they have great reviews and are under a grand. It came along with the knife shop equipment I bought as part of the package.


----------



## recycle1943

Good deal (shop buy) - once you get it figured out, tig is absolutely the cats meow


----------



## bndawgs

Is this alder? It's fairly dense.


----------



## bndawgs

Unless it's red oak?


----------



## Keebler1

Bought me some knife kits and scales from woodcraft today. Spent 85.62 before tax only cause my total discount was 85.02. Nice sale. Wouldnt have soent so much but i bought an expensive set of knife scakes for my personal knife.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Unless it s red oak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Yes, I think thats right, RO.


----------



## recycle1943

I can't bend my neck far enough to read so


----------



## HokieKen

Lunchtime. Finally. Now it's Saturday.









Been hanging out windows pulling down shutters so I can paint them. Woo Hoo


----------



## HokieKen

And some more teaserin'


----------



## recycle1943

that's going to be one heck of a big root beer mug - isn't that what Mickey drinks ?


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

Segmented bowl?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep Mike. Shamelessly copied from this genius ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> that s going to be one heck of a big root beer mug - isn t that what Mickey drinks ?
> 
> - recycle1943


I doubt it Dick. With all those kids in Disney World, I'm fairly certain there's something a little harder in Mickey's cup ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Steve , that's definitely red Oak.

Keebler, what knife kits did you get. I'm especially fond of the skinner and tanto blades. The steel in the WR knives seems to be surprisingly good. They don't come with a very good edge in my experience though.


----------



## Keebler1

2 tanto and 2 spear point knife kits. Also got 1 set of these scales for the knife im gonna carry a tanto.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny when you make these knife kits and drill the holes for the pins do you set them flush with the scales or drill the hole where they just fit through and screw them together on top of the scales?


----------



## HokieKen

You wouldn't want them sticking up above the scales if that's what you're asking Keebler. I've never used the screws that come with the blades. I always use stainless or brass pins and peen it over in addition to epoxying the scales on. It's a matter of personal taste. I just don't like the look of screws on a knife.


----------



## Keebler1

Think Ill go with the screws on these 4 and next batch ill go with regular pins. Where do you get your pins from?


----------



## GrantA

Pins are just metal round bar stock. Brass, nickel etc. Even copper wire. If you want to go down the rabbit hole check out trugrit.com or any of the other knife supply shops.


----------



## HokieKen

I have no idea Keebler. I have tons of pieces of metal that I don't know where I got originally…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hi guys.
Still following, not participating. Great work last swap, everyone!


----------



## bndawgs

I got 2 tanto, 2 drop point and 1 spear point coming. Haven't decided yet what I'll do for scales.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Think Ill go with the screws on these 4 and next batch ill go with regular pins. Where do you get your pins from?
> 
> - Keebler1





> Pins are just metal round bar stock. Brass, nickel etc. Even copper wire. If you want to go down the rabbit hole check out trugrit.com or any of the other knife supply shops.
> 
> - GrantA


I even used walnut pins in a maple handle before. Nice look but don't know how it will stand the test of time.


----------



## clieb91

Well now you guys are going to make me want to make the kit that has been sitting in my office since the last time they were on sale.

Kenny- that's an awesome idea for a bowl. Can't wait to see how it comes out.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Theres the 4 sets of scakes i bought. The spalted scakes will go on the tanto I am going to carry and ill probably have a guy from church who does leatherwork make me a sheath for it


----------



## Keebler1

You can always send it to me Clieb


----------



## clieb91

Keebler- Nice looking set up, the spalted ones will look nice. thanks for the offer but I think I want to give it a try. Just have to decide on the wood I want to use and get my bandsaw put back together. The blade broke the other day. Got to figure out if I am doing something wrong.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

That spalted set was $25 wouldve been cheaper to just buy a block and cut them myself but then I wouldve been stuck with 1 wood for all 4


----------



## HokieKen

Warming up for the beer swap!









For scales, you'll want something that is low/no maintenance and tough. Stabilized wood is great. Stabilized and cast is becoming my favorite type.


----------



## HokieKen

Cold beer and a summer thunderstorm in the valley at night with a cool breeze is pretty much the best thing since sliced bread. I feel bad for everyone who lives anywhere else ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny did your moms water issue in the basement get fized?


----------



## GrantA

Kenny every days a beer swap warmup, how about a BBQ swap warmup though??


----------



## Woodmaster1

Really warming up for the BBQ swap.


----------



## GrantA

Awesome George! I'll have to step up my game!! It's been rainy so I just used the Weber under the carport this evening


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got the last of the herringbone boards glued up today. Started cleaning stuff out of the spot where I've decided I'm going to be putting the post for my post drill. Going to toe-nail the 6×6 post on a piece of 2×8 screwed into the floor and with a piece of 2×4 mortised into the top of the post, and screwed into three of the studs in the ceiling. Figure that should be able to keep it from moving around.

Also got almost all of the pieces parts I needed to order for my project. Now I just need to pick out what wood I'm going to use… and pick the backup wood for when I screw up the first attempt…


----------



## GrantA

Dave, why not attach the 2×8 and 2×4 to the ends of the 6×6 and then attach the whole assembly to the floor and ceiling? No toenails then ;-)
Or just attach the drill to the wall?


----------



## DavePolaschek

The drill weighs a bunch. Over a hundred pounds. I need to hang it on a post (I'll probably mortise it into the post, actually). And when I'm cranking on it, it'd end up making a mess of the drywall if I didn't have it on a post.

If I attach the 2×8 and 2×4 to the post first, how am I going to fit it in between the floor and ceiling? I figure if i set the post on top of the 2×8, I'll have a little more room to get everything in place. Gives me an inch and half of wiggle room until I set the post on the 2×8, at which point it should all be pretty tight.


----------



## clieb91

Those look like they were some delicious warm-ups.. Hoping to get something on the grill tonight. Enjoyed having wings last night at a restaurant. several places are finding creative ways to make outdoor spaces available. Was a good night for it.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Another thought Dave- why the top and bottom rather than anchoring to the wall? I'd lag the post to a stud. Or If you want it between 2 studs you could run some tubawhatevers spanning the two then lag to those. Just my thought, I'd anchor to the wall. I'm not sure if I want to actually use my post drill in the shop or if it's gonna hang in the showroom.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I lagged my post to a stud in my shop in MN, Grant. It wobbled horribly, in spite of putting far more deck screws into the stud than I thought I needed.

I definitely want to span two studs for stability. And I was thinking last night that I'll probably do floor, one or two cross-braces on the wall, and ceiling. Don't want it to move.


----------



## GrantA

Lag bolts and deck screws are not interchangeable. 3/8" lag bolts with thick washers should hold it nice and tight. Assuming the post is flat enough that it doesn't rock. 
Alternatively I've been using Fastenmaster screws which replace 3/8 lags and zip right in with an impact, no drilling needed. Here's an 8" with their proprietary spider drive head, when you buy a package of screws the bit comes with em. Good stuff


----------



## HokieKen

Post drills are really cool. But drilling a bunch of holes (like in the shape of a Mickey Mouse head) with a drill press is tedious and time consuming enough. That's one area I could never give up power tools in.


----------



## clieb91

I agree Kenny, considering that some of my peg games have as many as 120 1/8" holes in each board I would not make them if it was not for my drill press. 
Dave, It certainly does sound like you will have it pretty secure this time.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Speaking of drill presses, does/did anybody make one with a foot-operated quill? Like a mortiser. That'd be pretty sweet


----------



## bndawgs

It was scrap wood Saturday.

Red oak, Mulberry, cherry, walnut, and maple.


----------



## HokieKen

> Speaking of drill presses, does/did anybody make one with a foot-operated quill? Like a mortiser. That d be pretty sweet
> 
> - GrantA


Not sure if anyone does now but some vintage DPS had that. It was an option on my Boice Crane model from the early 40s.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I agree Kenny, considering that some of my peg games have as many as 120 1/8" holes in each board I would not make them if it was not for my drill press.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Ya know, 120 1/8" holes is a walk in the park for a CNC router. If you ever want to do a bunch at once, let me know. Pay for shipping and I'll do it for free. Once you see the results you may want a CNC.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So if I know I want a CNC already John, you'll just ship me one?

Wish I had the space.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been thinking about dabbling in jewelry making. Whaddayall think about my first necklace?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You might be able to sell some with a better looking model.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Ya know, 120 1/8" holes is a walk in the park for a CNC router.


120 ⅛" holes sounds like a half-ounce of number 5 shot in a 12 gauge shell. ;-) Easy-peasy!

I've seen a foot operated drill press, but it was WWII vintage or so. Pretty big, too. Grant-sized equipment. ;-)

Nice necklace, Kenny!

Went from a piece of elm slab to four mitered sides of a gift box today with continuous grain wrapping around the box. Tomorrow I can put in the grooves for the top and bottom and glue it up. Four saws, three planes, and a miter jack. Got a little thin by the time I finished resawing the elm, but I've still got pretty close to a quarter inch of thickness everywhere. I'll definitely need splines in the mitered corners, though.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny necklace looks fine but the wearer broke my phone and blinded my dog


----------



## GrantA

> I've seen a foot operated drill press, but it was WWII vintage or so. Pretty big, too. Grant-sized equipment. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Game on dudes- let's play find a drill press!


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, Interesting look reminds me of the kind some cartoon character use to wear and then throw it like a shakira.

John- I have been trying to figure out if a cnc router is best or a laser considering both would be helpful for my games. I generally batch them out at a dozen or so at a time, the drill press makes quick work of them once I get a rhythm the good new is that I don't sell a lot of cribbage boards which are the ones with the largest amount of holes, so don't have to make them all that often.

Dave- LOL that would be one way to do it but I doubt I could get them to hit the wood in nice straight lines 

Grant sounds like you have a new mission and toy to add to the collection.

In other news, I did get something on the grill tonight and it turned out great.


















and my wife was also happy that I cored the pineapple… she just added a few extra ingredients to it. 









CtL


----------



## GrantA

Looks good Chris!

I have never seen one but I found one example already, naturally it's clear across the country but I might be able to deal with that, I'll have to do some studying tonight


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hey Chris my wife wants to know if you put anything on that painapple before grilling it she was talking about making it tommorow night :<))


----------



## Keebler1

Grant thatll be a nice toad trip to pick that drill press up


----------



## mikeacg

Looking Gangsta' Kenny!

Chris - the CNC would be best for peg holes and smooth edged parts. I use mine for cribbage boards and marble games - perfect depth and spacing. Look at how much time you spend on the drill press and consider the value of your time. If you don't do a lot of them, it's a moot point. A CNC is not for everyone and the cost might not be justifiable… 
A laser is not ideal for peg holes and the quality of the cut edges is pretty coarse. And then there is that burning coloration on the edges. I use my laser mostly for decorative projects.


----------



## Lazyman

I could swear that I just recently saw a DIY foot operated drill press but cannot find it now. If I recall, they simply attached a lever to the wall with a hinge, wrapped a cable around the hub of the hand lever with the other end attached to the foot lever. There might have been a pulley or two to route the cable so it wasn't in the way?

It is going to bother me until I find it.


----------



## Lazyman

This isn't the one I was thinking of but a similar concept.


----------



## clieb91

Tony- just sprinkled some brown sugar on the slices and let them sit in the fridge for about an hour found the basket helpful since they tended to fall apart.

Mike- ya that is the problem all of my games are lettered and have some graphics to them so either one is a time saver. From what I've seen that I can afford the CNC would not be able to do both my lettering and hole drilling.Example is my Triangle Solitaire…










I think the having the laser would be more helpful to burn the lettering and the lines plus a template for the holes. Rather than having to letter them the way I do now with a transfer and then try to bake sure they are properly aligned in the CNC to drill the holes.

CtL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You could use a Shaper Origin Chris. Can do all of that with small engraving, drilling and it doesn't take space and is a lot cheaper. Still expensive.


----------



## mikeacg

I see your problem Chris! I remember a Kickstarter project that might have been useful to you as it had a laser head, a CNC head and a 3D Printer head. 
None of my boards have lettering on them though I did consider putting instructions on the backs…








A pantograph drilling set-up would work pretty accurately for drilling your holes and you could cut your own masters on a laser if you went that route…


----------



## clieb91

Mike, I was leaning toward the laser then just still drilling them out at the press. As long as I can see my Mark's and hit them it would still cut down some of the process time.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Chris sounds like you need both a laser and cnc


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave- LOL that would be one way to do it but I doubt I could get them to hit the wood in nice straight lines


Straight lines? Now you're changing the requirements on me! Maybe just use a bunch extra and plug all the holes that aren't where you want them.


----------



## HokieKen

Having a foot powered feed on a DP by driving the quill handle like that is gonna limit the stroke in a big way Nathan. I would think you would want to have a big ass pulley between the pedal and the quill handle.

The foot feed that was available for my Boice Crane drove the quill directly any bypassed the rack and pinion of the handle feed.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks good Chris!
> 
> I have never seen one but I found one example already, naturally it s clear across the country but I might be able to deal with that, I ll have to do some studying tonight
> 
> - GrantA


That thing is suh-weeeeet Grant  Milled dovetail ways for the head ) Air powered too it seems? Air driven tools like that can be finnicky and a lot of maintenance but they're also simple and efficient.


----------



## GrantA

It's an air/hydraulic setup like the automatic cold saw I've got. Rpm range doesn't go low enough for big forstner bits though so I'd have to run a VFD, which could cause issues with the on board transformer, or make a new pulley. Meh it's fun to think about but doubtful I'll act on that one. Definitely sweet though!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah the two spindle belt drive on a machine like that is kinda like putting a Prius drivetrain in an F350.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'd rather have an F350 drivetrain in a Prius.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd rather run over a Prius in a F350.


----------



## bndawgs

I got an awesome box of goodies from Earl this weekend. I'm hoping to mess around with the WS later tonight. I got a bunch of plane irons to try on it. Thanks again Earl


----------



## EarlS

Steve - glad everything made it there. Kenny sent me the finished brass head piece for a Studley mallet I've been working on (had to have one after making the swap version). Long story short - my "oldtimers" kicked in and I gave him the wrong zip code.

Good news!!! the local P.O. guy (Post Office, not P!ssed Off, though I wouldn't blame him) where I used to live found it. Apparently USP automatically takes a picture of every parcel when it arrives at the various locations and can pull them up so they know what the parcel looked like when it came to their facility and what it looks like when it leaves. He changed the zip code and I should see it tomorrow or Wednesday. Now we know another benefit to tracking numbers.


----------



## HokieKen

Ohhhhh you wanted a BRASS head… I missed the BR when you asked about it so I just printed out one of my selfies and mailed it. I'll get on the metal thing soon.


----------



## EarlS

Thanks for the warning. I'll let someone else open that one when it comes. Maybe then they will see that there are people that look worse than me










Here's looking at you kid!!


----------



## duckmilk

This Saturday, Nathan came by and got some wood for some turning practice ;-P One was a chunk of spanish madrone that came from my cousin's place up in the Guadalupe Mountains in southern NM where it grows in the wild.










It has a very smooth bark with varying color patterns.

While he was here, he helped me with the drill press project (speaking of) I've been tackling. He helped me get a set screw out of the pulley stack that attaches to the motor. BTW Nathan, I took the pulley to work and chased the threads and the new set screw worked like new.

The drill press here (doesn't look much different than the last pic) with the motor on the table.










We finally got the motor somewhat apart to get the dirt dauber wasp mud nests out of it, but couldn't get the back plate off because of the rusted on phillips screws. So we applied heat and then drilled one to use a screw extractor (seen here in the screw head)










You can also see the mud nests inside. The extractor didn't get it out, in fact it didn't even budge. I managed to twist the extractor into a kinda spiral.










Oh well, this thing is going to a motor repair place or I'll just replace it. It is a 3/4 hp motor. Would a fully enclosed one work? It would definitely deter the wasps in any future nest builds.


----------



## HokieKen

TEFC will work Duck. Most any motor you can fit your pulley on will work. Obviously you want the same speed you have but +/- 1/4hp is unlikely to make any difference.


----------



## HokieKen

And we call em mud daubers around here. Y'all must not get as much rain down there ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Duck I'll look in the morning, I've got a handful of motors and if I have a suitable replacement it's yours

And Kenny's wrong they're dirt daubers all day every day


----------



## HokieKen

Really, in GA too? Huh. I've never heard dirt dauber before, only mud daubers.


----------



## GrantA

Maybe in Atlanta they call em mud daubers but they do a lot of funny stuff there, dirt daubers is all I've ever heard in the deep south ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh geez, Kenny and Earl are having a contest now?

Friday's the deadline for signing up. Duck, you had time to ponder, or you been too busy playin' with your toy? Anyone else?


----------



## duckmilk

Growing up on our ranch in NM, we had birds that built mud nests under the eaves of the house. We liked to watch them and they were harmless. We called the birds mud daubers. I moved to TX and these wasps put nests in everything. Jerry Jeff Walker calls them dirt daubers in a song, which I can't remember the name of. So to differentiate the two, I say dirt daubers.

As you can tell Dave, I've been pretty busy and it ain't likely to stop, especially with my wife only working part-time.
Plus, my nephew is getting married on July 18, going there on July 17, and I may still be recovering by reveal date. 
I have a plan, sort of, but whether I can get it together by June 12 is up in the air. I'll let you guys know.

Thanks Grant! I much appreciate the offer. And, I have screen door screen I can put around a motor to keep them buggers out if need be, ain't pretty but done it before.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ok, Duck. Be sorry if you can't make it, but I understand being busy. I'm hoping I'm not the one I hafta nag about "where's your progress picture?!"


----------



## Lazyman

I think that I am going to sit this one out too. We have some trips planned, though it still remains to be seen whether they actually happen. Also, for some reason, just like last year, I just cannot seem to get inspired by the BBQ swap so I don't want to disappoint whoever gets what I make. I did try to talk Duck into firing up his forge for the swap though.

I've heard them called both dirt and mud daubers. I think my German speaking relatives from the Fredericksburg, TX area all called them dirt daubers but everyone else called them mud daubers. Whatever you call them, I've never seen so many of them as I did at Duck's on Saturday. I think he must have about a dozen cans of bug spray sitting around his shop and barn and he is fast on the draw.

I'm looking forward to see what I can find inside that piece of Madrone Duck "loaned" me. Should make at least one or two bowls and maybe a hollow form depending upon how well it turns.

I guess I should have taken the motor home with me Duck. I would have eventually cracked it open. I am glad to hear that the tap fixed the threads in that set screw.

Gary (double G) came by yesterday and I used my CNC to engrave an end grain cutting board for him that he is making as a wedding gift. It is always fun to use a few electrons in my shop. He dropped off a big chunk of mesquite and some hackberry for my turning pleasure.


----------



## HokieKen

Does Duck use the bug spray on you when you try to take wood he didn't say you could have?

That sounds like a good swap to me. I love turning Mesquite.


----------



## Lazyman

> Does Duck use the bug spray on you when you try to take wood he didn't say you could have?
> 
> - HokieKen


No, in fact I also got a couple of cedar elm branches from him as well. He even helped me load it in the van. Not really big enough for large bowls but it should make some interesting spheres or maybe some vases or the candle holders my wife wants me to turn for her. The native cedar elm usually has some nice dark heart wood.


----------



## HokieKen

Paul Sellers says cedar elm is a perfect wood for a mallet head. I looked for weeks a couple of years ago and never could find any. Maybe you should make yourself a beater.


----------



## EarlS

Looks like I'm sitting this one out so I can get a head start on the beer swap. My beer swap idea is going to take a bit of time to pull it off correctly. I need figure out how to do veneer and wood bending.


----------



## HokieKen

I approve of that approach Earl. As a matter of fact, I think mine will be the same ;-)

This is how I bend wood:


----------



## GrantA

Earl you can borrow my veneer mallet and then show me how to use it when you get it whipped!

Duck I thought I had your email address but I guess not so I'll just post here. She ain't purdy or American but if it'll work for you I'll make sure it does run and send it your way. It's 3/4hp
No problem either way.


----------



## recycle1943

At present, my preferred mallet is this ('cause it's the only one I have)










It's a walnut cut off 7" long x 3 1/4" wide and 2 1/8" thick - I did drill a couple holes for counterbalance


----------



## HokieKen

That one will work Dick


----------



## Lazyman

> Paul Sellers says cedar elm is a perfect wood for a mallet head. I looked for weeks a couple of years ago and never could find any. Maybe you should make yourself a beater.
> 
> - HokieKen


It grows on trees around here.  I even planted one in the yard of our first house. I've got plenty to make a mallet or 2 and share some as well. Once I cut into it to see what I've got I could send you some.


----------



## doubleG469

You guys have been chatty lately.

Went by Nathan's and he generously used his CNC and time to help me finish off a wedding gift.









Finished it with Black Onyx powder and epoxy and all the steps for a cutting board. They can use it for a charcuterie board of cutting board or just a show piece.

Something different than the bowls and vases.


----------



## HokieKen

I might take you up on that Nathan  I actually have a big chunk of Osage Orange that Duck sent me a good while back. I've cut a head to shape and chopped a mortise through it. I was kinda waiting for my Oak whooper to die but that doesn't look like it's coming any time soon so I need to go ahead and make a handle for that puppy and get her into service


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work on the board Gary. CNC looks great too ))


----------



## duckmilk

Nice board Gary.

Grant, that motor looks like it will work, even the mounting hole pattern looks to be identical. If you want to keep the pulley stack, I don't need it as long as the motor shaft is 5/8" diameter. What is the rpm? The one off this dp is 1470.

Kenny, if all you want is a mallet handle, there is more off the cedar elm branch which only fell about 2 1/2 weeks ago. In fact, how much of this one do you want me to cut off? The diameter inside the bark is just over 2".


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Duck but I don't think it's necessary for a handle. I have plenty of good handle stock. I'd be looking for something much bigger and clear of pith if I was making a head of it. I'm thinking I'll put a Mesquite handle on the Bodark head you sent me. They're from the same neck of the woods and should look pretty good together


----------



## Keebler1

Whats wrong with Kenny he just turned down wood


----------



## Lazyman

The cedar elm I've got is probably too small if you don't want any pith in it but after this weekend I know where there is one that I could cut down. I can make it look like an accident.


----------



## HokieKen

Well if you do, I'd take a chunk but if not, I definitely don't "need" it ;-) Ever since Sellers promoted it and I was unable to source it, I've just been curious about it. Wood is like boobs. You always want to play with ones you've never had before.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I will send the email.

I have not grilled out since I was in the bombing in the middle east and in a wheel chair for several years and it rusted away.

Game for anything in turning something nice.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Send in my email asking to be included.


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok - I'm in…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Welcome Arlin and Bill!


----------



## Keebler1

Now that the riff raff has joined in its time to get to work on those swap projects


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got one more item supposed to arrive by mail yet this week before I can start building, but I found the wood I wanted to use and then a bunch of cutting and gluing and cutting and cursing.


----------



## mikeacg

Welcome Arlin and Bill! 
Arlin - did you see the link Dave posted for the last BBQ swap to give you ideas on what people have done in the past…
Bill - If I get your name or vice-versa, maybe we can do another lunch at Bière de Mac Brew Works. My treat this time!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Welcome Arlin and Bill!
> Arlin - did you see the link Dave posted for the last BBQ swap to give you ideas on what people have done in the past…
> Bill - If I get your name or vice-versa, maybe we can do another lunch at Bière de Mac Brew Works. My treat this time!
> 
> - mikeacg


THAT my friend would be a great idea - I'm in!! Though I suspect that shipping would be cheaper ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

> Now that the riff raff has joined in its time to get to work on those swap projects
> 
> - Keebler1


Ha Ha… you're hilarious Keebler…. I'm expecting an 8" hand forged steak knife from you with stabilized Russian Olive scales - That should keep you Kenny and Dave busy for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Keebler1

Bill I will have my nieces draw you a picture of that knife


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Bill - If I get your name or vice-versa, maybe we can do another lunch at Bière de Mac Brew Works. My treat this time!





> THAT my friend would be a great idea - I'm in!! Though I suspect that shipping would be cheaper ;-)


While I generally have tried to just let randomness rule the pick of who sends to who, I'm pretty sure I could give the randomness a little nudge if there were a proper incentive provided…

Just sayin'…


----------



## HokieKen

> Now that the riff raff has joined in its time to get to work on those swap projects
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> Ha Ha… you re hilarious Keebler…. I m expecting an 8" hand forged steak knife from you with stabilized Russian Olive scales - That should keep you Kenny and Dave busy for 15-20 minutes.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


You've obviously never scaled a knife Bill! Or met me or Dave. I waste more than 20 minutes taking a leak.


----------



## doubleG469

> Now that the riff raff has joined in its time to get to work on those swap projects
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> Ha Ha… you re hilarious Keebler…. I m expecting an 8" hand forged steak knife from you with stabilized Russian Olive scales - That should keep you Kenny and Dave busy for 15-20 minutes.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> You ve obviously never scaled a knife Bill! Or met me or Dave. I waste more than 20 minutes taking a leak.
> 
> - HokieKen


I told you to go to the Doc and get that looked at.


----------



## HokieKen

I tried that Gary. Turns out that girl isn't a doctor and wouldn't look at it.


----------



## Keebler1

You didnt pay her enough Kenny


----------



## RichBolduc

I ordered part of one of the 2 items I'm making… I should have enough wood and casting materials for the other stuff. I mean, I do have over 80lbs of Alumilte, tons of stuff to make hybrid blanks with (burls, dye stabilized burls, sweet gum pods, pine cones, magnolia pods, honey comb), and about 150 various colors of dyes and mica's….

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Whats wrong with Kenny he just turned down wood
> 
> - Keebler1


I drove past a whole pile of Bradford Pear last night Keebler and barely even slowed down. Even though there was a crotch section just begging to be a bowl. I am a Jedi of willpower!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Bought the stock for my entries today, maybe post a teaser tomorrow. Probably get moving on it this weekend.


----------



## mikeacg

> Bill - If I get your name or vice-versa, maybe we can do another lunch at Bière de Mac Brew Works. My treat this time!
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> THAT my friend would be a great idea - I m in!! Though I suspect that shipping would be cheaper ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I suspect you are right Bill! You'd have to leave the Missus home (No shopping! Or did you say shipping?)


----------



## bndawgs

woohoo, looks like my woodcraft knives came in.


----------



## Bluenote38

...and I'm waiting… :-(


----------



## EarlS

Sitting here reading all of the posts isn't helping me get the endless closet project finished. Guess I'd better get moving so I don't miss the beer swap.

BTW - anyone know of other good suppliers for 3/8" or 1/2" and about 24" long thick exotic woods? Bell Forest Products' selection is a bit thin these days.


----------



## RichBolduc

Any type of exotic in particular?

Rich



> Sitting here reading all of the posts isn t helping me get the endless closet project finished. Guess I d better get moving so I don t miss the beer swap.
> 
> BTW - anyone know of other good suppliers for 3/8" or 1/2" and about 24" long thick exotic woods? Bell Forest Products selection is a bit thin these days.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

> Sitting here reading all of the posts isn t helping me get the endless closet project finished. Guess I d better get moving so I don t miss the beer swap.
> 
> BTW - anyone know of other good suppliers for 3/8" or 1/2" and about 24" long thick exotic woods? Bell Forest Products selection is a bit thin these days.
> 
> - EarlS


Check out West Penn Earl. I visit them in person when I can so I've never ordered from them online but they have just about anything you could want at good prices. Not sure how their shipping compares to others.


----------



## bndawgs

Wife wants to sand this table and either refinish or paint it.

Should I be concerned about anything? Other than she wants to stick it in the garage?

Not sure if solid wood or a veneer?


----------



## Keebler1

Steve if the garage is your workshop your first concern is she wants to stick it in the garage. Not sure on veneer but looks like solid wood as you can see where they butt jointed boards together to get the length needed


----------



## HokieKen

As long as she's doing it and not making you do it, tell her to go to town. In the yard.


----------



## recycle1943

> BTW - anyone know of other good suppliers for 3/8" or 1/2" and about 24" long thick exotic woods? Bell Forest Products selection is a bit thin these days.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, try Keim Lumber.com - they always had a great selection when I visited, they're about 2 hours from me


----------



## bndawgs

Maybe it is solid wood. Seemed weird to have the butt joints going.

And yes, the garage is my shop and I have maybe 4 Sq ft of extra space for me to walk around. So I'm not quite sure where this table will go.

Seems like most of the finish is worn off from the kids, so any reason she(most likely I) can't just use 80/100/120/ etc to sand it down?


----------



## GrantA

I'd probably use a chemical stripper rather than sand Steve. Might be easier to make a new top honestly…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Welcome Arlin and Bill!
> Arlin - did you see the link Dave posted for the last BBQ swap to give you ideas on what people have done in the past…
> Bill - If I get your name or vice-versa, maybe we can do another lunch at Bière de Mac Brew Works. My treat this time!
> 
> - mikeacg


There is a lot to see on it and I just started


----------



## Bluenote38

Hmmm… Power's out Generator is running keeping the sump pump, freezer and fridge working AND my router at least for a while


----------



## duckmilk

> Maybe it is solid wood. Seemed weird to have the butt joints going.
> 
> And yes, the garage is my shop and I have maybe 4 Sq ft of extra space for me to walk around. So I m not quite sure where this table will go.
> 
> Seems like most of the finish is worn off from the kids, so any reason she(most likely I) can t just use 80/100/120/ etc to sand it down?
> 
> - Steve


Turn it into shelves and tell her "what table?" Or, sand it with a ROS, put poly on it and hang it from the ceiling.

Sorry Bill, we have outages fairly frequently, last one was 13 hrs, not fun.


----------



## bndawgs

I would like to build a new one, but I haven't found a finish that's fork proof yet.

Slowly getting there with my clock. Next up is to attach the tops and bottoms.


----------



## clieb91

Steve, If you or her happen to work on it let me know how it turns out as we have a similar problem here. My wife nought this table like 25 years ago or so and have not been able to find one we like to replace it as it has a butterfly style leaf.

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Will do Chris.

This one has a leaf as well. Looks like a racing strip since we hardly ever use it.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am over 1/2 done with my swap items.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> There is a lot to see on it and I just started
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin, there's just a few projects tagged from last year and looking at those is probably enough. You don't have to read the whole thread from last year. Unless you really want to. Just keeping up with this year's nonsense is probably more than enough.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

5ft. of wild olive slab, 8ft. of zebrano, ought to do it.










And this amazing grain will be the primary feature of one item.


----------



## bndawgs

question on plane blade bevels? 25 or 30 degrees? does it matter between a 4, 5 or 7?


----------



## HokieKen

Unless it's a bevel up plane Steve, it doesn't really matter IMO. Anything between 25 and 35 degrees should be fine. I sharpen all of mine at 25 degrees. The main reason is just so I don't have to remember what each one is sharpened at and so I don't have to adjust anything on the worksharp…


----------



## bndawgs

ok good. i did a few of mine at 25. lol. still need some practice on it, but that thing is sweet.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

25 is good for a bevel down or bevel up plane. I also have a 50 degree blade I use in a bevel up for certain AZ woods I work with frequently.


----------



## bndawgs

Pork belly burnt ends. I highly recommend them


----------



## duckmilk

25 degrees is fine Steve, SHARP is more important.



> Pork belly burnt ends. I highly recommend them
> 
> - Steve


Save some for me!


----------



## HokieKen

36 pieces of wood + 16 oz of resin + 6 oz of glue + some pigment + 8 clamps =


----------



## DavePolaschek

I dunno, Kenny. Looks kinda goofy to me.


----------



## HokieKen

Well played Dave, well played.


----------



## duckmilk

Haha Dave )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys.

One more day to sign up!


----------



## Bluenote38

Well I have a box of parts now I just need to figure out where they all go.


----------



## recycle1943

> 5ft. of wild olive slab, 8ft. of zebrano, ought to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this amazing grain will be the primary feature of one item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


wow - wow - wow


----------



## HokieKen

I wish Olive was more available here in the states Brian. I've always liked the color and the subtle grain. I do have an Olive carving my mom brought me from Jerusalem. I think it's the only piece of Olive I've ever actually had my hands on…


----------



## GrantA

Mike!! I gave up waiting on you for the install…

Here's the latest LJ collaborative effort for your viewing pleasure 

It started here, after a few beers I said hey ya know what'd be cool?!? I'll make yall a crazy awesome sign to replace that little banner! 









Turns out their sign lady was supposed to make something with sheet metal and vinyl decals but had left them hanging so they were more than ready for a change

I knew how I wanted it to look and I knew I needed to call in reinforcements. Enter Mike / Art Center Graphics and his sorcery. Mike took the flat logo file and brought hops, leaves, vines and the ampersand to life in a major way! 

















So that part was done, on to the rest - and so began my adventures with my cnc plasma, I've learned a lot and have made it cut some small things but ultimately I took my files to a friend's welding shop and had him cut these stainless pieces, my air dryer isn't installed yet and I've got too much moisture for the torch to work quite right.









Then I jumped on the tig welder and turned some 1" roller chain into this 26" circle, welded standoffs on everything so I could bolt it together on 1×6s to match the wall slats and boom! It's been a fun project, I'm glad it's finished though


----------



## HokieKen

Dang awesome Grant and Mike!


----------



## mikeacg

Oh my! Grant - It looks beautiful!
Thank you for letting me be a part of this project…

Mike


----------



## JohnMcClure

Great project Grant et al!


----------



## RichBolduc

Someones getting free beer for life…

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work Grant and Mike!


----------



## EarlS

> Someones getting free beer for life…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


+1


----------



## HokieKen

> Someones getting free beer for life…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Or he had to make that sign to pay off his tab…


----------



## duckmilk

That is superb guys!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Four hours remaining to sign up… anyone else going to jump in?

I've got a teaser. Resawing again. 22×6x4/4 walnut. Need two 22×6x3/8 pieces.



















It's an awful lot like real work. Whew! And about an hour total, but someone will get to see that book matched grain in a final product.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Resawing by hand, wow, that is some real woodworking going on down there in scrubland.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I wish Olive was more available here in the states Brian. I ve always liked the color and the subtle grain. I do have an Olive carving my mom brought me from Jerusalem. I think it s the only piece of Olive I ve ever actually had my hands on…
> 
> - HokieKen


Send me a PM with your postal address, Kenny, and I will send you a little present. Good for a couple pens or a couple scales.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I do a lot of it, Brian. There are lots of things I like building with 1/4 or 3/8 thick lumber. Lumber yards don't sell much thinner than 3/4.

I made a bunch of 3/16 spalted elm for a wine bottle gift box I'll be writing up as a project tomorrow or Sunday. I was aiming at a quarter thick, but the kerf wandered a little and by the time I got it cleaned up, it was down to 3/16. Still strong enough to hold a bottle of wine, and the box ends up being lighter too.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks for the kind words guys!



> Four hours remaining to sign up… anyone else going to jump in?
> - Dave Polaschek












Dave did you forget about your bandsaw?!?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave did you forget about your bandsaw?!?


Nope. But something got dinged when I moved, and when I tried to use it last week, the blade hit the edge of the (ancient) insert, breaking that in two, which snapped the blade and ended up wrapping it around one of the wheels, tearing up my almost new tire.

Parts have been ordered, and most should be here next week some time, but I figured it was better to resaw it by hand than put things off for a week, then spend a week getting all the parts installed, then spend a week tuning the bandsaw, and it's progress picture time and I still don't have my lumber cut to size. I don't want to be that guy.

Got you added, Grant! Welcome!


----------



## Keebler1

What is causing this. Checked the blank before starting to micromesh. Ran through the micromesh and had a small spot show up. Went back to the first micromesh pad and got more spots and the one spot got bigger and there is now a small spot on the end that wasnt there before.


----------



## HokieKen

Keebler, I'd let that CA cure overnight before you polish it up.

Brian - thanks man but I can buy small pieces here for a lot less than you can ship them to me for. That's a very generous offer though 

I think this is what summer means ;-)









That's the new Juicy Magic Eye-PA. And it is spectacular. Really.


----------



## GrantA

That looks tasty Kenny! I think this is what summer means though ;-p









My belly is full of oysters & beer yummmm!

Here's a little video clip, great stuff!


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny I put the CA glue on last friday


----------



## clieb91

Dave that is one heck of a teaser. Wood Choices are going to make me look bad.

Grant, Glad you could play along.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Got started on my swap items today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave that is one heck of a teaser. Wood Choices are going to make me look bad.


Well, I try. Plus the second to last piece I need for my item arrived in the mail today. Just one more to go, I think.

And some sawing and gluing and planing and sanding and…

Luckily, I have a fallback plan if it all goes wrong. I think.


----------



## recycle1943

Kenny, keep an eye on yer mailbox - especially on Tuesday


----------



## recycle1943

I got started on my swap


----------



## doubleG469

started thinking about what I want to do for the swap and made a couple purchases. That says a lot because normally I try to use what I already have in the garage. So part of the project is going to be super nice and the other part will be made by me.


----------



## recycle1943

Gary, you're way ahead of me 'cause all of my swap will be made by me so nice is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Lazyman

> What is causing this. Checked the blank before starting to micromesh. Ran through the micromesh and had a small spot show up. Went back to the first micromesh pad and got more spots and the one spot got bigger and there is now a small spot on the end that wasnt there before.
> 
> - Keebler1


 How may coats of CA? Only thing that I can think of is that you had some wax or something on it before you applied the CA or just didn't have a thick enough coating and just sanded through it? What kind of wood is it? Maybe an oily exotic? I would sand it back to bare wood and wipe if down with some acetone or some mineral spirits at least. Give the solvent time to dry completely.

BTW, I have sanded and applied polishing compound a few minutes after applying the last coat of CA and applying the activator and have never had a problem. I usually apply at least 7 coats of the thin CA but usually more like 10 to 12.


----------



## Keebler1

I sanded to 600 grit and wiped it down with denatured alcohol and let it spin for a while. Put 5 coats thin ca and 4 or 5 coats of medium. Problem didnt appear till after micromeshing the fin8sh. I put it aside yesterday and went to turn a pen for my dispatcher and it was a crylic and chipped at the ends too bad to fix. So I started on my swap project.


----------



## Lazyman

I rarely use medium CA anymore. It have more problems with ridges and other problems I have to sand out when I use medium. When I do use medium, it is for the first coats and I finish up with the thin coats. I usually just use extra coats of thin for the entire porcess. I bought some micromesh pads but I have never used them. I find that 400-600 grit Abranet works just fine, especially between coats if there are any ridges that I need to sand out, but I usually just finish up with the 600 grit and then polish.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll be waitin' on the mailman Dick )

Keebler - alcohol and CA glue don't play nice. Sounds like maybe you had a couple spots of DNA that didn't evaporate off completely and kept the CA from adhering.


----------



## Keebler1

What should I be using to clean the blank before finish? Was using mineral spirits and was having issues with that also


----------



## RichBolduc

I clean my pens with DNA…

I also couldn't do a CA finish until I switch to Mercury Flex. I now do 3-6 thin coats, 6 medium coats then go through all the micromesh and finish with Maguire's #7.

No sanding in between coats, just a little spray of activator.










Rich


----------



## GrantA

Yall are doing this all wrong this is the sand I'm using


----------



## Keebler1

Beach again Grant. Nice


----------



## GrantA

Sorry not sorry yeah, I've learned to just roll with it, it ain't so bad after all. Byproduct of living so close to the gulf  
2-1/2hrs drive from home I can be here… One of these days we'll find a place of our own but I'm good renting a weekend here and there. These aren't beaches with chain hotels etc. Much less crowded!


----------



## HokieKen

Almost ready to put this sucker on the lathe. That's a 4-1/2 sized plane (10" long) for scale.


----------



## clieb91

I was asked to make hot dogs on the grill. Not one of my favorites so had to step it up a notch, Angus beef hotdogs and a bit bacon.



















Sophia however decided to put a fork in hers and roast them over a fire.

CtL

Sorry about pic orientation posting from my phone.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny that is huge and looks like fun. Look forward to seeing it done.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Not 1/2 as much as I'm looking forward to having it done Chris! Lots of things yet to do that could send this thing to the burn pile…


----------



## MSquared

Oysters! ......... Mmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

And we have our first progress picture.

Just so folks know, I won't be sending out recipients until I get all the progress pics. Easier if someone drops that way, I think. Still hoping nobody will, but you never know…

Kenny, it looks like you put all the heads in upside down! Oh noes!


----------



## Bluenote38

Happy father's day to all … Even if you don't know it


----------



## recycle1943

> Happy father s day to all … Even if you don t know it
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I guess I've been using the wrong calendar - I didn't plan on any celebration til *next* Sunday but just to stay in tune Happy Fathers Day


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Almost ready to put this sucker on the lathe. That's a 4-1/2 sized plane (10" long) for scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, that's looking interesting. Can't wait to see how it comes out!


----------



## HokieKen

Bill approaches Father's Day like he approached becoming a father. A little prematurely. ;-)

Thanks Jeff. This doesn't worry me at all :-/


----------



## recycle1943

Kenny, can you do a video of this turning in action - I just can't see that apparatus whirling 6" from me head -


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Kenny, can you do a video of this turning in action - I just can t see that apparatus whirling 6" from me head -
> 
> - recycle1943


he will but first HOLD HIS BEER :<))


----------



## recycle1943

> Kenny, can you do a video of this turning in action - I just can t see that apparatus whirling 6" from me head -
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> he will but first HOLD HIS BEER :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I'd hold his 6 pack of Bud to watch Mickeys head spinning ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## Lazyman

No, I'll hold his beer. (Kenny drinks good IPAs).

EDIT: I meant drink, not hold.


----------



## HokieKen

If you can keep Nathan away from my beer, I'll try to get some video Dick ;-)

I had originally planned to write a blog but forgot to take enough pictures while I was doing the glue up. Plus I'm just doing what somebody else has already done and documented so I don't really see a need to blog it after thinking about it.

I linked the LJ project before but here's the YouTube video of the bowl that gave me the idea.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And we've got another P. I'm starting to feel like a complete slacker.


----------



## HokieKen

There's a machinists' saying that "clearance is clearance" that means if I can fit it on the machine, that's good enough.

Well, clearance is clearance.


----------



## recycle1943

A human hair and for comparison, a sheet of typewriter paper is generally .003 thick - your clearance doesn't look to be much more than that if you have that


----------



## mikeacg

Make sure it clears by hand and then at the slowest speed you have… Scary stuff!!! Don't forget - you will be moving it off center when you push the tool into it!
The video was interesting but the bowl looks pretty tippy with that tiny base!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Happy father s day to all … Even if you don t know it
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> I guess I ve been using the wrong calendar - I didn t plan on any celebration til *next* Sunday but just to stay in tune Happy Fathers Day
> 
> - recycle1943


I had to look to and told my wife and she said with the LOOK, it is next week. lol

Well for me I know what I am going to do. One will take some time and the others not so long.


----------



## jeffswildwood

*Squirrel wars!* (My apologies to Ken). Early on a squirrel began invading my wife's bird feeder hanging in the apple tree. Then two, then six until she would fill it and an hour later, it's empty. This week they destroyed the feeder and I had to build a new one. Not that I mind making one but they attacked this one too. They were acting like the rioters. I had a metal pole, rusty but good so I mounted the feeder away from the tree. Painted the pole and filled the feeder. Victory! They can't jump that far and can't climb the pole! )) Round one to Jeff!

During all this they decided that my chimney would be a great place to live. Several times I saw them climb it and disappear down the top. Round two was on. I had some flashing and wrapped the bottom of my chimney with it. They were still up there when I did. The next morning, no squirrels around. Lots of little muddy squirrel prints on the flashing. Round two goes to Jeff! ))

Not that I mind the little bushy tail tree rodents but they went too far.


----------



## Keebler1

Shouldve covered the chimmney then started a fire see how long the tree rats lasted


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I had to look to and told my wife and she said with the LOOK, it is next week. lol


My sweetie was impressed that I knew it was June. Just hafta work on setting those expectations low, Arlin! ;-)



> Well for me I know what I am going to do. One will take some time and the others not so long.


Good job!

I've got ambitious plans, but I made two more of the pieces parts I'll need today. Both roughed in with saw and spokeshave and knife, and they just need fine-tuning once there are other parts for them to connect to and then finishing. I'd be feeling pretty good if I didn't have quite so many pieces parts to make overall.



> Not that I mind the little bushy tail tree rodents but they went too far.


In the immortal word of Bugs Bunny: Of course you realize, this means war!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Happy father s day to all … Even if you don t know it
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> I guess I ve been using the wrong calendar - I didn t plan on any celebration til *next* Sunday but just to stay in tune Happy Fathers Day
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> I had to look to and told my wife and she said with the LOOK, it is next week. lol
> 
> Well for me I know what I am going to do. One will take some time and the others not so long.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman





> Happy father s day to all … Even if you don t know it
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> I guess I ve been using the wrong calendar - I didn t plan on any celebration til *next* Sunday but just to stay in tune Happy Fathers Day
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> I had to look to and told my wife and she said with the LOOK, it is next week. lol
> 
> Well for me I know what I am going to do. One will take some time and the others not so long.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


ROFL… Worked for me but then if things go right and minimal COVID and no Zombie Apocalypse I'm heading out to backpack part of the North Country Trail. So I won't be able to wish you all well.


----------



## Keebler1

Got my swap items glued up today. Will know next weekend what I have left to do to them.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm livin' on the edge Mike, clearance is clearance! ;-) I can knock those corners down some more on the sander if I need to. I'll have a little breathing room when I get it rounded off. I have a waste block drying on it now so I can ditch the cole jaws and chuck it up proper. I didn't much like the shape of the bowl in that video either so I'm bringing a different design and I threw som more variety of woods in the mix too.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I started glue-ups today as well.


----------



## EarlS

I got my swap wood ordered last week (Beer Swap that is). Does that count as progress? I waffled back and forth on participating in the BBQ swap but decided to hold off since I didn't have a great idea for it and the beer swap work is going to take a fair amount of time and effort.

I spent Saturday installing a ceiling fan and then taking it down and returning it. Everything worked, but when I turned it on I thought of Kenny and Mickey. Something was rubbing inside the housing. I never figured out what was the problem and standing on a ladder most of the day didn't help my disposition. So the fan went back to HD and we are back to looking for a fan that SWMBO likes.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Dick, I tried to take some video when I started roughing the bowl down last night but the phone must have slipped and all I got was my bay door and some audio of the interrupted cuts that sounded like a cat trying to get out of a cardboard box…

I did take a couple of short clips when I first got it mounted before I started turning though.

This one is the rough blank mounted between Cole Jaws and a live center before I glued the waste block on.

And this one is after it's mounted up to actually start turning.

It was a little nerve-wracking to begin with but I got the outside almost completely trued up last night. So far I'm tickled with how the casting resin is looking. No gaps or air bubbles to contend with so far


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - your Mickey bowl reminds me of zoetrope. You should show the grand kids one of those and see if they want one too.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a feeling the only way those kids are going to look at a zeotrope is if I put a video of it on YouTube and have some other obnoxious kid narrating it Earl ;-) Would be fun to make though…


----------



## GrantA

Nice work Kenny!

Here's a little starter for the day ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

Ha!


----------



## recycle1943

Thanks Kenny - that is going to be an awesome bowl and good on you for pouring the resin slowly and getting all the air out.


----------



## recycle1943

forgot to mention - about half of my glue up is done, gonna get at it again right after my 4th cup of coffee


----------



## EarlS

> right after my 4th cup of coffee
> 
> - recycle1943


Slacker - I'm on my second pot of coffee this morning. Be right back….


----------



## HokieKen

I don't even know how y'all keep track. That would be like counting how many breaths I've taken this morning.


----------



## Keebler1

What k8nd of glue do you use for your glue blocks?


----------



## HokieKen

I just use Titebond 2 Keebler. Same as I use for almost everything.


----------



## Keebler1

How do you separate the glue block after youre done?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That bowl is looking mighty fine, Kenny.


----------



## bndawgs

> How do you separate the glue block after youre done?
> 
> - Keebler1


in high school, we would use a piece of notebook paper glued between the bowl and the block.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't use glue blocks all that often Keebler but when I do, I'll either just turn it off or cut it off with a saw. In this case, the last thing I'll do will be to cut the glue block off with a saw right before I finish the very bottom of the bowl.


----------



## MSquared

GrantA - I'd agree! ....


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody need a little Oak burl?


----------



## EarlS

> Anybody need a little Oak burl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I want to see pictures of that in the back of your truck, Kenny. Maybe you could resaw it to maximize the burl?


----------



## Woodmaster1

That's what I had my students do glue paper because we didn't have chucks. Faceplates were all we had. I had my swap items done my niece was here from Nashville and took home the swap items. You know how it is sometimes you can't say no. Back to making some more items.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny- It's looking good. 
That is one heck of a burl.

WoodMaster1- gotta keep an eye on those things. guess they were that good.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny - Call Grant and get me a shipping cost! Ha ha ha!


----------



## HokieKen

Lookey what greeted me after work!









I mentioned a desire to work with a little Olive wood last week and before I could decline Brian's offer to ship me some from Spain, Dick had me a gorgeous little chunk in the mail! You guys are awesome I LOVE the look and feel of that stuff. It strikes me as good for carving and a dream to turn. We shall see!

And I'm fairly sure your mystery wood is Canarywood Dick. I compared it to my Cocobolo and tbe color and grain structure are just a little bit off. If the color wasn't so very orange, I might suspect Paduak too. But the color, grain structure and end grain seem to indicate Canarywood to me. I don't have any on hand to verify though.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Anybody need a little Oak burl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


My woodworking club shop had a oak burl twice that size a sawmill gave them. The club sold it buy the pound to members. You picked out what you wanted a they cut it. There were some really nice bowls and vases made. I hadn't joined the club yet so I missed out. I expect to see some nice projects posted Kenny.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Anybody need a little Oak burl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ahhhh Man you stink. lol

I have never turned a burl yet. Looking forward to seeing what you make from it

I do not know my trade person yet but I have almost two of the projects done. One out of a small piece of cherry I got from someone and a glue up I did. I figure I should do something for the wife or girl friend to.


----------



## HokieKen

That's not my burl Arlin. It's just listed on Craigslist near here. No idea what the asking price is. I suspect it will never be mine though…


----------



## recycle1943

Speaking of burls - all walnut and are available for pick up or partial delivery. I don't know how to separate them from the trunk so suggestions are welcome.
So far I have considered a wood mizer and slice them heavy ( thick ) and save some of the log for planks


----------



## Woodmaster1

The fellows at the club that have turned cherry burls used a chain saw to cut them. One of the members had a connection with the parks department and got the cherry burls free. He turned some awesome looking bowls and vases. I am sure the walnut burls will look great as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, if I was close enough I'd come get a load of those Dick. I've never had any Walnut burl but from what I've seen, some of it is just okay and other is WOWZA! I'd definitely roll the dice though 

Like Woodmaster said, from what I know of burl-harvesting, it's usually just done with a chainsaw. I would probably make a couple of wedge-shaped cuts from above and below the burl to about the center of the log probably. That way if the figuring continues into the main trunk, you'll maximize how much of it you save.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Like Woodmaster and Kenny said, Dick, I'd just use a chainsaw. Or a bow-saw if it was smaller. But harvesting wood and figuring out where to cut is tricky. Don't get discouraged if you miss something great on your first few tries. I'm still slicing up chunks of the apple tree that came down in my yard in 2012 or 2013, and I can't count the number of times I've thought that I should've done things differently. Oh well, that's how you learn, right?

Got the delivery of the LED string I'm planning to use for the desk lamp I want to build after I finish things for the swap and get a few of my bookcases built and repair the dining room chairs that are broken and… Apparently I really needed another project in the hopper.


----------



## recycle1943

immediately following happy hour last evening I (as always on the grill) elected to cook a couple rib eye steaks. They were so big that we skipped a potato and just had a side salad, with a Bud light


----------



## GrantA

I got a notification from ups that I have a delivery coming today from woodpeckers, I thought hmm maybe it's a gift, but I haven't shown Sara anything from there… 
D'oh it's the 4-pack of 50" Bora Clamps I bought way back in February lol. I guess they had to wait on the literal slow boat from China :-(


----------



## HokieKen

You're making my hungry Dick! And it's not even lunch time :-(

Woodpeckers would be embarrassed if they shipped anything in less than 4 months Grant.


----------



## EarlS

Woodpeckers should be embarrassed…period. Last fall I ordered their overpriced clamp rack because I needed one in a hurry and my shop wasn't functional yet. After losing the order (but still billing me) the order was delivered 2 weeks after I called them, except only 1/2 of it showed up, called again, they sent the missing pieces, except most of the bolts needed to assemble things were missing and some of the brackets. It took 2 more tries to get it all. Something like 7 weeks elapsed on that debacle. Whenever I called, their customer service folks were rude, almost accusatory, like I was lying about the missing items.

Meanwhile, I was looking for a new router set up. The Woodpeckers version was in contention, with the Incra fence. When I read how far out delivery was on the Incra stuff, and the mess with the clamp rack I decided to go with JessEm instead. I made a point to tell the customer service rep that they missed out on my business for the router set up due to their inability to fulfill my clamp rack order in a timely and efficient manner. Again, the response was a glib "oh well, your choice". Guess they don't need my business.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's not just Woodpeckers. I bought a JointMaker Pro from Bridge City Tools. I used it to cut the wood for the herringbone boards, and a few pieces for my swap project, and the little blue plastic gears that handle the raising and lowering of the saw blade are stripped.










Can't even get an answer from them. I guess I'll be bugging my buddy who does fancy metalworking to see if maybe I can get him to make me a set of gears so I can get my month-old thousand dollar tool back into service.

[expletive deleted]

I'll be writing a review, but at this point I'm too steamed at them to even write one without it being so full of profanity that Cricket would be forced to delete it.


----------



## GrantA

Wow Dave. Looking at their site I now realize their tools are made in China. Good to know… Says a dude trying to open a shop who likes to make tools…


----------



## HokieKen

That sucks Dave! There is no excuse for them not making that right and with gusto. There's a good chance those are standard bevel gears though. Just a few measurements would probably let you locate some off-the-shelf either in steel or nylon. If not, they could be 3D printed as well. Might be cheaper than your buddy machining some for you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

They probably are some standard, Kenny. And my buddy might take one look at them and tell me exactly what I need to order. It's all 1:1 gearing, and I'm going to have to disassemble everything to change them out, so I don't really care exactly what gears are there as long as the forces are transferred without slipping. There are a total of five of them, and three are stripped, so I'm going to replace all five no matter what.


----------



## recycle1943

[expletive deleted] [expletive deleted] [expletive deleted] [expletive deleted]


----------



## EarlS

Dave - that really sucks.

At least my clamp rack hasn't fallen off the wall or collapsed.

On the other end of the quality spectrum - JessEm's products are very well designed and built. They look pretty good too. You pay more, but the quality is far superior, as is the customer service. The Wixey depth gauge that came with the router table got fried and JessEm immediately replaced it, no questions asked.


----------



## bndawgs

I'd call that place up every day till they answered Dave.

And send them an email every hour.


----------



## GrantA

Dave you'll probably find replacements here


----------



## bndawgs

man, is there an easy way to keep tracking of which way the stock should be against the miter gauge when cutting 45 miters? do i need to move the miter gauge from one side of the blade to the other for each cut?


----------



## GrantA

moving to the other side won't do anything for ya unless you flip the piece around still Steve. If it's square stock just flip it over, gotta pay attention to it though. You could always make some pencil marks on the short or long edges for reference

I think a dedicated 45 sled with a left and right is definitely the way to go if you'll use it much at all!


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, at some point I need to build a sled. For now I'm just cutting a few pieces for my clock. Messed up my original pieces last night. So a design change it was!

And I made sure to mark the angles on the front and back to keep me straight.


----------



## GrantA

you're making a BBQ clock?!? cool!


----------



## bndawgs

With how long this one is taking I definitely wouldn't make it by reveal date.

Still Need glass, clock dial, movement, and hands.

And then on to my favorite part, finishing.

After messing up the cherry glass frame, I decided to go with walnut to offset the drawer front.


----------



## Keebler1

Hands off Grant the BBQ clock is mine


----------



## HokieKen

I want to know where you get Cherry Glass.


----------



## bndawgs

that's the frame to hold the glass


----------



## bndawgs

Looks like my wife's new fancy paint came in for the table. so i'm going to get a panel of glass at HD when i pick up the paint. luckily i was able to find my glass cutter.

now if our resident graphics guy would make me a clock dial.


----------



## Keebler1

Not sure about HD but Lowes will cut the glass for you


----------



## bndawgs

hmm, i wonder who would be more accurate? lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. I commented on John Economaki's blog, too. Told him I was sorry he sold out.

Grant, once I get disassembled enough that I can take measurements and figure out exactly what I need, that'll be handy.



> man, is there an easy way to keep tracking of which way the stock should be against the miter gauge when cutting 45 miters?


I put lots of pencil marks on everything and then still screw up at least one miter per box. And then have to worry about removing the pencil marks. I at least figured out (recently) that I could use blue tape to mark things, which means a little less cleanup.

For mitered boxes, though, I make all my marks on the outside, then miter, glue up, put in splines, and *only then* plane the surfaces smooth. Means the planing removes the marks, levels the splines, and cleans up the outside all in one step. Or, if I'm feeling lazy, I'll just take the box to the belt sander and clean up the whole outside at once. Bing bang boom done.


----------



## GrantA

Hmm which machine should I put this sticker on…. I might need more of em
I'm leaning towards the overarm router


----------



## bndawgs

you can send that sticker to me along with that router plate and table.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Hmm which machine should I put this sticker on…. I might need more of em
> I m leaning towards the overarm router
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Any machine you don't want to use Grant!

Damn, couldn't resist. I'm a child.


----------



## duckmilk

I could use a few of those signs for the distillery.


----------



## mikeacg

> now if our resident graphics guy would make me a clock dial.
> 
> - Steve


You talkin' to me? We still need to figure out what you want Steve! (and it will probably have to wait until avter this swap!)


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

If it wasn't for Father's Day being this weekend (shhh don't tell Bill) I could have used these for the swap :-(


----------



## GrantA

Bahaha this is me with CNCs :-/ I may be technologically handicapped


----------



## bndawgs

Well, had one piece mess up and had to make a new piece. Turned out 9/10 imo


----------



## HokieKen

Too gappy Steve. Start over.

JK looks really good man ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

So Steve… Did you like the design Grant made or do I have to get off my butt and do something better?


----------



## HokieKen

Get a piece of Basswood and carve your face Steve. Would be awesome to have that part be something you made too. That's not what I would do but I think you should ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

> So Steve… Did you like the design Grant made or do I have to get off my butt and do something better?
> 
> - mikeacg


Mike, that's a tough one. Grant's design is nice, but I think we can do better for this project.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

Maybe more like this?


----------



## bndawgs

I'd have it be 12 o'clock all the time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So I made a bunch of progress today, then had an idea for an addition to the swap project. Ended up ordering $200 worth of parts by the time I finished shopping, but I think I'm set for bbq swaps for the rest of the decade now….

Kinda wish I still had my cheap little laser for another idea I had, but no, I'll just put that on the whiteboard for a future swap. And maybe hand-carve it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Hmm which machine should I put this sticker on…. I might need more of em
> I m leaning towards the overarm router
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Id say thats a good idea. That sticker on that machine. When I was young and dumb I took off some thumbnail with some meat attached on one of those routers.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I design this face for you Steve :<))


----------



## recycle1943

I guess I'm pretty lucky, I've never had an issue with any of my routers - Table saw, now that's a different story



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ouch what happen ? :<(((((((


----------



## recycle1943

STUPID !! I was holding the piece against the fence with my left hand and I reached across to catch the cut off, damned near cut it off.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Damn, Dick. Now I have to go outside and puke. And I was just about to eat dinner. Curse you!!!


----------



## HokieKen

At least it's a nice clean cut Dick ;-) I've been bitten twice and once required an ER visit an a bunch stitches. It wasn't that bad though!


----------



## recycle1943

sorry Brian - my wife said that a couple nurses at the ER felt the same way

Yeah Kenny, I was real lucky. I still have it, just doesn't bend

btw - the first 2 pictures are in my garage after the neighbor cut his shoe lace and made a tournequet. The last picture in the hospital after they cleaned it up


----------



## EarlS

OWWWWWWW!!!! Took a second for me to realized it wasn't some kind of fish with it's mouth squeezed open. When did it accident happen?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yuck, Dick.

Got a teaser. Used my hollow auger for the first time on a real project. Loved the way I could dial in exactly the diameter I needed and go to town.


----------



## recycle1943

> OWWWWWWW!!!! Took a second for me to realized it wasn t some kind of fish with it s mouth squeezed open. When did it accident happen?
> 
> - EarlS


It was a couple years ago - I got real lucky that I didn't cut it off


----------



## mikeacg

Dick,

Thanks for posting that! We all need a timely reminder every so often to let us know that we can't ever get cocky around power tools! Be safe everybody! We think too much of you to see this kind of stuff happen!

Mike


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Dick,
> 
> Thanks for posting that! We all need a timely reminder every so often to let us know that we can t ever get cocky around power tools! Be safe everybody! We think too much of you to see this kind of stuff happen!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


I agree. I have had quite a few close calls. The last was cutting the top off of a box. I thought I had got it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Cripes scars I would compare but after the bombing I might make some sick. Then when the Dr's told me I had a brain tumor and went in and found a bone fragment from one of the other guys. That made me sick.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Two more progress pictures today. If we all get the pictures in early, I'll send out recipient names early too. Don't know if we'll wrap up early, but people are always antsy to know who they're sending to…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave, you making me jealous with that hollow augur!

Arlin,
Jesus that's serious stuff. We all appreciate your service. I and several of the folks on LJ are veterans, though I never came close to the trauma you have seen.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, you making me jealous with that hollow augur!


Well, I probably could've done the same thing on a lathe. Or by gluing in a dowel. Or a few other ways, but it wouldn't have given me an excuse for a new tool.

Which reminds me, I used the spiffy dovetail marking gauge you made out of brass for me yesterday. Worked like a charm!

Also, got an email from John Economaki and from the support guy at Harvey Industries US. There will be spare parts on the way to me tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## duckmilk

Which hollow auger do you have Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Which hollow auger do you have Dave?


It's an A. A. WOOD & SONS adjustable hollow auger, Duck. Cuts anything from quarter inch up to 1-1/4 inch.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah when me and Johnny Eco were having drinks last night and he was thanking me for all the tool designs I fed him over the years, I told him about your situation and that I thought he needed to step in and make sure it was resolved. Glad he didn't disappoint me.


----------



## robscastle

Could I be in?


----------



## robscastle

could I be in?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd love to say yes, Rob, but I suspect that to get a package to Oz for a July 24 reveal date, it would already have to be on the way.

Got smoke filling our skies from a wildfire near Phoenix. Temp today is supposed to get up near 90 and we had no chance to open the windows last night to cool off the house. Gonna be a good day for an air-conditioned shop…


----------



## HokieKen

It's funny, a 90k acre wildfire near Pheonix is affecting Dave and it's barely even made the news :-/


----------



## doubleG469

Kenny that Mickey Mouse bowl is looking good. Have you gotten it finished yet?


----------



## HokieKen

Not yet Gary. The outside looks pretty good I think.

















But there were a couple bad spots in the resin…









And I had a horrible time getting the inside trued up without totally wrecking the resin :-(









So right now I'm just working on getting all the holes in the resin filled so I can finish turning the first side. Then I have to flip it around and finish the bottom. So stay tuned… My wife's birthday is a week from Saturday so it'll be done by then ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just glued my first pieces for my swap project together today. I really should plan to do projects that don't require so many sub-assemblies for swaps. I think if everything goes perfectly, I'll have glue on my fingers every day for the next week.

Smoke is starting to clear out for the day. I can now tell that we have mountains to the west of us (about 7-10 miles off). Unless those are clouds… or a thick spot in the smoke…


----------



## EarlS

Dave - you could have stayed in Minneapolis if you wanted smoke. My inlaws sent pictures from the fire down by Tuscon.

I still can remember the summer Yellowstone burned. We lived about 250 miles away. The smoke was so thick you could smell it and the sun was an orange ball. We went camping in the Tetons, just south of Jackson Hole and you could see the flames on the mountains at night. It was really eerie.

My West Penn order was delivered today with the necessary ingredients for the beer swap. In order to get free shipping, I had to order 3×3x12 pieces rather than the usual 1/2×3x24 boards. Looks like I'll be resawing this weekend so the exotics can have a bit of time to dry before I start working with them. There are also 1.5×1.5×12 blanks for the Studley mallet. It was almost as good as getting a swap box.

The rest of the summer should be spent on the beer swap and trying to make Art Deco bluetooth speakers like the one I made for the swap. Beats making closet cabinets.


----------



## recycle1943

Kenny, that looks pretty good - too bad you're having resin issues. I have fixed slight resin faults with clear gorilla glue - can get tricky but it works


----------



## robscastle

I did some MM ears a while ago I will see if I can find them! It wasn't anywhere near as flash as that though


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds neat, Earl. I have to connect up my shop speakers one of these days. Already got a pair of KRK Rock-It 8s, which are really nice, but nothing like as classy looking as yours. Might be a little louder though, just in case I need to drown out all the noisy machinery. :-|

Kenny, I think you just need to pour more resin to fix all those problems. That's how you do it, right?

We're not quite to half on progress pictures, but we're at 5 of 12. Got my second glue-up done after my after-lunch nap, and will hopefully do the third after dinner, which just went into the oven. We ordered a new fridge from Lowe's last weekend, and they're delivering it on Sunday, so tonight's dinner is a "clean out the freezer frittata." Emptied out five different partial packages of frozen veg.


----------



## HokieKen

The resin issues are clearing up nicely with medium CA glue. As long as I can get clean cuts on the inside without chipout, I think I'll be good. I think the biggest problem is that the bowl is so big that I can't really run it as fast as I need to in order to get a nice clean cut with the round carbide tool. The square tool worked vey well on the outside but I can't get it positioned on the inside without corners digging in. I'm learning at least!


----------



## duckmilk

You might find this interesting from Engel's Coach Shop Dave


> Which hollow auger do you have Dave?
> 
> It's an A. A. WOOD & SONS adjustable hollow auger, Duck. Cuts anything from quarter inch up to 1-1/4 inch.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## robscastle

Found some pictures that might be of interest.


----------



## duckmilk

I showed up to work at the distillery this morning to find out that they were throwing us a party at 1pm with games, live music, free food and 3 free drinks. All they were serving was vodka drinks (not a fan) so at 3 minutes before 1 I ran to the corner store for beer. It was a good time though! Don't know why I'm the last one to know what is happening there, probably cause I'm part-time? Or, they don't really want me there?


----------



## duckmilk

Did you do those Rob?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I will have a progress pic for ya tomorrow, Dave.


----------



## doubleG469

> Not yet Gary. The outside looks pretty good I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there were a couple bad spots in the resin…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had a horrible time getting the inside trued up without totally wrecking the resin :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So right now I m just working on getting all the holes in the resin filled so I can finish turning the first side. Then I have to flip it around and finish the bottom. So stay tuned… My wife s birthday is a week from Saturday so it ll be done by then ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


How are you going to finish them? when I get Epoxy blow out like that I will either use a thin coat of 5 minute epoxy or thick CA glue to help fill the voids. But they look good, try a negative rake scraper to pull some of it out as well.


----------



## doubleG469

> The resin issues are clearing up nicely with medium CA glue. As long as I can get clean cuts on the inside without chipout, I think I'll be good. I think the biggest problem is that the bowl is so big that I can't really run it as fast as I need to in order to get a nice clean cut with the round carbide tool. The square tool worked vey well on the outside but I can't get it positioned on the inside without corners digging in. I'm learning at least!
> 
> - HokieKen


go grab a negative rake Easywood round carbide and try that, does wonders.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been using my round carbide and holding it in trail Gary. It helps to get the scraping cut but of course it doesn't have the support under the cutting edge so it's not the same exactly. I may look into some negative rake tools if I pursue much more resin bowl turning. I can get a good finish on the outside, just not the inside.

Rob, nice work on that inlay! That was my original plan but then I stumbled across the idea to fill the heads with resin and thought it would be a lot easier. I'm not sure if I was right or wrong….


----------



## clieb91

Kenny- The bowl is looking good even with the issues. 
EarlS- Speaking from experience anyone you're making those speakers for should appreciate them.

I've been a little lax in getting into the shop but will make some time tomorrow to get some things done and get a progress pic out. My idea would be easier if I did know who I was sending to.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

I made excellent progress tonight on an 18oz 60-day dry-aged ribeye and a few rye old-fashioneds ;-p
That is all. I feel like this but much more hairy bahahaha


----------



## robscastle

Yeah I was trying to make bed posts (for kids obviously) but I think I got the aspect ratio out.
Doesn't look likeI continued with the project, Mar 2012 vintage. Beer is good.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny they also have a radius square carbide bit that might help with the inside if you havent looked into that. Did you use a pressure pot for the resin or not? What brand resin did you use?


----------



## HokieKen

No pressure pot Keebler. I do think that would have eliminated the air bubbles and I am keeping an eye on CL for a used one. I used Alumilite Amazing Clear Cast with powdered pigment. I have to say, for pouring without a pressure pot, I'm pretty happy with how few air bubbles there are.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a square insert with a 4" radius but I still couldn't get a clean cut with it.


----------



## Lazyman

I think a HHS scrapper is the way to go Kenny, either negative rake or regular, to clean up that inside wall. One with a round profile is easiest to use on the inside of a bowl, IMO. The secret to a scraper is to roll a burr just like you would a card scraper. In fact I use the same burnishing tool that I use for my card scraper to roll a burr on my lathe scrapers. With a good burr, you will get fine shavings. It doesn't take much-just enough that you can feel it with your finger. If you aren't using a negative rake, you have to tilt the tip of the scraper down slightly.

BTW, if the CA is proud of the surface, I think that it may just break off so I would probably try to sand it level before making the final pass with any tools. In fact, I might make the final pass, fill will CA and then sand.


----------



## recycle1943

Kenny, I don't have a pressure pot either but I NEVER get bubbles in my final result.
There's no secret, it's just a matter of making several pours. When I make resin *sticks* for my bowls, I make as many as 4 pours to acheive a final thickness. After each pour I do clear bubbles with a propane torch and I have yet to end up with any bubbles


----------



## RichBolduc

https://tshadow.com/turning-tools/99-80-nrs-negative-rake-scraper.html

That's another really nice tool for resin. That's my go to for resin pens now.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

That may have been my mistake Dick - pouring all at once. The pieces are 3/4" thick so I thought a single pour would be okay. I did use a heat gun to bring the air to the surface when I poured them but maybe it was too thick for that to be effective. Next time, I'll try doing it in thinner layers with more pours. I just wonder if with the colors not being precise if the layers will show up when it's turned.


----------



## RichBolduc

You can set up a HF paint pot for about $115-$125 after changing over fittings..

If you want larger, keep an eye on Amazon Warehouse. I've bought (2) California Air Tools 5 gallon ones for under $150 each. Then another $10-$15 in parts.

Rich



> No pressure pot Keebler. I do think that would have eliminated the air bubbles and I am keeping an eye on CL for a used one. I used Alumilite Amazing Clear Cast with powdered pigment. I have to say, for pouring without a pressure pot, I'm pretty happy with how few air bubbles there are.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! I'm gonna want to be under $30 Rich. You underestimate my cheapassedry ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you could always send your next project to Rich with the resin and coloring and he could pour it for you. Im sure he would do it if you let him have the extra resin lol


----------



## RichBolduc

I do have (2) 5 gallon pots… 4 stabilizing chambers….

Just busted in to my 80 gallon kit of Alumilite… and between mica's, pigments and dyes probably have 150-175 colors….

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would like to get a 5 gallon pot at some point myself. I have a modified HF one, works well for what it is.

You know of any small stabilizing chambers Rich? I would liek to try some colors and figured I would just use jars and rig them for vacuum. My stabilizing chamber is too big to fill it enough to cover wood and then add color. That juice aint cheap.


----------



## RichBolduc

Best stabilizing chamber's I've found, next to TurnTex, are these

https://www.slickvacseal.com/

As for 5 gallon pots.. I just keep an eye on amazon warehouse for the California Air Tool paint pots to show up… I've gotten (2) are like $135-$145 each..

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I can only imagine trying to get into resins and casting pots. It's all I can do to make a clock with my spare time.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah I cast blanks a few times a week. I have an office full of random burls too.. lol

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

They have a little 1.75 QT one on their site that doesn't look too bad. I might grab that when I'm ready to go through and do a large batch. That juice doesn't seem to last too long so I'll start doing it in batches going forward. You definitely cast more than I do. I kind of just do big runs of stuff and then call it good. 80 lbs of allumilite? I do the 16lb kits and could do double but I'm good after that. Couldn't imagine using 80lbs before it goes bad.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You might find this interesting from Engel's Coach Shop Dave


Thanks, Duck! I finally got time to watch it while I was waiting for some glue to dry this morning. He sure doesn't explain things quickly, does he? But it was interesting.

Got another Progress picture today. Woohoo!


----------



## RichBolduc

I just got an email saying one of my items won't be delivered until the 30th… -_-

Good thing the 2nd and 3rd are holidays for me.

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

I'm in the mood to try and get rid of some stuff to get more room in the garage.

Questioning whether I should keep my old Craftsman TS mobile station or try to sell it. Eventually I will get a dado brake for my SS, so I won't need it anymore. However, it does provide quite a bit of storage that I don't have elsewhere right now.



If I did sell it, wondering what i should ask for it?


----------



## GrantA

Storage is worth a lot! Could you replace the storage with wall cabinets maybe?


----------



## bndawgs

Not currently as the garage is serving quadruple duty with other stuff.

Another idea is to turn it into a router cabinet. But then I'd have to try and sell the TS by itself with no base.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That sucks, Rich.

Just to inject a little BBQ-related fun, here's Barba-Q-X by Farm Accident who were a band I saw a lot during four or five of my sophomore years in college.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I'd love to say yes, Rob, but I suspect that to get a package to Oz for a July 24 reveal date, it would already have to be on the way.
> 
> Got smoke filling our skies from a wildfire near Phoenix. Temp today is supposed to get up near 90 and we had no chance to open the windows last night to cool off the house. Gonna be a good day for an air-conditioned shop…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave

Mine will be done in a few more days and I could send it to Rob if you wish.


----------



## recycle1943

Kenny, if you're pouring 3/4" you almost have to pour MINIMUM 3 times, 4 would be a lot better. As far as color - no problem if you measure by weight or volume each time you tint. For the amount you would pour for Mickey, weight is probably out of the question but volume would be a piece of cake - I do it all the time so I know you would be just fine


----------



## duckmilk

> You might find this interesting from Engel s Coach Shop Dave
> 
> Thanks, Duck! I finally got time to watch it while I was waiting for some glue to dry this morning. He sure doesn't explain things quickly, does he? But it was interesting.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yes, he doesn't speak very quickly lol. Not as slow as watching glue dry, but he definitely knows his stuff. You ought to watch another episode sometime while waiting for glue to dry. His knowledge and skills are clearly transmitted through his videos even though he doesn't talk much. I find him fascinating.


----------



## doubleG469

So where do you find this Amazon Warehouse and the California Air Tools 5 gallon?


----------



## HokieKen

State parks have opened back up in VA so we snagged a cabin at one for a long weekend. It finally quit raining 









Even getting a little whittling in.


----------



## GrantA

That looks like an awesome place to spend the weekend Kenny!
Doing any fishing??


----------



## Keebler1

Careful if youve upset the wife recently looks like you could disappear out there and noone would find you for months or longer


----------



## bndawgs

Claytor lake Kenny?


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, Awesome! we were just talking about the possibility of doing that ourselves. Curious where you're at. We went out to Westmoreland a few years ago and loved it. Enjoy it!

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Happening right now


----------



## HokieKen

We're at The Breaks State Park right on the VA/KY state line. Super nice cabins and facilities with a small lake and tons of great hiking here.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Mine will be done in a few more days and I could send it to Rob if you wish.


Thanks for offering, Arlin, but let's keep it to the gang we have on this one.

Got progress pictures from Arlin and Chris. 2/3 of people have pretty good progress and we'll have some neat stuff. Yay!

Me, I discovered that if a guy wants to drill a hole in stabilized wood with an auger, he better make sure that auger bit is actually sharp. Dull spurs make for nothing but frustration.



> You ought to watch another episode sometime while waiting for glue to dry. His knowledge and skills are clearly transmitted through his videos even though he doesn't talk much. I find him fascinating.


Yeah, I've got a couple more glue-ups yet, Duck. I'll watch more of his stuff as I get a chance, but generally I've been trying to either clean up the shop and put away tools or work on one of the other pieces of my project. I got all the missing parts but one delivered by UPS today, and those last couple pieces I need will be at my local hardware store late on Monday, so I've hit the "no more excuses" point.


----------



## RichBolduc

On the Amazon page. Near the search bar there's a drop down. It's their open box/return section. So inventory isn't always there.










Rich



> So where do you find this Amazon Warehouse and the California Air Tools 5 gallon?
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## jeffswildwood

> We're at The Breaks State Park right on the VA/KY state line. Super nice cabins and facilities with a small lake and tons of great hiking here.
> 
> - HokieKen


Should have stopped by!


----------



## Bluenote38

Form the beer swap. I enjoyed these two enough to pick up a few more when I was in Atlanta before all the crazy sh&$#$t. And today is just the day 87F. I know, for some of you Southern boys this is spring temperatures.


----------



## GrantA

Whaaaaaaaa?!? When did you get the sour Bill? I haven't seen that probably since I sent you some! 
I'm glad you liked them both though! I'll admit not long ago I would have never tried either of em but now, bring it!


----------



## GrantA

I've got some free time in the shop today, seeing what I can come.up with for this swap deal….these are looking pretty good to me…


----------



## mikeacg

Great teaser Grant! I haven't got a clue what it is!!!!


----------



## GrantA

Joke's on you it's just wood bahahaha!


----------



## recycle1943

Pretty sure I see curly maple


----------



## bndawgs

Got some shop time as well.

Making some dowels for axles. Definitely should have just gone to HD. Lol


----------



## GrantA

Steve, in my best Dave K voice- don't turn dowels. Just order some of the daggum things

I had to turn some too before I agreed, no shame in admitting that


----------



## bndawgs

I know. It was one of those learning experiences.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking back through the texts Grant I think it said "for once don't be an idiot Grant and just buy some dowel stock"


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, needed some axles


----------



## GrantA

I think it was more like "I told you to just order dowels"

Glad it worked out for ya Steve! From now on unless I need some sort of dowel I just can't order, you can bet I'll order em haha. I definitely won't try turning them on the lathe :-/ again


----------



## Keebler1

Next time yall ne dowels get Kenny to turn them for you. Hes always glutton for punishment


----------



## bndawgs

Oh yeah, I didn't turn these.

I just took a pine 2×2 and cut it into 1/4" squares and then frilled them thru the different sized holes.

Most turned out nice and straight. Some of them were crooked in the middle.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. I have dowel plates for making dowels. Make a square, plane it to an octagon, then use the spokeshave until it looks round enough. Bash it through the dowel plate if it needs to be rounder. Mostly I make them from fancy wood for putting things together, so round-ish is plenty good and I haven't unpacked my dowel plates yet.

That's some pretty maple, Grant!

Tried to use PayPal to pay for a couple tools today. Fought with it for over a half hour before switching to my iPhone and using that. Then argued with support for about an hour more. Going to be interesting to see how not having a PayPal account will affect my tool buying.

Got a little shop time, too. Mostly fixed things I did on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Keebler1

I managed to use a pressure washer till it stopped working today if that counts for anything. Yes it is full of gas


----------



## Lazyman

When I don't have the dowel sizes I need, this method using a vise actually works pretty well for quickly making or resizing a dowel.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> When I don't have the dowel sizes I need, this method using a vise actually works pretty well for quickly making or resizing a dowel.
> 
> - Lazyman


That was cool, I will have to try that. May not be so ideal for the small diameters I will typically need, but will give it a try, and probably hurt myself.


----------



## clieb91

Well that is a cool technique. If I get my vice cleaned up I may have to try it.

CtL


----------



## recycle1943

I'll probably find out tomorrow whether that method will work for a 1/4" walnut dowel, if not there got to be someone on Amazon with them


----------



## GrantA

Dick there are some on Amazon however I don't think you can get prime doing with any of em, I looked at the last minute for walnut and maple last time I needed em


----------



## GrantA

Happy Father's day to all the dads here!


----------



## JohnMcClure

That dowel videa was… cool, I think. Feels wrong for some reason, probably just because I no longer have serrated steel jaws anywhere. But very creative.

Aren't dowels produced commercially by a complex version of the dowel plate, rather than turning? Seems more efficient at large scale to have some kind of press through incremental diameter stages.


----------



## recycle1943

Grant - you are right, I looked at amazon and more than a dozen others for 1/4" walnut dowels. On most of the they end up $3.50 each and up from there.
Considering I use them for dual purpose, strength and design, I've about decided to use a regular dowel for support and use a tapered plug to finish.


----------



## Lazyman

> That was cool, I will have to try that. May not be so ideal for the small diameters I will typically need, but will give it a try, and probably hurt myself.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I have used it successfully to make dowels as small as 1/8". In softwood, you may break a few and you cannot make them as long as in the video but it does work if you are careful and keep it vertical as you push/pull it through the jaws. Save a little room for sanding to final dimension if you need a tight fit in a hole.

John, I would think that commercial dowels are made using something more like the pencil sharpener method. I could also see them using spinning blades (like a router or shaper) with the right radius/profile.


----------



## GrantA

> Grant - you are right
> - recycle1943


It happens every once in a blue moon 
The plug plan is a good one


----------



## recycle1943

Guess what I did yesterday ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I found three different sellers on eBay with 1/4 walnut dowel but it looks like the fastest delivery wouldn't get you parts until June 30.

The vise method is pretty clever, and I'll give that a try next time I need dowels larger than my dowel plate, and want them rounder than my method of spoke-shaving octagons.

I've thought a couple times about getting a Stanley #77 Dowel Cutter but finding a complete one with all the parts looks fairly difficult. But they're cool machines.


----------



## bndawgs

I actually found making the dowels was pretty easy. At least out of pine. I found that piece of metal and drilled the different size holes in it. Then just ran the stick thru each hole, till I got to the size I wanted.


----------



## Lazyman

If I was going to be making a lot of dowels I would probably look at the Veritas dowel maker at Lee Valley. Probably a lot cheaper than a complete and working Stanley #77. Anyone have any knowledge of how well it works?

Pask Makes YouTube channel has an episode about making a dowel plate. Since I am too cheap to spend $50 for the DMF one, I have been thinking of trying it. If you have not seen his channel, he has a bunch of other great videos on DIY tools.


----------



## bndawgs

Haha, I was just getting ready to ask Kenny or Grant make us all one similar to the DFM.


----------



## GrantA

That's a job for a cnc Steve!


----------



## recycle1943

Sure Dave, I found 1/4" dowels all over the place - by the time I got any to my door, free shipping or not it was still going to be nearly $5 per stick. not gonna do that !


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Guess what I did yesterday ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - recycle1943


I am very very envious of your saw there. I wish we had one so we would never run out of wood. Good work on the walnut.


----------



## Keebler1

Dick do you need my address so you can bring some of that wood down on the vacation to TX you just decided youre taking.


----------



## recycle1943

> Dick do you need my address so you can bring some of that wood down on the vacation to TX you just decided youre taking.
> 
> - Keebler1


Actually, I think it's going to Arizona, I'll know for sure in a couple days. If it weren't a 4 day drive one way, I would be headed your way.


----------



## Keebler1

4 day drive whos driving grandma lol


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dick I'm so jealous!!

I got some shop time and the privilege of working on this:


----------



## GrantA

Damn John that's looking awesome!!
I don't think it'll fit on your little vise though, better make a bigger one


----------



## recycle1943

> 4 day drive whos driving grandma lol
> 
> - Keebler1


2200 miles @ 600 miles per day = 3.666666 days 
I don't know about you guys but a 10 hour driving day is *ALL* I want to do anymore and perfect conditions = 600 miles a day


----------



## bndawgs

It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses. Hit it


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, that's pretty! Nice wood, Dick (someone had to say it)! As for the dowels, you just need to buy enough to amortize the shipping. Or something. At least that's what I tell myself when I buy 20 times as much of something as I need.

I aim at 500 miles a day any more. Used to be 700, but I'm getting older, and my sweetie takes longer on gas and potty stops, and we stop and look at more things along the way, too. There's a nice little coffee shop in the last city in Kansas (my map says it's Elkhart) on US 56 that's a mile off the highway, but we stop at every time we're going through because the gal who runs it has always been nice to us and makes real yummy scones.

It was another pretty good day around here. Our new fridge got delivered, so morning was getting everything from the old one into the garage fridge and coolers and then trying to find something for lunch. Then the early afternoon was putting everything into the new fridge.

Finally got some shop time around 2pm, and got far enough that one of the pieces of my swap project got linseed oil on it. And a couple other pieces got pushed farther along. Tomorrow I get to head to the post office to pick up the last of the pieces parts I need for the bonus I'm going to make. Hope it'll go in this swap, but if not, there's always next year…


----------



## Lazyman

Dick, If you are going to Tucson, Google says it is just an hour longer to come through DFW on the way. Still under 4 days. Just sayin'.


----------



## MSquared

Steve - A genius quote!! Reminds me of my senior year in High School, through my college years, throughout my 20's ….. and then it's kind of a blur …Oh right! I got married and had kids. Now I remember!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good morning, swappers!










We have pretty sunrises here in NM, too. In case you happen to be passing through on your way from DFW to Tucson, Dick. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Bell Forest Products sell larger diameter dowels - 3/4" and up. Rockler sells dowels as well. Lee Valley sells a really nice dowel plate if you want to make your own.

I cut 3 sheets of cherry plywood into 16" strips for the closet project and started gluing the 3/4" band piece along the fronts. It's always a fun time wrestling a 4×8 sheet of plywood through a table saw by yourself in a shop that really big enough. I also managed to put a HUGE scratch in the side of the cabinet trying to force a shelf into place. SWMBO was not happy!!!

I also spent some time drooling over the 3×3x12 exotic blanks from West Penn hardwoods as I was moving them out of the way.

Somehow, my oldest daughter managed to convince me to build her built-in bookcase/desk in July. Looks like more plywood. She is also going to make a potting table so I will be taking some in-progress pictures so I can post her project.


----------



## RichBolduc

Started glue up last night at least.


----------



## GrantA

Lunch margaritas wash down steak tacos really well. Maybe too well… In case anybody was wondering ;-p
Dahmit gotta go back to the shop ugh


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My primary entry got its first drink of linseed oil today. Can you say: POP!


----------



## recycle1943

u


> My primary entry got its first drink of linseed oil today. Can you say: POP!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


OK - I will

*POP*

Mail ?


----------



## recycle1943

> Good morning, swappers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have pretty sunrises here in NM, too. In case you happen to be passing through on your way from DFW to Tucson, Dick. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Outstanding view !!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant, this thread might interest you somehow:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/310003

Guy either needs to buy a motor or sell a motorless bandsaw.


----------



## GrantA

Lol thanks, I saw it earlier. Somebody in the "great pacific northwest" which is his listed location can have it. I clicked it hoping for a 36" tannewitz or something else cool


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> u
> 
> My primary entry got its first drink of linseed oil today. Can you say: POP!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> OK - I will
> 
> *POP*
> 
> Mail ?
> 
> - recycle1943


Nope. Went today, nada, nothing, zilch.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I keep telling you there is a 36" tannewitz for sale on the local CL. It would give you a chance to stop by on your way to get it.


----------



## GrantA

That one's the boxy modern style AND it's expensive, hard pass from me


----------



## EarlS

> That one s the boxy modern style AND it s expensive, hard pass from me
> 
> - GrantA


Uh huh - you just don't want to come up to the land of corn (IA) and cheese (WI) and beer.


----------



## mikeacg

> Uh huh - you just don t want to come up to the land of corn (IA) and cheese (WI) and beer (MI).
> 
> - EarlS


Fixed is for you Earl!

You're welcome!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Grant *HERE IS ONE* :<)))


----------



## clieb91

Steve, meant to force my daughter to sit and watch that with me yesterday. One of my favorites. We took a drive though up to Skyline.

Dave, That is one heck of a sunset.

Earl Sounds like you're going to be busy. Good that your daughter wants to build something on her own.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Well crap. I'm back home. Just finished cutting the grass in the 90 degree humidity and gotta work tomorrow. Shat.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, that's the only problem I usually have with getting away… you got to eventually come back. 

This was my short get away yesterday.. Skyline Drive










Even though it was only a short drive I would have rather stayed there than go to work this morning,

CtL


----------



## recycle1943

> u
> 
> My primary entry got its first drink of linseed oil today. Can you say: POP!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> OK - I will
> 
> *POP*
> 
> Mail ?
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> Nope. Went today, nada, nothing, zilch.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Crap, Crap, Crap, Crap, Crap


----------



## recycle1943

Contrary to popular belief, Craigs List *is* our friend - well, at least *my* friend as witness below
$30


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Dick! That's quite a haul for $30! Don't put that oil on those stones though. At least they look like water stones to me.


----------



## bndawgs

Looking for a drawer pull recommendation. Wood or metal?










Love the QS cherry i was able to capture on each side. Just some MS for now.










Also, not sure if I should try to glue the glass frame outside the clock body or glue it into place as it is.

I'm worried if I try to glue it up outside, it'll get out of square.


----------



## recycle1943

> Wow Dick! That's quite a haul for $30! Don't put that oil on those stones though. At least they look like water stones to me.
> 
> - HokieKen


I think you're right Kenny


----------



## Keebler1

Dick dont tell Kenny hes right he already has a big head


----------



## GrantA

Yeah Dick those look like waterstones, you'll want to add a flattening stone to the mix as well. Are they marked with any brand? For $30 you did good regardless though!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Steve the QS Cherry looks amazing. Good job.
Brass or wood would look great as the pull IMO. Definitely not steel or chrome.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nope. Went today, nada, nothing, zilch.


Brian, international shipping still isn't right. I have a watch that was mailed from Greece on May 15, left Athens for the US on May 24. Not a peep of tracking information since. I'm hoping the slow boat arrives in the US one of these days and I get more information.

Chris, that was a sunrise, not a sunset. But yeah, they're pretty nice around here.

Didn't even open the door to the shop today, but we got our errands done in town and nobody was killed, so it was a successful day, I guess. Got the parts for my JMP from Bridge City Tools in this evening's mail, so I'll probably spend a little time working on that tomorrow.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dick, dont worry, mate, itll get here, some year….......The Spanish dinosaur likes its siestas, ya know.

Steve, that cherry is mighty fine, figure is looking real similar to mahogany or sapele. I think brass would look good for a handle too, but if it were my project, I would probably continue the contrasting woods idea and use a cherry handle.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree with either brass or Cherry Steve.


----------



## recycle1943

> Yeah Dick those look like waterstones, you ll want to add a flattening stone to the mix as well. Are they marked with any brand? For $30 you did good regardless though!
> 
> - GrantA


one of the stones is marked *agana* and yes a flattening stone came with the deal


----------



## EarlS

Dick - you scored a good one there, sir!!!

Steve - Generally, I manage to get a couple quarter sawn boards when I pick up a bunch of lumber. That is one of the advantages of buying rough cut boards. They haven't been sorted out so it makes planing them a bit more interesting, waiting to see what is in the board.


----------



## HokieKen

> When I don't have the dowel sizes I need, this method using a vise actually works pretty well for quickly making or resizing a dowel.
> 
> - Lazyman


Catching up some from the weekend… I've never made one but a dowel plate should be pretty simple to make. Mild steel from the big box store would work fine for a few uses with moderately hard woods. Some O1 hardened would last most of forever.

I've made them similar to the way the guy used the vise in the video Nathan linked but I clamped a steel block to the table on my belt sander and forced the wood between the block and the running belt while spinning it in a drill opposite the direction of the belt. Just make sure the steel block is tall enough it won't jump out. Probably faster than the vise if you're making several but will take more setup time.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - looking forward to the potting bench project. Don't forget to save the offcuts from those exotic blanks ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Dick, that Walnut looks fantastic!


----------



## bndawgs

I was thinking about a cherry pull. But what shape? Maybe a square face tapering towards the drawer? Pyramid shape without the point? If i could find a piece of straight grain, it might flow with the walnut grain.

And then my random question of the day. for a spokeshave, what bevel should I go with?


----------



## HokieKen

When in doubt, 25 degrees Steve. I'm fairly sure that's what I keep my spokeshaves at. I don't use them a ton though so others may have better suggestions.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> And then my random question of the day. for a spokeshave, what bevel should I go with?


Bevel up or bevel down spokeshave? For bevel down, 30 degrees for durability. For bevel up, I'll go shallow. 20 degrees or so, because I'm using that on end-grain and skewing it a lot, and while it's a pain in the ass that I have to sharpen it often, I bought a second blade so I can swap one out and sharpen it later, as soon as I notice I've dinged the edge.


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't even know there were BU shaves. There ya go Steve!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, the BU ones actually ride on the back of the blade. The one I made for Brian in the previous swap is an example, as is the one I made for myself right after it.

Teaser?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I actually pulled that shave out today, Dave, to refine a piece for the swap, but the piece I was working on is so small I had to go a different route. The few cuts I made with it, before I went electric power, went real well.

As to your post above, I have no idea what the answer to the equasion *BBQ - X* is??? I mean, I know X = pie, but BBQ? Hmmm? Been a long time since I did any algebra. I bet Kenny would know.


----------



## EarlS

> Teaser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Looks like your spell checker isn't working. You spelled "KENNY" wrong.


----------



## HokieKen

If I remember correctly, Pi is Pi Brian. X is Chi. So from that maybe we have BBQ-Chi? So maybe Chi is for Chicago? Didn't somebody post a quote over the weekend from the *B*lues *B*rothers? And wasn't that quote when they were about to head to Chicago? So maybe BBQ-X is *Blues Brother's Quest → Chicago*?

I dunno. It's mostly Greek to me.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> If I remember correctly, Pi is Pi Brian. X is Chi. So from that maybe we have BBQ-Chi? So maybe Chi is for Chicago? Didn t somebody post a quote over the weekend from the *B*lues *B*rothers? And wasn t that quote when they were about to head to Chicago? So maybe BBQ-X is *Blues Brother s Quest → Chicago*?
> 
> I dunno. It s mostly Greek to me.
> 
> - HokieKen


yes it was Steve



> It s 106 miles to Chicago, we ve got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it s dark and we re wearing sunglasses. Hit it
> 
> - Steve


GR8 MOVIE :<))))


----------



## recycle1943

You guys lost me at Sandusky


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cool, Brian. Glad it works for you. For small pieces, I'll often carpet-tape them to a larger piece, and then hold that in a vise or on the bench.

Earl, I think it's working fine. I made Kenny use his brain on a work day. ;-) In my book, that's an awesome teaser.

Got everything I can do done without mixing up a batch of epoxy, so I called it a day, grabbed a beer, and went to sit on the veranda to watch the thunderstorm roll in. I'll play with the epoxy tomorrow when I'm fresh, so I don't accidentally glue myself to the bench or something,










The wind got strong enough, it almost tipped over my half-full beer. Don't think any rain is actually going to reach the ground today, but they're saying this might be the start of the monsoon for the year. Apparently it gets so humid here during monsoon, the dew point sometimes gets above freezing! Who knew?


----------



## bndawgs

damn mosquito got me on the underside of the sack. i'm not sure that there's a more uncomfortable spot to get a mosquito bite.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That looks mild Dave. We are hitting the monsson season soon for sure. Severe thunderstorms and haboobs coming soon. Haven't had anything major this season yet.

For anyone who doesn't know, AZ is pretty unique when it comes to the monsoon season. Imagine having this coming at you a few times a year.


----------



## mikeacg

> The wind got strong enough, it almost tipped over my half-full beer. Don't think any rain is actually going to reach the ground today, but they're saying this might be the start of the monsoon for the year. Apparently it gets so humid here during monsoon, the dew point sometimes gets above freezing! Who knew?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


#1 - You need to quit posting those great sunrise/sunset pictures before you make us alll jealous

#2 - You now have a good excuse to keep your beer glass full! (Beer falling over… starving kids in India, etc.)


----------



## duckmilk

I've heard that putting vinegar on a mosquito bite will relieve the itching


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I ve heard that putting vinegar on a mosquito bite will relieve the itching
> 
> - duckmilk


I heard it was icy hot.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You beat me to it, Dave. Get back to work, you slacker!


----------



## Lazyman

I am not going to ask what you were doing that a mosquito could get to "underside of the sack"-I don't really want to know.

Unless you were standing on your head naked in a swamp, I am guessing it was a chigger.


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve heard that putting vinegar on a mosquito bite will relieve the itching
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I heard it was icy hot.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I heard that keeping your nuts covered will keep the skeeters off em. Never tried it but that's what I've heard.


----------



## MSquared

Witch Hazel will help a lot with skeeter bites. It's always in the fridge. So will clothes …

Haboobs? Nah! ... I'll take L.I. weather!


----------



## bndawgs

Looks like the anarchist workbench book will be available electronically for free this summer.


----------



## bndawgs

And it's definitely a mosquito bite and probably wearing boxers and shorts didn't help


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That looks mild Dave. We are hitting the monsson season soon for sure. Severe thunderstorms and haboobs coming soon. Haven t had anything major this season yet.
> 
> For anyone who doesn t know, AZ is pretty unique when it comes to the monsoon season. Imagine having this coming at you a few times a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I remember sand storms coming at us like that in Iraq. Nasty!


----------



## HokieKen

Insert whatever string of expletives you wish. I assure you I covered them.


----------



## Keebler1

Damn Kenny sad to see that. Hopefully the next one you try wont take as long to make. What happened did the glue block fail?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Damn kenny I am so sorry.


----------



## HokieKen

Glue block didn't fail. At least not at the glue joint. It sheered itself clean at the base of the tenon. Guess I know that Mahogany doesn't make a great glue block. 









Maybe repairable?


















But getting it remounted and running true would be a trick. And the side walls are already pretty thin so it surviving much more turning isn't probable. And it definitely isn't getting done for the wife's birthday this weekend.

Shat.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Insert whatever string of expletives you wish. I assure you I covered them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Damn, Bud, thats a real bummer. I am sure if it was me standing there looking at it on the floor like you were, it would have become a football right quick. I feel your pain.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks fellas. I knew y'all would understand ;-) I'm going to get beer.


----------



## recycle1943

> Glue block didn't fail. At least not at the glue joint. It sheered itself clean at the base of the tenon. Guess I know that Mahogany doesn't make a great glue block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe repairable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But getting it remounted and running true would be a trick. And the side walls are already pretty thin so it surviving much more turning isn't probable. And it definitely isn't getting done for the wife's birthday this weekend.
> 
> Shat.
> 
> - HokieKen


Not too sure there's a save in this picture. crap, pretty sure one beer won't be the answer - maybe a six pack and start tomorrow on repair if it's possible


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Dick. Definitely not working on it anymore tonight! The rest of this evening is for beer and carving


----------



## clieb91

Dang!! Sorry to see that Kenny.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

I hate to see that Kenny


----------



## RichBolduc

Kenny …. That sucks…

If you want to redrill them as a single, long piece I can cast them the same night I get them. No bubbles!! Then just cut them in to slices of the right thickness.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Rich! I think they have to be cut to blocks first though. Otherwise me cutting all the miters with the features dead center on each piece feels unlikely. I'm just gonna give my wife the dead body and promise to try again…

I will take Dick's advice and donthe resin pours in several layers next time. And I'll make sure there's room for a recess in the bottom for chucking so I can skip the waste block. And I may very well invest in a negative rake carbide tool.


----------



## RichBolduc

Check out th tshadow tools if you go the carbide route.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I will say that even with the issues I had with the resin, I think I was on the way to a decent finished bowl. I filled a lot of bad spots with medium CA glue. The spots didn't disappear but they were presentable at least. I'm obviously extremely disappointed but have to say that I learned a lot of very valuable lessons and see a lot of possibilities for making bowls in this style going forward.

Thanks for your sympathies Duck and Chris. It's pretty nice to have somewhere I can go and vent about stuff like this and have the "ear" of guys that genuinely feel my pain ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Don't like the look from the pics Rich. Maybe it's prejudice from my machinist days but the pocket needs to constrain the insert if it's in my tool rack.

This is a winner though ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

On the bright side, the second one should only take you half the time


----------



## rockusaf

Condolences Kenny, it was turning (see what I did there) out really good. I wold love to get into turning, last time I worked on a lathe was in school. I was also making a bowl and had the thing turned up to 11 so I could do the final sanding when the glue joint for the block exploded, sounded like a shotgun. Chewed up my hand and the majority of what was left hit the base of the lathe and shot straight at me and hit me right in the gut. Pretty sure the remnants are still hanging on the shop wall as a safety reminder.

So see, it could be worse. And yes, I'm sure that doesn't help as much as that IPA.

Rock


----------



## DavePolaschek

That sucks, Kenny. Those darn machines can spin things faster than they oughta some times.

Yeah, Dave. Pretty mild. We got big wind and some thunder, but all the rain passed either side of us. I keep hoping I'll get a little break from watering all the plants and trees one of these days. And maybe refill our cistern so I'm not watering with city water. And maybe a pony, while I'm wishing for things.

Oh well. At least we got cooler weather tonight.


----------



## mikeacg

Dang Kenny! I go away for a while and come back to this? Ouch!
Could you maybe cut the bowl in half (or even 1/4) and mount it on a carved wall plaque for your wife to put things in… or flip the plaque 180 and wire it up to be a sconce? I'll bet those little Mickeys will glow nicely… Oops! They would be upside down. Cut and paste Kenny!!









I hate to see all that work go to waste!!


----------



## HokieKen

Great thinking Mike! Thank you! The Mickey heads do look great backlit. I can slice this thing up on the bandsaw, put a lid and a bottom on it and put some LEDs in it ) The wife has a curio full of Disney stuff and there's a spot on the wall next to it where it'll look great. Woo hoo!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Mike saves the day! Next beer is for you.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Wow that was a quick turnaround!
Good thinking!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I guess I couldn't see the forest for the trees last night. I was running scenarios about how to save the bowl in my head all night. Never even occurred to me to consider ways to repurpose it. Glad Mike has enough brain for both of us! And on the portion that I'll keep, the outside was already finish turned


----------



## Keebler1

Well at least you didnt do what I wouldve done in yoyr shoes Kenny. I wouldve picked it up off the ground looked at it then throw it across the shop into my toolbox or a wall


----------



## HokieKen

> Mike saves the day! Next beer is for you.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I already owe Mike a few beers and a box of wood for the inlay template he made me for my carving storage box.









I guess in light of him saving this project I should make it something other than Natty Lite and tubafors ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Well at least you didnt do what I wouldve done in yoyr shoes Kenny. I wouldve picked it up off the ground looked at it then throw it across the shop into my toolbox or a wall
> 
> - Keebler1


I intentionally placed my lathe next to the man door going outside Keebler. Then when I muck something up, I can open the door and hurl it into the woods. Then I don't break anything in the shop and if I change my mind later, I can probably go out and find the turning and salvage it. You gotta think about these things man.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats why i said it would go flying at my toolbox or a wall. Wont hurt the toolbox and I intentionally toss it that way so I dont throw it out the garage door and hit the car.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhh the thing that wasn't going to be in until the 30th is in Tampa… Maybe i'll get it tomorrow now.

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

Anything unusual about any of these? I'm assuming all maybe 10 yrs old?


----------



## HokieKen

All I can say for sure from that pic is that the bench planes were all made after 1933 which is when they switched to the kidney-shaped hole in the lever cap. The ones with the yellow paint on the lever cap were made after 1962 and if they are painted maroon (which it looks like they are) they were made in the 70s.


----------



## bndawgs

This one was kind of weird as it's blue and says made in sheffield


----------



## bndawgs

And I know it's subjective, but I don't need 3 No 6 or No 5s do I?


----------



## mikeacg

Thank God I left this house this morning and didn't check in here until I got home from the store! I wouldn't have been able to get out of the house due to my massive head from all the unwarranted compliments! Just trying to help a guy out! That's what this forum is all about…

I should also mention that the post was made at about 4 or 5 this morning, without the benefit of coffee or other stimulants…

OK, now let's have a little fun with a teaser picture:









And remember that this is for a woodworking BBQ swap project! (I'd call that a hint though I'm not sure it will help all that much…)


----------



## HokieKen

If it was made in Sheffield, it was made in the 70s. That's when production was ramped up in England. Maroon planes were US made and blue ones were British. There were also blue ones made in the US in the 60s but they would say Made in the USA I believe. They definitely wouldn't say made in Sheffield ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> And I know it s subjective, but I don t need 3 No 6 or No 5s do I?
> 
> - Steve


NEED? Nope. Useful? Maybe. I have two #5 size planes. One is set up for hogging a lot of material off with a heavy camber on the blade and the other is set up for jointing. I use a #6 size plane a lot for jointing if the board is too long for a #5 or too short to necessitate a #7. I can't really see a need for a second plane that size but if I had one, I may add a fence to it for squaring up edges. It all depends on your work habits/methods and your tendency to hoard tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Mike, I woke up this morning with a serious burr in my butt. But now I'm excited to get home and get to work making that bowl a light fixture instead  Thanks again man!

And methinks meknows what you're making


----------



## bndawgs

Sorry, it says made in England. And the handle and tote are plastic.

The 4, 5 and 6s all say Bailey in the front and the no 6s say made in England.

Got all of them from a school auction and just now digging into them since I got the WS from Earl.


----------



## HokieKen

Honestly Steve, I would probably get rid of anything that's blue or maroon. The general concensus is that any Stanley plane made after 1957 isn't worth a hoot. I can't say one way or another from experience since I only have one Stanley but I have found that even though you CAN make any plane work well, it's often an exercise in frustration. Especially if you don't have any experience fettling good quality planes beforehand.


----------



## mikeacg

> And methinks meknows what you re making
> 
> - HokieKen


I threw out 'segmented bowl' when you asked if anyone could guess what you were making merely on a lark - and then found that I was right (no one was more amazed than me). Give it your best shot my friend! (I will neither confirm or deny your answer though…)


----------



## bndawgs

I'm guessing some sort of rotisserie Mike


----------



## clieb91

Mike, great idea for the save. Kenny sounds like the perfect place to put it.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

> I m guessing some sort of rotisserie Mike
> 
> - Steve


That^


----------



## HokieKen

So I says to my bowl: "Bowl, Ima take you to the bandsaw and slice you up a little bit and give you a new life as a light"

My bowl says "that's cool Ken. I ain't havin' much fun as a bowl anyway."

So I say "hey bandsaw, I'm gonna raise your guide all the way up so I can slice the tops and bottom off this bowl"

Then my bandsaw says "that what you thinks gonna happen? Alrighty. Give it a run big boy"

So I push the bandsaw button and hold the bowl tight to the fence and start to feed it through. Then as soon as the bandsaw teeth touch the bowl, the bandsaw says " GET THAT SHAT OUTTA HERE!!"

Then the bowl gets terrified and runs in place for what seemed like a minute while I stood there dumbfounded and bleeding. Eventually it turns sideways, leaps off the table, jumps to the floor and scoots across the shop and slams into my wood storage rack.














































So whatcha got for me now Mike?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> The general concensus is that any Stanley plane made after 1957 isn't worth a hoot.


3, 4, and 5s from the bad years are still useful. 3s & 4s can become scrub planes and stick a cambered iron in a 5 and you've got a nice jack.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, and the only person I don't have a progress picture from is Gary. Don't recall if he's been posting lately or not. *Gary*, how's it going, buddy?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Then as soon as the bandsaw teeth touch the bowl, the bandsaw says " GET THAT SHAT OUTTA HERE!!"


I think the ghost of Walt has cursed you for taking the mouse's ears in vain, Kenny. Time to sacrifice a duck and pray for forgiveness.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Jeez Kenny, I am speechless…....................


----------



## HokieKen

Take that you stubborn sunuvabitch!


----------



## recycle1943

> Thank God I left this house this morning and didn t check in here until I got home from the store! I wouldn t have been able to get out of the house due to my massive head from all the unwarranted compliments! Just trying to help a guy out! That s what this forum is all about…
> 
> I should also mention that the post was made at about 4 or 5 this morning, without the benefit of coffee or other stimulants…
> 
> OK, now let s have a little fun with a teaser picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember that this is for a woodworking BBQ swap project! (I d call that a hint though I m not sure it will help all that much…)
> 
> - mikeacg


Pillow block bearings for rotisserie and pen to write check for side of beef


----------



## HokieKen

BTW, I now have a little over 3 weeks of shop time invested in making… that^...


----------



## recycle1943

Kenny, I can get one of my bowls in the mail to get to you by Saturday - I think I've got one or two she may like, you can even pick it out


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Dick! That's very generous of you ) If it were anyone but my wife, I'd probably take you up on it too at this point. But my wife has rose-colored glasses when it comes to craftsmanship. My effort and creativity is what she appreciates more than the product or the craftsmanship. So I'll keep plugging away and she'll get a light fixture or an IOU for a bowl!

Seriously though, thank you. Your bowls are brilliant. I was tempted to accept your offer and keep it for myself ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Damn I was about to offer to overnight you some popsicle sticks but Dick wins


----------



## HokieKen

I think I can save it! There's one spot that will require some filling and there will be a full day's worth of sanding but I'm in the home stretch!

So here is what I have. I have an extra panel on each end for "just in case". 


















So let me tap the brain trust again. At present my best idea to cap off the top and bottom is to go get some thin veneer glue it on and flush it up with a router. I figure that's better than planing something to 1/4" or so then having to worry about end grain showing etc. If I had a ton of time, I'd probably order some black leather and drill the wood to lash it on with rawhide for a drum-like look. But, I have nowhere to get leather locally. Any better ideas than some veneer?


----------



## recycle1943

I'd be happy to send you a bowl for your own use


----------



## recycle1943

double post - oooops


----------



## recycle1943

Walnut half moon base with with walnut sconce riser


----------



## duckmilk

> Sorry, it says made in England. And the handle and tote are plastic.
> 
> The 4, 5 and 6s all say Bailey in the front and the no 6s say made in England.
> 
> Got all of them from a school auction and just now digging into them since I got the WS from Earl.
> 
> - Steve


Steve, do some research here. Click on Patrick's Blood and Gore, and then on the next page "proceed". Patrick has an extensive knowledge of Stanley planes and describes all the variations. Very interesting reading. 
If it says Bailey (from my recollection) that design was from Leonard Bailey and Stanley bought his patents and started making them under their name. The Bailey planes may have replacement parts from Stanley.
Plastic front knobs and totes were made as replacements for schools. You can find wooden replacements or make your own.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, 
Maybe you could put a thin top (could be anything, even lauan plywood) and cut a Mickey pattern in it so it will project them on the wall or ceiling. I would just leave those cutouts open which will let out any heat. You could do the same thing on the bottom. It could be any simple Disney icons. Or you could just cut out stars and moons or some other pattern that would throw a cool pattern on the wall and ceiling.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks fellas!

Nathan - I tossed those ideas around. Gets a little too busy and takes away from the feature ring I think. Plus I still have the issue of fitting wood pieces into what was originally a bowl and has the curves and non-squareness of one…

I went out and got a roll of vinyl. I'm gonna see if YouTube can teach me to lash it on like a drum. If that seems too daunting, I got some nice upholstery tacks I'll use to secure it.

Dick, you're as bad as Earl ;-) And it is most sincerely appreciated! Honestly though, I have no use for bowls. I have given every one I've ever turned away. So thanks a bunch but someone else can probably give your awesome bowls a much more deserving home ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

Whatever you decide to do, please do not use any more power tools! You are scaring me…

I'm guessing you didn't use a V-jig to hold the bowl on the bandsaw! That is one tough bowl considering all the abuse it has taken so far!!!

Can you sand the top and bottom flat enough to just glue a thin panel to them? Trace the bowl shape on the panels, cut them out with a coping saw. glue in place and them clean up the edges with a file and some sandpaper?

Mike

P.S. It's not a rotisserie… and the pen was for scale!


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not a teaser ;-)










Managed to mix up about 10 times more epoxy than I needed and glue a few things together. And didn't even glue any part of myself to my workbench. Much. Woohoo!


----------



## Keebler1

Thats gonna be nice if it quits fighting you Kenny


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kenny, looks like you finally got a save from the project that never ends, and it looks great. I had a log (2'L x 14"D) spin on me trying to cut cookies off with the bandsaw. The 1.3TPI grabbed it like a rack spinning a pinion and threw it much like your bowl was thrown, big difference being the log was ~70lbs. I still can believe it didn't tear up the saw or break the blade, my underwear was the only real casuality.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - in your hour of trial, here is something that will offer you some comfort










I'm sure Grant could help me get a gallon or so of it to you in a cold packed box ASAP.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, that bowl is really fighting you. Hang in there, you'll win in the end. Hope the finger heals quickly.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, looks like you finally got a save from the project that never ends, and it looks great. I had a log (2 L x 14"D) spin on me trying to cut cookies off with the bandsaw. The 1.3TPI grabbed it like a rack spinning a pinion and threw it much like your bowl was thrown, big difference being the log was ~70lbs. I still can believe it didn t tear up the saw or break the blade, my underwear was the only real casuality.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeah, I expected it to WANT to spin away from me. But I figured the 6tpi blade was fine enough I could manage it with an iron grip. Nope. I'm mighty glad mine was only 8 inches long and hollow!


----------



## HokieKen

Earl - hard to believe but sweet corn ice cream actually doesn't sound half bad! I might have to try making a batch…

Dick - I like the idea of the Walnut base and riser. If I had an extra week or so (or if this had started out as a light to begin with) that's probably the direction I would pursue. But in this case, I'm just trying to get out alive ;-)

I went searching YouTube for videos on how to lash leather or vinyl caps on this thing the way I'm envisioning and didn't find anything that was exactly what I had in mind. Grant gave me the idea to cover a piece of hardboard or luan with the leather and use that. That's looking like a good idea. I also had another brainstorm based on Nathan's idea about cutting patterns into plywood. Lowe's has some punched aluminum decorative sheets. They also have the frosted plastic light covers like you find in fluorescent lights. I'm thinking about bonding the aluminum to the plastic and cutting that to fit. Would have a nice finished look and let some diffuse light out top and bottom but probably not enough to overpower the Mickey heads.

Nice to bounce ideas off you fellas and get good feedback that's actually useful )


----------



## HokieKen

BTW, if I ever post that I'm going to make a Mickey Mouse bowl again, somebody come to VA, take me to this light, make me look at it, kick me in the junk and say "remember?".


----------



## recycle1943

when it comes to Mickey, here's my way


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny.
Good job. What a ride!


----------



## GrantA

Dick turned and carved that out of a fallen branch y'all


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty cool Dick. My wife would love it. Don't send it to me! ;-)


----------



## recycle1943

> Dick turned and carved that out of a fallen branch y all
> 
> - GrantA


Yes, I had a bronze tree in my back yard about 50 or so years ago


----------



## bigblockyeti

> . . . . an iron grip. . . . . . mine was only 8 inches long and hollow!
> 
> - HokieKen


Too much material.


----------



## EarlS

> Dick turned and carved that out of a fallen branch y all
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Yes, I had a bronze tree in my back yard about 50 or so years ago
> 
> - recycle1943


Any chance you have a money tree in your back yard too? I would really like to get a hold of one for our backyard.


----------



## EarlS

Double post


----------



## recycle1943

> Dick turned and carved that out of a fallen branch y all
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Yes, I had a bronze tree in my back yard about 50 or so years ago
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> Any chance you have a money tree in your back yard too? I would really like to get a hold of one for our backyard.
> 
> - EarlS


No money tree but my wife contends that I have a money pit somewhere ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## DavePolaschek

> No money tree but my wife contends that I have a money pit somewhere ‹(•¿•)›


Well, it's going somewhere. Just have to find the other end of the hole, right?



> BTW, if I ever post that I'm going to make a Mickey Mouse bowl again, somebody come to VA, take me to this light, make me look at it, kick me in the junk and say "remember?".


Kenny, Virginia is a long way, so if I get there, I'll kick you in the junk just in case, ok? Better safe than sorry, right, bud?


----------



## recycle1943

> That s pretty cool Dick. My wife would love it. Don t send it to me! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


reckon what she would say about this - yeah, it's a ring


----------



## Lazyman

Class ring from Mickey Mouse U?


----------



## recycle1943

> Class ring from Mickey Mouse U?
> 
> - Lazyman


commemorative ring celebrating opening of Disney World in Ca.


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, which one?


----------



## Keebler1

Personally i would go with the gloss poly but im mot real good with finishes so I usually dont use anything but a wipe on poly or something like simple finish


----------



## doubleG469

> Insert whatever string of expletives you wish. I assure you I covered them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hey, there's Gary! As soon as I get your progress picture, I'll be sending out names.


----------



## bndawgs

They all look the same to me on test pieces. Lol

But I'm sure there's a reason for one over the other?


----------



## duckmilk

BLO penetrates deeper but has a longer cure time, which you can hurry a little with higher temps. Wipe on poly is faster and more durable to moisture and wear.


----------



## bndawgs

I think I'm going with BLO. It did give a slightly deeper look on the test piece. Wish me luck


----------



## Lazyman

Start with the BLO and then top it with one of the wipe-on polys to get both color and protection. I generally prefer satin.


----------



## bndawgs

When should I add the poly?

My favorite part


----------



## HokieKen

Good progress tonight! Took me most of the last 24 hours to figure out what stuff I could get locally to cobble together the shades. I'm pretty pleased with the results 


















Now to sand and finish this fickle hussy!


----------



## HokieKen

> Insert whatever string of expletives you wish. I assure you I covered them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> - doubleG469


Keep reading Gary. It only went downhill from there ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hopefully Gary's busy getting ready to send me his progress picture.

Nice recovery, Kenny.

Steve, give the BLO at least a day, or better a few days to cure before putting poly over the top of it. That's a combination that calls for patience.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice save kenny


----------



## mikeacg

> I'm pretty pleased with the results
> 
> - HokieKen


And well you should be! It is looking great!


----------



## EarlS

Steve - I would give the BLO at least 72 hours to dry out. If you put poly over BLO that isn't completely dry it will get sticky and never really properly dries out. Then you get to figure out how to remove the finish. Acetone or alcohol and a lot of sandpaper works. There is also a lot of cussing.

If you can, I'd set it in the sun for a bit a couple days after you apply BLO to help dry it out. That helps bring out any excess BLO in wood pores. Rubbing it with a dry cloth also helps get an excess BLO off the wood.

Nice save by Kenny


----------



## recycle1943

Kenny, that appears to be what was intended to begin with - nice save


----------



## HokieKen

Mixing BLO and poly and some MS makes a nice wiping varnish Steve. You get the "pop" of BLO and some of the film protection of poly. It saves some time but it's a compromise because you don't get the full protection that straight poly gives.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for the comments fellas. I had one gash that the color of my filler didn't quite match but otherwise, I'm happy with the final product. Got a second coat of BLO on this morning. I just need to assemble tonight and present it tomorrow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Progress pictures due by 8pm MDT this evening. Names should go out tomorrow morning. Looks like we'll have some pretty cool things getting swapped!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Ken try this to prevent the tenon from breaking off.


----------



## HokieKen

I had a center on it up until that point WM1. But I was starting to work on the bottom and had to get it out of my way. :-(


----------



## Woodmaster1

Sorry for the double post I didn't think the picture made it to the post. On my phone it didn't show at first


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i like the light better then the bowl anyways looks better lit up :<))) nice bday gifty


----------



## Keebler1

Now just be careful when hanging it on the wall Kenny.


----------



## mikeacg

Will there be any electricity involved Kenny? Be safe…


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Just a few AA batteries Mike. Not enough to kill me ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

He wasnt looking to kill you just getting the pipcorn ready for the video of you getting tossed across the room


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> He wasnt looking to kill you just getting the pipcorn ready for the video of you getting tossed across the room
> 
> - Keebler1


LOL!

And….....Kenny for the win! nuthin but net, swoosh.


----------



## EarlS

Who else wants to see Kenny doing the electron dance???


----------



## HokieKen

I can't do that dance Earl. I'm positive.


----------



## DavePolaschek

While waiting for some shellac to dry (yeah, it's about 30 seconds, but sometimes that's just too damn long!) I decided to get started on one of my honey-dos. Got a 40×60 map of the US that's been laminated and has colored pencil marks of every road trip my sweetie and I have made. But it really needs a frame. I had a spare piece of ash, 2"x2"x6' and I ripped it into 4 3/8" thick pieces to make a frame. Turns out, 3 eighth inch kerfs cut with the circular saw, two inches deep by six feet long makes a bit of sawdust.

And yeah, I used power tools on this one. I just don't resaw ash or hickory by hand. Done that once, and that's enough.

Now I need to find a shovel so I can clear the inward opening door of my shop enough that I can get out. Knew there was a reason I should've asked for doors that swing out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got progress pictures from everyone. I'll send out names in the morning.


----------



## doubleG469

> Hopefully Gary's busy getting ready to send me his progress picture.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


No Gary started a new job and has not had time to take any pictures. (but I just did) I got you covered! Just been working 12 hr days to start.

Hope to finish everything up this weekend and have it ready to ship on Monday


----------



## duckmilk

Nice save Kenny, and everyone who gave him ideas. Looks great!


----------



## HokieKen

She's finished!


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny this would go along nicely in your wifes cabinet


----------



## HokieKen

No it wouldn't. Maybe if it was $210 cheaper.


----------



## Lazyman

> When should I add the poly?
> 
> - Steve


I don't know how long that BLO takes to cure. But I would wait at least 24 hours and maybe 48. You will have to check it to make sure that it doesn't feel oily or tacky.


----------



## Keebler1

Went to show my wife a watch parts pen and of course the first pen i pull up is $3400


----------



## Keebler1

Dave or someone said 72hrs earlier


----------



## mikeacg

Glad to hear Gary is back and up to speed!

Good job Kenny! You will earn a few points for all that effort!

I guess I need some more teasers… You guys give up too easy!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I said a couple days. I think Earl said 72 hours, but how long it'll take BLO to cure enough that you can put poly over it is going to depend on temperature, humidity, how thick you slopped it on, how thoroughly you wiped it off, and probably a few other things I can't think of after having some beers while watching the sunset. But if you put the poly on too soon, you'll find out, and you probably won't make that mistake a second time, since it'll take a lot longer to remove the poly that won't set and hit it again than it would have to just wait a little longer in the first place.

Kenny, that's a darned good save. Well done, bud!










Teasers? How about a repair shot?










I don't have a lathe, but that doesn't stop me from making round things.


----------



## bndawgs

I didn't really slather it on, but gave 2 light coats and then wiped off any extra. It was still feeling a little tacky this morning.

I still need to order the face, hands, and movement so it should be awhile before I'm ready for the poly.


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny that didn't turn out half bad.


----------



## recycle1943

Kenny, great save


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I still think that you should have made your own mesh for the top and bottom with Mickey cutouts. Just sayin'.


----------



## bndawgs

Could have maybe turned it into a lamp with this base.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My wife used to sell these in one of her shops in Copenhagen, but with two legs. At first, I thought they were sexy, now I think they are tacky. We have like three, or did, in the house, and have been trying to give them away. Only one taker so far, my buddy from Colorado.



> Could have maybe turned it into a lamp with this base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

One more sweep with the shellac, a little wax buff, and my swap entries is DONE. Yeah!


----------



## HokieKen

I got one of those lamps for Christmas last year


----------



## JohnMcClure

You deserve such a lamp, Kenny.
Also great job on the Mickey sconce!


----------



## GrantA

Y'all have been chatty! Mississippi needs some training on how to build roads! Good grief they have some rough ones. We're on the road headed back home, anybody know what's wrapped up here? Hint- it's not a tool and it's not for my shop…


----------



## recycle1943

dunno but with the lift truck over the axels I hope it's heavy


----------



## DavePolaschek

Names have been sent out. If you think you're in the swap and didn't get a name via email just now, please let me know and I'll try to figure out how I screwed up.

Kenny, you got your own name on this one. First time that's happened. ;-)

I know a couple of you were itching to ship, so:










Edited to add: the first S went up while I still had 40 minutes left to edit this message. Nice work!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ken try this to prevent the tenon from breaking off.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


That is some nice spalting there and good shape.


----------



## RichBolduc

Why do I always have to get people with talent instead of scrubs like me…

Pressures on….. Ughhhh

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's why I try to have my project done-ish before names go out, Rich. I can feel bad that it's not as good as my recipient deserves, but it's too late to completely change direction, so the best I can do is polish the turd up real pretty.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'll probably finish mine up next weekend totally. Need to grab the outboard rigger from work to do some outboard offset turning.

After stalking my guy and seeing what he does. I think I know some bonus gifts he'll use.

Rich


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I think I can save it! There's one spot that will require some filling and there will be a full day's worth of sanding but I'm in the home stretch!
> 
> So here is what I have. I have an extra panel on each end for "just in case".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me tap the brain trust again. At present my best idea to cap off the top and bottom is to go get some thin veneer glue it on and flush it up with a router. I figure that's better than planing something to 1/4" or so then having to worry about end grain showing etc. If I had a ton of time, I'd probably order some black leather and drill the wood to lash it on with rawhide for a drum-like look. But, I have nowhere to get leather locally. Any better ideas than some veneer?
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny why not use a strap's to band clamp or some 4" hose clamps hooked together to keep it well together.


----------



## RichBolduc

Not sure if there will be shop time today…I'm practicing super social distancing…. Miles from almost everyone but the wife and the old man.










Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

You've gotta get a boat going pretty fast to get it up on its side like that, don't you, Rich? Or be sinking. :-0


----------



## RichBolduc

I put it side ways to piss off Kenny.

Rich



> You've gotta get a boat going pretty fast to get it up on its side like that, don't you, Rich? Or be sinking. :-0
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## Lazyman

> You've gotta get a boat going pretty fast to get it up on its side like that, don't you, Rich? Or be sinking. :-0
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


He must be somewhere near the equator.


----------



## MSquared

Sideways boat? That brings a story to mind…

My brother has one of those 'leg lamps' that he cherishes and brings out every Christmas… We don't talk.


----------



## clieb91

Phew.. All caught up, Got my assignment now to really get moving. 
Kenny, That came out awesome. Hope she liked it. On heck of a ride. As for the reminder, I'm close enough. 
Leg Lamp- hate that movie… my wife and daughter love it. 
Keebler- nice choice on pens but man I just can not believe some of the costs of pens. Doesn't help to know how much the kits cost either. 
Rich- Certainly a good way to social distance.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, broke a piece today. Turns out, second time around I could make it quicker and better looking. Who knew practice helps? Put shellac on just about everything, including the replacement part. But I've got some things that are supposed to cure for a week if a guy is to believe the instructions (it's CA glue near to a part that could be contacting food, so it makes some sense, but a week seems like an awfully long time to let CA glue cure…). Do I live on the edge and ship early, or do I let everything cure for a week?

What says the collective wisdom?


----------



## Keebler1

Ship early just leave a note best not to use rill this date. Itll only be a couple days before the recipient can use it if you factor in 3 days for shipping. Glad everyone has found shop time. Ive been lazy this weekend and last and didnt get into the shop. Played nintendo switch in my spare time instead.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Wednesday will be my ship day. The swap items are done just need a box.


----------



## recycle1943

> Ship early just leave a note best not to use rill this date. Itll only be a couple days before the recipient can use it if you factor in 3 days for shipping. Glad everyone has found shop time. Ive been lazy this weekend and last and didnt get into the shop. Played nintendo switch in my spare time instead.
> 
> - Keebler1


*3 days for shipping ? * That may be true if you're using Amazon, the Postal system - naw.

I have been a big fan of our USPS but my last flat rate Priority Mail package has been in their system for 8 days so far and it only had top go 359 miles.
Dissapointed - yep


----------



## JohnMcClure

Did I already show you guys this?


















Today is my 10th wedding anniversary, and I'll be giving her something special. But the box is cool too IMO!


----------



## Keebler1

Thats nice John. Congrats on 10 years. Today is my 12 year anniversary so my wife and I went out and bought her a bew iphone se Friday for her anniversary present


----------



## robscastle

This is a special Joke posted to try and get a laugh from Hokieken after is misfortunes.

I thought he may need it:-


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of wedding anniversaries, today is our 23 year anniversary. And the bloody flowershop was closed yesterday, so no surprise bouquet in the morning, this morning.

3 of us L.J.s with the same anniversary day, what a coincidence.

Great joke, Rob! Took me a second.

very pretty ring-box John!


----------



## clieb91

Congrats to all on your anniversaries. Mine is coming up in October. hopefully figure something out by then. Wife's Birthday is this week though. Hmmm…

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Wait, so is everyone's anniversary June 28? 12 yrs for me today.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Wait, so is everyone s anniversary June 28? 12 yrs for me today.
> 
> - Steve


Wow that's a remarkable coincidence! Does that make 4 or 5 of us?


----------



## HokieKen

John that box is awesome man! Happy Anniversary to all you guys. Mine is in May. So I have a month between that and her birthday. Can be a crunch if I'm making something for both.

She went over the moon for the light  She appreciated the story and all the work but, in the end, said she was kinda glad the bowl was a bust.


















Turns out it's not a wall sconce but a lighted shelf!

I seriously appreciate all the feedback and ideas during a frustrating project. Mike especially saved my bacon by being able to see potential in my trashed bowl! And thanks to Dave K for the pigments for the resin and to Dick for sharing his resin processes that will hopefully enable me to make more things like this a whole lot cleaner


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Looks great, Kenny. What was aces and eights (dead man´s hand) became straight up aces. Well played.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Wait, so is everyone s anniversary June 28? 12 yrs for me today.
> 
> - Steve


4 out of 12, so far, I would say that is remarkable.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Great save Ken! My anniversary is July 30 that makes it 32years. Good thing she still doesn't know what I spent on shop equipment or I might not make 33 years.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, That came out looking great, way to save the project and make it so useful. Always need another shelf for Disney Stuff.

CtL


----------



## recycle1943

Kenny, I have to agree with your wife, there's no way a bowl would have the visual impact that your shelf has. I have to refer to an old cliche - From trash to cash 
Well done Kenny, well done !!


----------



## robscastle

Wow that's one impressive recovery,
Who would have thought
Just goes to show what imaginative and creative thinking can produce
Hope the finger is OK Too!

Its a pity as Dave said that I am so far away otherwise I could contribute in a more constructive manner.

Freight and shipping costs and delays yep fully agree. 
As Dick and I found out, anyway I certainly don't regret doing it, ... the end result is more than worth it, (just don't let on to the freight handlers) 
Mine still has a place of pride on the table, and I enjoy seeing Anthm27's version when I visit.

Even sending parcels from QLD to NSW to the family is a bomb!

I wish you all well with the swap.


----------



## duckmilk

Happy anniversary fellers!

I'm glad she liked it Kenny. Nice job.


----------



## mikeacg

My congrats to all of you who have anniversaries! Our 37th anniversary would have been this coming Thursday if we had been able to make it work but I'm thinking some of us just aren't cut out for that life…
Great save Kenny! I'm sure you won plenty of brownie points for your efforts!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy anniversary gents. We've agreed that we don't have an anniversary, but all our firsts were between Thanksgiving one year and Valentine's Day the next, so I kinda do random stuff during the winter months and say "Happy Anniversary of our first pizza!" or something similarly weird that she won't remember exactly when it was.

Sorry, Rob. Maybe if we get Anth coming to the states on a regular basis again, we can have him play courier. My friend who's stuck in Brisbane (with his wife stuck in Tokyo) may be headed back and forth once things get more normal again too.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am feeling kind of old here. Our anniversary is in Oct for 37 years.

I told Gary mine will be in the mail Monday - Wednesday when my wife gets to town. I am hoping to get my wheels sometime since I can drive now. It has been since 2008 since I have drove due to being in the bed for a year then a wheel chair for 5 and meds for the other time until late last year when I was able to cut some out and reduce others.

I really hope none of you every have to give up your driving it really stinks.

If anyone here is selling a cheap truck like a Ford ranger or chevy s10, or any other small truck let me know.


----------



## robscastle

Hey Dave,
If your friend is into woodwork and is bored I would be pleased to chew a few chunks of wood with him.

I actually heard an aircraft the morning so it sounds like things are starting to move again.


----------



## EarlS

I thought everyone got married around Labor Day (28 years for us) or around Christmas or one of the other major holidays with the compulsory holiday time off.

I had to put away all of the wonderful chunks of exotic wood from West Penn for the beer swap so I can stay focused on getting the endless closet project finished. I managed to accomplish the feat of cutting a board too short. Fortunately, by cutting it a couple more times it turned into other shelf pieces. I'm down to the last sheet of plywood so the end is near, one way or another.

I need to cut the metal clothes rods. I think I have a bandsaw blade for cutting metal. It has a lot more teeth that are much finer than the blades for cutting wood. Any other ways of telling if it is metal cutting blade? Will I need lubricating oil? When it comes to metal, I know next to nothing. That's what all the metal guys on here are for, right??


----------



## HokieKen

Metal saw blade will have much finer tooth pitch Earl. It'll probably look more serrated than toothed when compared to a wood-cutting blade. What are your rods made of? If you're using steel, I'd use a hacksaw or reciprocating saw rather than your bandsaw. Even with a metal cutting blade, your bandsaw runs too fast to cut steel.

If it's Aluminum, go to town and no cutting fluid needed.


----------



## Keebler1

Speaking of using a bandsaw to cut metal. At some point will need to cut brass tube for pens. I have the woodturners blade on my bandsaw. Will that work to cut the tubes?


----------



## GrantA

Earl and Keebler both, thin walled tubing on a wood bandsaw with any blade is a terrible idea. Use a hacksaw or a tubing cutter.


----------



## Lazyman

So Earl was the board still to short after cutting it?

+1 on using the reciprocating saw on cutting the rods. I've also used an angle grinder if ot is particularly tough steel. I really like Lenox Metal Max blades for that.

Kenny, is it a PITA to clean the aluminum filings out of the saw? I've always avoided cutting metal on my wood BS for fear of having the filings in the saw.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ok Kenny… that's bad ass… I may have to take back some of the times I called you a hack and a scrub now…..

Just some of them… Not all…

Rich



> John that box is awesome man! Happy Anniversary to all you guys. Mine is in May. So I have a month between that and her birthday. Can be a crunch if I'm making something for both.
> 
> She went over the moon for the light  She appreciated the story and all the work but, in the end, said she was kinda glad the bowl was a bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out it's not a wall sconce but a lighted shelf!
> 
> I seriously appreciate all the feedback and ideas during a frustrating project. Mike especially saved my bacon by being able to see potential in my trashed bowl! And thanks to Dave K for the pigments for the resin and to Dick for sharing his resin processes that will hopefully enable me to make more things like this a whole lot cleaner
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Lazyman

I'm just glad it looks like it is in a living room. When he started talking about a sconce, I was worried it was going to be mood lighting for the bedroom. Nothing like Mickey Mouse to set the mood.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, it's not an issue on the bandsaw I have now. The only time I've ever known it to be an issue is when Aluminum gets embedded in the tires to the point that the blade runs rough. The only time I've known that to be an issue is on some wood bandsaws we use at work exclusively to cut cast aluminum. We replaced those tires with Urethane ones and they're fine now. But those saws were cutting only Aluminum and doing it a lot.

Thanks Rich. The sun shines on a dog's ass some days ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

White leather, zebra-print fabric and children's books… Who say's that ain't the bedroom Nathan?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> If your friend is into woodwork and is bored I would be pleased to chew a few chunks of wood with him.


Thanks, Rob. He's not, and I think it's not so much that he's bored as that he'd like to see his wife.



> Earl and Keebler both, thin walled tubing on a wood bandsaw with any blade is a terrible idea. Use a hacksaw or a tubing cutter.


I'm with Grant on this one. I cut brass rod with a hand-powered hacksaw all the time. It goes fast as long as the saw blade is even reasonably sharp. And tubing is even faster and more likely to grab. Clamp it in a vise and take the hacksaw to it, and you're a lot less likely to have it flung around the shop at high speed.

I think if I get some shop time today, I'll be getting my stuff ready to ship. There's just a few finishing touches to be put on things, like touching up any spots where I got dust or hair into the shellac, and writing the all important swap note, and taking pictures before I box everything up.

So I'm hoping I'll get my S this week, and I can get onto making the frame for our road-trip map and get that out of the way so I can start grinding out bookcases.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> So I'm hoping I'll get my S this week, and I can get onto making the frame for our road-trip map and get that out of the way so I can start on my 48 oz stave mug for the beer swap.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You had a typo there Dave. Fixed it for ya.


----------



## GrantA

So long story short*er* we went to MS Friday to help a friend move distillery equipment back here (he's opening one up). We ended up with our trailer a little overweight and had 2 blowouts. Thankfully my dad is prepared for such an event with an easy wedge deal to lift the tire up and cordless impact gun. Once we found another 14-ply tire and winched the lift a little further to the back (to shift the weight) we were ok the rest of the ride. 
I ended up driving a big box truck the last 90 miles or so after the AL Troopers shut down our friend who had just bought the truck and didn't have a log book so he couldn't prove how long he had been driving. Always an adventure!
Here I am with the newly-acquired log book haha


----------



## Keebler1

Can I get a good shine out of woodturners finish without buffing wheels?


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, are you talking about GF Woodturners finish? If so, it is a urethane finish so Micromesh is probably the best way to get a good final polish. If you are talking about one of the friction finishes, I get a great polish just buffing on the lathe using cotton rags. Old tee shirts work well.


----------



## Keebler1

GF woodturbers finish is what Im talking about. Would you micro mesh that wet or dry? Also I was viewing a forum where they said to sand with 600-1000 grit between coats. Could I use the middle micromesh pad dry for that as well. Without the lathe spinning just go back and forth over the blank lightly? I am having several issues with my CA finish so I need something I can use till I get more work with CA.


----------



## GrantA

I have a hunch Earl might fight someone over which way is right


----------



## bndawgs

Typewriter here


----------



## Lazyman

I do spirals.


----------



## Keebler1

Only correct way to eat corn is to not eat it and throw it at the tree rats


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Lazyman

> GF woodturbers finish is what Im talking about. Would you micro mesh that wet or dry? Also I was viewing a forum where they said to sand with 600-1000 grit between coats. Could I use the middle micromesh pad dry for that as well. Without the lathe spinning just go back and forth over the blank lightly? I am having several issues with my CA finish so I need something I can use till I get more work with CA.
> 
> - Keebler1


I don't think that wet sanding is necessary. I've never tried it. I think that between coats I would just use the high grit paper to save the micromesh for final polishing. You just need to level the surface for another coat and give it some tooth for the next coat to adhere. I've never tried this but you may be able to use a polishing compound just like you do with CA to get a really high shine. I've seen people use car polish on *poly*urethane but the GF says it is a urethane and I am not sure if it performs any differently. I would try that on a practice piece first.

What problems are you having with the CA?


----------



## Keebler1

Moisture spots, also pen ive had in the truck the ca finish started chipping on. Im sure its just my technique and rushing need some quick wins starting to get frustrated with it


----------



## EarlS

> I have a hunch Earl might fight someone over which way is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Amateurs - this is how to do it


----------



## EarlS

Saw this one too


----------



## bndawgs

That reminds me the video of the girl who tries that and catches her hair around the drill


----------



## DavePolaschek

> so I can start on my 48 oz stave mug for the beer swap.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> You had a typo there Dave. Fixed it for ya.
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh sure! Now it won't be a surprise!

Thanks, bud. :-/


----------



## bigblockyeti

> So long story short*er* we went to MS Friday to help a friend move distillery equipment back here (he s opening one up). We ended up with our trailer a little overweight and had 2 blowouts. Thankfully my dad is prepared for such an event with an easy wedge deal to lift the tire up and cordless impact gun. Once we found another 14-ply tire and winched the lift a little further to the back (to shift the weight) we were ok the rest of the ride.
> I ended up driving a big box truck the last 90 miles or so after the AL Troopers shut down our friend who had just bought the truck and didn t have a log book so he couldn t prove how long he had been driving. Always an adventure!
> Here I am with the newly-acquired log book haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


They nicked him for a new truck buy, WTF? Did he have a CDL, was one required?


----------



## Keebler1

Yeti anything gvwr 26k or more requires a log book I do believe unless its personal recreational use and they were using it for business. At least Grant didnt post pictures of the beach this time lol


----------



## HokieKen

It was Alabama Grant. You probably could have showed him your vehicle registration and told him it was your log book and it was current and he would have pretended he could read it and sent you on your way ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have a hunch Earl might fight someone over which way is right


You need to go around once on each end to make a "handle" first, *then* typewriter the rest off.

Still haven't made it out to the shop for the day, but had a couple cases of wine and a week's worth of groceries delivered, and got everything put away, then ate lunch. Might be time for a nap next. Don't want to rush into anything on a Monday…

This retired life is pretty tough sometimes.


----------



## GrantA

No CDL required, GVW on this one is just shy of it on purpose, it's like 25,900. I ran across the scales by my shop when we got back and I was at 25,160 so it was close haha. There were a lot of grey areas here, it was transporting a truck back home after purchase, but we also had stuff in it (though he thankfully didn't open the back or it could've got a lot differently :-/) 
We also were within 150 miles of home which for non-CDL vehicles does not require a log book, but we also were across state lines which does require DOT numbers, which we also didn't have yet. 
Luckily it was all warnings, he has to get some things together and send in proof this week but other that that and not being able to keep driving that day it worked out fine. 
The officer wouldn't even let him drive the pickup with trailer though, luckily I was riding with dad so we turned around so I could bring the box truck home


----------



## Bluenote38

Teaser….


----------



## HokieKen

Screwing a spoon mule Bill? There's a joke in there somewhere but it's Monday and I'm whooped so I'll just leave the premise there for somebody else…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Teaser:










I only had to open it and re-seal it twice. Once to take pictures, and once to put in the note. And this time I measured the box *before* I started building, so my project fit just about perfectly.


----------



## Bluenote38

> No CDL required, GVW on this one is just shy of it on purpose, it s like 25,900. I ran across the scales by my shop when we got back and I was at 25,160 so it was close haha. There were a lot of grey areas here, it was transporting a truck back home after purchase, but we also had stuff in it (though he thankfully didn t open the back or it could ve got a lot differently :-/)
> We also were within 150 miles of home which for non-CDL vehicles does not require a log book, but we also were across state lines which does require DOT numbers, which we also didn t have yet.
> Luckily it was all warnings, he has to get some things together and send in proof this week but other that that and not being able to keep driving that day it worked out fine.
> The officer wouldn't even let him drive the pickup with trailer though, luckily I was riding with dad so we turned around so I could bring the box truck home
> 
> - GrantA


Damn Grant - that gave me a headache. Glad I'm just an Engineer.



> Screwing a spoon mule Bill? There s a joke in there somewhere but it s Monday and I m whooped so I ll just leave the premise there for somebody else…
> 
> - HokieKen


Well I was really talking about the brass escutcheon pins but… I was trying my hand at spoon carving a bit ago and decided that carving in my lap was not the brightest thing I've ever done (Here… hold my [email protected]@) and Mafe posted something like it. Works ok but if I'm going to do more it needs improvement.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had to open it and re-seal it twice. Once to take pictures, and once to put in the note. And this time I measured the box *before* I started building, so my project fit just about perfectly.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Lol… Dave - I started with a box too. The last couple of times I spent several days waiting for the right size Amazon box to show up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, that was kinda painful. The QuikSend had two old folks who had to spend five minutes on each of the "would you like insurance?" upsells available with priority mail in the front of each of the lines. "Well, how much would that cost?" "$23" "Oh heavens no, I don't want to spend that much."

Actually saw two people give up on the line to come back another day, but I stuck it out and have my S now. One of you lucky guys will be getting a box in the mail before the end of the week.

*Reminder*, let me know when you ship, and I'll put an S after your name. R for received when you get your goodies. And no pictures of actual projects until everyone has their R.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I might need to get a box from USPS and mail it ups.


----------



## robscastle

Dave maybe I could get these guys to help me and entertain your friend?

or Hey maybe the Next swap?

I wonder if it comes with a decent amount of CA glue?










Sorry its early as well!!


----------



## HokieKen

Awww hail yeah! IT'S MATER DAY!!


----------



## mikeacg

You suck Kenny! We still had frost a week or two back…


----------



## Lazyman

> Teaser:
> 
> only had to open it and re-seal it twice. Once to take pictures, and once to put in the note. And this time I measured the box *before* I started building, so my project fit just about perfectly.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


In the last swap, I discovered that it is cheaper to just use regular priority mail than the flat rate boxes, even with a bigger box as long as it isn't too heavy. I will certainly check regular priority mail pricing before just picking flat rate from now on.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> In the last swap, I discovered that it is cheaper than the flat rate boxes, even with a bigger box as long as it isn't too heavy.


Yeah, that's why I throw in some lead, or extra scraps, or an anvil or something as a bonus. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Mike, I've been salivating and asking everyone I know if they have any yet for at least two weeks now. My mom called me after work and said there was one seller on the market with them this morning and they only had 4. She bought all 4 so I swung by her house and she gave me one. You can bet I'll be stalking the market now!


----------



## GrantA

Was that your lunch Kenny? Did you put it on a sammich with some Duke's Mayonnaise? Mmmm


----------



## RichBolduc

So back in March I ordered a $600 miter saw for $55 off a site I knew was a scam site…. They took PayPal, so I knew my money was safe. After the company claiming the shipment was delayed due to covid, trying to ouch me past the date to file a claim, PayPal refunded my money
Well the item arrived today. This is my free $600 Bosch miter saw.










And I have no clue why when I post images from my phone it rotates them

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Dammit Rich you know why, you've been around long enough…
If you crop a tiny bit off it'll be fine. Or if you hold the phone in landscape orientation to take the picture

And those look goofy as ********************


----------



## HokieKen

Bahahahaha! Nice shades Elton Rich!

Grant - 1/2 of that was dinner and it was eat with a pepper shaker. The other 1/2 will go with some eggs over medium and some toast in the morning


----------



## duckmilk

Hilarious Rich, glad they were free ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

You have a great mother Kenny! Take good care of her!!!


----------



## HokieKen

She is pretty alright Mike ;-) I'll definitely take care of her. IF she ever quits taking care of me!


----------



## Lazyman

Man, I never stand in line at the post office. I always just do it all online and print a label at home so I can just drop it off in a mailbox. I think that they will pick it up for free but I've never tried that.


----------



## Lazyman

Did someone say something about tomatoes? 

















We've easily eaten as many as we still have. Bumper crop this year. Lots of BLTs.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Man, I never stand in line at the post office. I always just do it all online and print a label at home so I can just drop it off in a mailbox. I think that they will pick it up for free but I ve never tried that.


Yeah, I still stick stamps on envelopes or stand in line for postage like some kind of caveman. Plus, in normal times, standing in the line at the QuikSend means getting to chat with neighbors. I think I'm doing just fine settling into retired life. Spent an hour this evening watching a robin chasing worms in our front yard and talking with my sweetie. Mondays and Fridays are watering days, so we see lots of critters on those days.


----------



## Lazyman

I think the lady that works the counter at the closest PO was the the soup NAZI from Seinfeld in a previous life. She is just unpleasant so I avoid her like the plague.


----------



## Lazyman

Speaking of birds, Dave…how are the hummingbirds doing? Is your feeder attracting many of them?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Speaking of birds, Dave…how are the hummingbirds doing? Is your feeder attracting many of them?


We've got one hummingbird who thinks he owns it, except when the house finch is perched on it, and a couple others who visit periodically, but I think we put it too close to the window for them to be really comfortable with it. We're going to put up a couple more next year, though. Reminds me: I need to buy a few more posts next time we're in town.


----------



## mikeacg

> Did someone say something about tomatoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've easily eaten as many as we still have. Bumper crop this year. Lots of BLTs.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan,

I'm thinking I may go the greenhouse route if I stay up here! About the only way I'll ever get a decent growing season… I have great southern exposure up at the store!

Mike


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Did someone say something about tomatoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've easily eaten as many as we still have. Bumper crop this year. Lots of
> 
> - Lazyman


Nothing even close to being ready. I am waiting on my neighbors to get ripe. He always plant more than he needs. That saves me from planting a garden.


----------



## HokieKen

Me too WM1. I grew my own for a couple of years but I know so many people that grow them and my mom enjoys trips to the farmer's market so she keeps me supplied when nobody is offering me their extras.

Nathan, you are way ahead of us. Everyone around here has them on the vine but for the most part, they're still very green. Even the one I have could have used another day or two on the vine. I guess it's due to the unusually long and cool spring we had this year.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ive been getting cucumbers, couple a day, for a few weeks now, the first tomatoes this week. I tried strawberries this year, just two plants as an experiment, I think I got about 5 berries before the heat came and put a stop to those.


----------



## recycle1943

I'm not too good at gardening so I plant 2 tomato plants and eventually I get all the tomatos we can handle


















but flowers are a different story


----------



## HokieKen

That's lovely Dick. My wife would love for our house to look like that. But neither of us are especially inclined to make it happen. With all the shade and the front of our house facing NW, I'm doing good to keep the grass green out there!

I love your glider too. Did you make it?


----------



## EarlS

Kenny and the rest of you tomato lovers can have them. Me?? I'm waiting for sweet corn. Should be a couple more weeks until the dilapidated pick ups start showing up at the local gas stations or park along side the road with a pallet sign that reads "SWEET CORN", usually about $3/dozen.


----------



## HokieKen

I do like sweet corn Earl. Can't lie about that ;-) But not like I like 'maters. I look forward to 'mater season the way some people look forward to vacation or Christmas.


----------



## Lazyman

We've got so many `maters right now I may have to try making some V4. We didn't have quite as cool a spring down here as some of you but it was cooler than usual which may actually help to extend the season a little.

Best sweet corn I've ever had was up in Pennsylvania from a local farmer's honor fruit and vegetable stand. "Just leave the money in the jar." Every morning he put out some freshly picked corn so we would drive over every other day because we couldn't get enough of it.


----------



## GrantA

Do they usually spell sweet corn right Earl? Around here you see the spray painted plywood signs with "p-nut" which means boiled peanuts, "maters" which are Kenny's target, and all sorts of spellings of squash and okra
In between corn fields in MS on our trip I saw a vinyl banner on a little store that had "COLD BURRRR" spray painted on it! Bahahaha


----------



## recycle1943

Whole wheat bread, mayonese, tomato and balogna - the only thing better is a rib eye steak on the grill


----------



## RichBolduc

Guess I can finish one of my pieces now.










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

What the hell is that Rich?



> Whole wheat bread, mayonese, tomato and balogna - the only thing better is a rib eye steak on the grill
> 
> - recycle1943


I'll skip the bologna Dick but mater and mayo makes a good sammich  My absolute favorite though (and I skipped breakfast this morning so I could save my mater for dinner and have one this evening) is peanut butter and tomato on a fresh biscuit. My mouth just started watering….


----------



## RichBolduc

A tool i'm borrowing from work 

Rich



> What the hell is that Rich?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

So, again I'll say…

What the hell is that Rich?


----------



## RichBolduc

Outboard turning rig.

Rich



> So, again I ll say…
> 
> What the hell is that Rich?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## EarlS

> Do they usually spell sweet corn right Earl? Around here you see the spray painted plywood signs with "p-nut" which means boiled peanuts, "maters" which are Kenny s target, and all sorts of spellings of squash and okra
> In between corn fields in MS on our trip I saw a vinyl banner on a little store that had "COLD BURRRR" spray painted on it! Bahahaha
> 
> - GrantA


Usually it's just "CORN". Our **************************************** are semi literate here in Ioway, although I did see a "Sweat Corn" sign once. I just kept driving.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. Slick Rich 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Ahhh. Slick Rich
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Looked good until the peanut butter was added. I have never liked it, drives my wife and kids nuts.


----------



## duckmilk

My dad used to eat tomato slices with mayo, I do also. My wife thinks it's gross.


----------



## duckmilk

I just checked the TX HHS website to find out what the virus situation was. The county I live in has had 43 total cases, with 1 death and 14 active cases.


----------



## doubleG469

So, I really really want the Kelton McNaughton Center Saver system...

But man I am finding I am way too cheap for this thing. On the other hand I could probably pay for it by selling a set of the Pecan bowls I would get from one blank…

Decisions decisions (or rather rationalizations, rationalizations)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Ahhh. Slick Rich
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I dont know about this combo, Kenny. Looking oh so off. Sounds like some depression-era midwest farmer craze, like salt on watermelon or eating sweet onions like apples. But because I trust you, and because I know tomato and peanut soup is rather tasty, I am going to try it. Be getting back to you soon.


----------



## duckmilk

Get it Gary!! On the other hand, what is the learning curve to make it work as designed? Too bad they don't have an instructional video.
Oh, there is a cancer and reproductive harm warning.


----------



## GrantA

Whoa there Brian, salt on watermelon is the best way to eat it. Also cantaloupe 
Onions are terrible unless they're caramelized and on a burger
Kenny has me really worried about this whole PB&mater biscuit. I love all those things separately, just can't wrap my brain around having them together. Maybe with honey? Hmm


----------



## RichBolduc

Sounds like me deciding on getting a sphere jig

Rich



> So, I really really want the Kelton McNaughton Center Saver system...
> 
> But man I am finding I am way too cheap for this thing. On the other hand I could probably pay for it by selling a set of the Pecan bowls I would get from one blank…
> 
> Decisions decisions (or rather rationalizations, rationalizations)
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## HokieKen

NO GRANT! No honey! Just try it. If you don't like it, I'll send you $2 to get another biscuit. And it's gotta be chunky PB. And none of that organic gluten free crap either.

Brian, try it. I bet you'll like it. Like Grant said though, salty is the only way I eat watermelon.

I agree that it hold for cantaloupe as well. Damn, that's too much agreein' with Grant for one day…

Interestingly, pb& mater biscuits was a special treat on the farmhouse when my grandma was a girl in the 30's. By the time I was old enough to enjoy it, it had evolved from something like birthday cake to something that marked the first round of tomatoes for the season. She had a brother that lived about 180 miles east of here. Whenever maters would come in, his or hers, he would make the drive early on Saturday morning and stop and get a bunch of biscuits at Hardees. And my grandma's biscuits could kick the crap out of Hardees biscuits but I think it was just that her brother insisted that she shouldn't have to make the biscuits like she always did on the farm when they were kids.

Then we'd all gather on my grandparents' porch and have pb & mater biscuits and coffee. I was too young when I lived at home (which was next door to my grandparents) to really appreciate what those "mater day" breakfasts were. And by the time I did as an adult, there were far too few of them left. I would give just about anything to have one more of those meals. I guess my pb&mater biscuits and some incredibly happy memories will have to suffice though.


----------



## recycle1943

> I love your glider too. Did you make it?
> 
> - HokieKen


No I didn't - I've had several wood gliders and they are such a nightmare trying to keep them nice. I caved one day and bought one from the Amish down by Sugarcreek. It's that stuff they make decks out of, the next day I got a pair of end tables to match. The neighbor girl helped me unload the glider so I gave her the wooden one.


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, I will absolutely spoon some mayo on a mater and slurp it down the gullet!

Gary, too rich for my blood but really friggin cool too. If I were of a mind to sell bowls, that's an awesome solution to maximize yield from stock.


----------



## GrantA

I wonder if Brian is thinking WTH is cantaloupe lol 
Crunchy pb *IS* pb. I keep a big jar of that, usually Peter Pan for Bo and me. The girls like creamy so they get whatever is on sale ha!


----------



## HokieKen

I don't understand creamy peanut butter. That's just butter.


----------



## duckmilk

I've never given Merle Haggard (our dog) peanut butter, but *boy* does he love peanuts! We sit on the couch and share while watching tv at night.


----------



## GrantA

Dang Duck you should get that boy a Kong and smear some PB in it! I usually have two on hand and keep one in the freezer, keeps em busy for a bit. I alternate PB & cream cheese usually 
As for the Kongs if he destroys stuff you want the black ones, lookup the size chart too. If he isn't a real strong chewer the regular red ones are softer


----------



## Keebler1

Gary there is a youtube video on that center saver system. If I think about it and find it Ill post it. Looks cool


----------



## duckmilk

Haha Grant, I had to google Kong. He destroys jolly balls and beef bones. Sometimes he brings up still attached leg bones from somewhere someone has dumped a dead feral hog, one time part of a hog head ) He attacked a possum the other morning and shook it till it played possum.


----------



## HokieKen

Slather some peanut butter on a possum Duck. Merle will go to town on that nasty lil critter. He won't let go for nothing, even if Mama Tries!


----------



## GrantA

He needs the black one, Kong Extreme. Bo has those in L and XL and hasn't torn one up yet.

These West Paw toys are also amazing for holding dry treats and it's a softer material but has not torn up and it gets used a lot!

Both of these are US made as well

What the heck does he do to a jolly ball besides gnaw off the handle??


----------



## duckmilk

He's half Jack Russel and half heeler, I can't find a better picture of him on the computer, but here's one from earlier this year, bottom right corner.










I gave him an old Tshirt to chew on in the house.


----------



## GrantA

Cool dogs, cool tree but where's the grass?!?


----------



## duckmilk

> What the heck does he do to a jolly ball besides gnaw off the handle??
> 
> - GrantA


His new one still has the handle intact, he bit some holes in the side of it so it collects water when he takes it into the pond.


----------



## HokieKen

Dammit Brian. I couldn't quit thinking about it…


----------



## duckmilk

That tree is a Texas Madrone which grows in the foothills of the Guadalupe mountains in NM and TX. You're gonna get a piece of one, same thing I gave to Nathan he made that bowl of.


----------



## GrantA

That's a pretty wild mix, I had a black lab & heeler mix growing up

Ahh so that's what madrone looks like in tree form!


----------



## duckmilk

The bark is really cool, varying colors and smooth as a baby butt. And, what do you mean "where's the grass"? It's right there in the picture.


----------



## GrantA

Nah this is grass, I grabbed this still from a video of Bo about to eat the toy laying in the grass :-/


----------



## DavePolaschek

Almost July already. Someone mentioned to me yesterday that he'd ordered something online from China and it wouldn't be here until Labor Day. Then I thought for a minute and said, "that's only two months off."

Only two weeks and a couple days until time to ship.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Dammit Brian. I couldn't quit thinking about it…
> 
> - HokieKen


Pure evil! Nearly as revolting as salty chocolate or salty licorice(a swedish delicacy). No where in the world do watermelon and salt coincide in an ecosystem, except on a midwest farmer´s dining table. My dad is from Virginia, and while not midwestern, still a farmer boy, and he loves salty watermelon. Dont get me wrong, I have nothing against the midwest or farmers or salt:}}

I would post a photo of our "elephant" grass, but cant, because the burros ate it all. Lately they have been eating the bark off the baby olive trees, which is going to kill them.

Dave, you are a good leader of swaps!


----------



## Lazyman

> Ahhh. Slick Rich
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


We call that a Sharon sandwich. My FIL named it after my wife when she was a kid. Vine ripe tomatoes and PB on toast. I refused to try it for over 30 years but when I finally did I had to admit that it was pretty tasty, which was hard because I had be ridiculing her for it all that time.


----------



## HokieKen

Right Nathan? It doesn't sound good but it is  You and Sharon slap some on a warm biscuit. I like it on toast too but much prefer biscuits.


----------



## Lazyman

I've always thought that people that put salt on watermelon just must not like watermelon or just could not get good water melon.



> Sounds like me deciding on getting a sphere jig
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I decided that it wasn't that hard to make them by hand. If you need to make them perfectly round or need to crank out a bunch of them, the jig would be nice but I kind of enjoy turning them by by hand.





> I ve never given Merle Haggard (our dog) peanut butter, but *boy* does he love peanuts! We sit on the couch and share while watching tv at night.
> 
> - duckmilk


When we wanted to torture the dog, we use to get a big glob of PB on the finger and smear it to the roof of his mouth. It would take him 10 minutes to get if off. It was hilarious to watch and he didn't mind being tortured-he always came back for more.


----------



## EarlS

Ah you left out another delicacy - Salt and butter on corn. OK, more like corn swimming in salty butter. Salt on watermelon brings out the sweetness. Did I mention that I hate raw tomatoes? Yep.

Brian - You don't get much more Midwestern than living in Iowa. It's corn and bean fields stretching from the Missouri to the Mississippi river, with plenty of hog farms for ambiance. I always chuckle when we go the Farmer's market and see vendors trying to sell commercial produce.


----------



## HokieKen

Salt doesn't make bad watermelon good Nathan. But it does make good watermelon better! My wife always buys seedless watermelons because the kids don't like the seeds. But the damn things just ain't as good as the naturally occurring variety.

Nathan's okay. Even though he eschews the obvious superiority of salted watermelon, that can be overlooked because he admits the virtues of PB with a sweet, glorious, divine tomato right off the vine.

Earl, while I wholeheartedly agree that corn without butter and salt (and a little pepper please) is the only way to go and I'm glad you understand that watermelon requires salt, I can't really fully trust anyone who doesn't like fresh tomatoes. Which is why I haven't slept with both eyes open in 12+ years. My wife doesn't like them either.

Brian, your dad sounds like a smart fella. You must have gotten faulty taste buds from your mom's side. My condolences ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, you are a good leader of swaps!


Thanks, Brian. The toughest time is like now when I've shipped and we're waiting for everyone else to wrap things up. I'm busy working on a frame for our road-trip map (planed the ash smooth yesterday, and cut the rabbets in the back of it). Today I'll cut a profile into the front (likely just round the outside corner and cut a couple beads), and be ready to start mitering the pieces together tomorrow or Friday.

Earl, I've seen sweat corn stands too. Didn't want to stop. Also got smacked and told I was being a wise-ass when I made some comment about getting on the high-oh-way to go to I-oh-way.


----------



## GrantA

Fresh raw tomatoes are amazing, anyone who doesn't think so just hasn't had a good one ;-p I remember being a kid and seeing my grandpa slice one up and cover it with pepper, maybe a little salt, on its own or as a side dish it didn't matter. It didn't take long before I was doing the same thing

Now I'll be first in line for a fresh biscuit, and I make buttermilk biscuits from scratch but I feel like this PB & mater concoction would be best served on a toasted English muffin. It would add a little crunch (besides the obligatory peanuts). I'll have to test that theory


----------



## HokieKen

The only thing that's better served on an English muffin is the jackass who invented English muffins. I can't believe a fellow southerner said that. Your privileges are revoked. Please turn in your card.


----------



## bndawgs

Don't forget to split the English muffin with a fork to preserve the nooks and crannys


----------



## GrantA

bahaha I knew the risks when I said it. Nothing wrong with a toasted Thomas' muffin! I had one this morning with smoked ham, egg and cheese yum!


----------



## bndawgs

English muffin pizzas are also excellent


----------



## HokieKen

Part of the glory of PB&mater on a biscuit is that they all kinda melt together Grant. Eating an English muffin is like a dog eating rawhide. That thing ain't gonna meld into the peanut butter and mater.

Coincidentally, I just finished my last slice of my mater. Peppered and with a boiled egg. I will miss that tomato very much :-(


----------



## GrantA

> English muffin pizzas are also excellent
> 
> - Steve


----------



## GrantA

I don't know what the hell kinda English muffins you've tried Kenny but they're nothing like a rawhide, you must have gotten some out-of-date store brand knockoffs. Thomas' is like Festool and you had HF


----------



## bndawgs

> English muffin pizzas are also excellent
> 
> - Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Your never done it? You have to lightly toast it first, then add the sauce, cheese and toppings. Then toaster oven for 10 mins


----------



## GrantA

Steve it does sound good but I'd want to eat 20 of them.


----------



## bndawgs

Forgot to post this the other day. Another free woodsmith plan


----------



## EarlS

I think we have some English muffins in the freezer and left over sauce, toppings, and cheese from making pizza last weekend. I know what I'm going to try for lunch.


----------



## GrantA

are you gonna put corn on your pizza-muffin Earl?


----------



## bndawgs

Just remember to lightly toast them first or they'll get a little soggy from the sauce


----------



## GrantA

Thanks Steve I just got some patio furniture plans


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, thanks Steve! I have been pondering ideas for a small jewelry box for my granddaughter's birthday in October. This looked like a fun build


----------



## bndawgs

Oooh, I've had that type of jewelry chest in mind for awhile. I like the idea of a secret door in the back like the wood whisperer version has.


----------



## Lazyman

> Salt doesn t make bad watermelon good Nathan. But it does make good watermelon *salty*! My wife always buys seedless watermelons because the kids don t like the seeds. But the damn things just ain t as good as the naturally occurring variety.
> 
> - HokieKen


I fixed that for you.


----------



## HokieKen

That's what I said to begin with Nathan.


----------



## Keebler1

I just got the ultimate router table plans. May make that in the next 3 or 4 years. Or it may just stay on my wish list


----------



## DavePolaschek

> are you gonna put corn on your pizza-muffin Earl?


We had meatloaf on Sunday. Had leftover corn and Spanish rice and black beans from last Thursday's tacos, so they all got tossed into the meatloaf. My sweetie was super-dubious, but I just finished the last slice yesterday and already this morning she's asking when I'm making meatloaf again.

As for pizzas, we use tortillas with pasta sauce, pepperoni and cheese on the BBQ. They're done in a cuppa-tree minutes and deeeeelish. And note how I brought the topic back to BBQ. ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I've never ordered one of the WS plans. I have the back issue library for both Shop Notes and WS magazines which tend to have most of the plans they sell. Does anyone know if the plans they sell have more info than the magazine?


----------



## Lazyman

My preferred method of making pizza is a no-knead dough cooked on a pizza stone with the grill heated so hot that it distorts space-time.


----------



## GrantA

Nathan knows what's up for pizza


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> English muffin pizzas are also excellent
> 
> - Steve


OMG, Steve, english muffin pizzas, those were like, like, my favorite thing to eat. Havent had any for 21 years, so sad. Cant get english muffins here. I recall, anyone I ever made them for was like, wow, these are great.

And yes, there is only one way to eat corn on the cob, when its swimming in butter and salt and pepper. Remember guys, I am from New Jersey, so Jersey corn and Jersey tomatoes are like the most awesomest ever.


----------



## GrantA

I didn't even know you could grow corn in NJ- maters can grow in a pot pretty much anywhere though I suppose


----------



## bndawgs

Picked up a few boards from anchor hardwoods @MIKEacg


----------



## bndawgs

Wife isn't going to be happy. But I'll tell her I found them in the dumpster.


----------



## EarlS

> Wife isn t going to be happy. But I ll tell her I found them in the dumpster.
> 
> - Steve


You must look in the same dumpster I check from time to time.


----------



## Bluenote38

Another teaser… At least for the weekend. And a throwback from the beer swap…


----------



## HokieKen

Nice glass Bill!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Woohoo! Just added an S after Gary's name. Someone should have new stuff by this weekend!


----------



## duckmilk

Really nice glass Bill. I just went through the beer swap projects but didn't find one with that glass pictured. Where did it come from?


----------



## GrantA

OOPS I never posted that project, it's up now lol 
Glad it's still treating you well!


----------



## duckmilk

Did you make it Grant? Nevermind


----------



## GrantA

Well I didn't make the *glass* but I made the coozie ;-p 
I edited my post above right when you posted, you were right I did not post that project, I just fixed that problem!


----------



## duckmilk

I responded ;-p


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFL..

Grant did it!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I thought everyone got married around Labor Day (28 years for us) or around Christmas or one of the other major holidays with the compulsory holiday time off.
> 
> I had to put away all of the wonderful chunks of exotic wood from West Penn for the beer swap so I can stay focused on getting the endless closet project finished. I managed to accomplish the feat of cutting a board too short. Fortunately, by cutting it a couple more times it turned into other shelf pieces. I m down to the last sheet of plywood so the end is near, one way or another.
> 
> I need to cut the metal clothes rods. I think I have a bandsaw blade for cutting metal. It has a lot more teeth that are much finer than the blades for cutting wood. Any other ways of telling if it is metal cutting blade? Will I need lubricating oil? When it comes to metal, I know next to nothing. That s what all the metal guys on here are for, right??
> 
> - EarlS


Earl

Depending on how thick the rods are as in are they hollow or not you can easily use a 14tpi bandsaw blade just as long as it is not more then .028 and will not dull the blade. I do put them in a V block to keep them from rolling around tho.



> Speaking of using a bandsaw to cut metal. At some point will need to cut brass tube for pens. I have the woodturners blade on my bandsaw. Will that work to cut the tubes?
> 
> - Keebler1


Keebler

Turning with the vets I have used a bandsaw all the time and cut them to length after the wood is on it which make it easier to cut and keeps the thin wall from collapsing if the wood is on it to. Like I told Earl easy peasy and no harm and for pen tubes I have used 6tpi since they are brass and with the wood on it you will never know the difference.

I have cut a pen brass all by itself and it gets all tore up.


----------



## mikeacg

> Picked up a few boards from anchor hardwoods @MIKEacg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


I sure miss that place Steve!

Clock face?


----------



## EarlS

That's some wild looking wood Mike. Looks like it is spalted? What species?

Arlin - thanks for the suggestions. I hadn't considered the V to hold the tube. If the first one goes well, I will cut the other 6 rods as well. I don't relish the thought of cutting all of them with a hacksaw.


----------



## mikeacg

Earl - that is some pine that I spalted by accident. I milled it and stacked it in my yard, covered with a tarp that apparently had holes in it. Everytime it rained, it would get wet and then the hot Carolina sun would cook it. When I pulled the tarp off to check on it, I was pleasantly surprised!









I've still got at least one more piece of it left here at the house. I need to get all my wood out of Mama's garage one of these days so I can see what else I have over there. That roof leaks so I've probably got some more 'accidents' waiting to be discovered!


----------



## Keebler1

Need to do that with the wood I make my projects out of so ihey look more expensive than they actually are


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well! Based on tracking numbers I've seen, and this morning's check with the postal orifice, someone's getting a surprise in the mail today. Do y'all have your tents set up next to the mailbox yet?

Mike, that pine came out awfully pretty. Nice work with your spalting experiment!


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah I'm not sure you could do better with that spalting if you tried.

I'm going to use some of that black palm I got for some knife scales. It looks really cool.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Black palm is very high on my list of woods I want that I cant afford, presently. But I may sell a box or two this 4th weekend.


----------



## bndawgs

Marblewood on the right.

I haven't dared calculate what I paid per bd ft. Lol


----------



## RichBolduc

I've worked with a lot of black palm… I highly recommend stabilizing it first. It's grass remember.

Rich



> Yeah I m not sure you could do better with that spalting if you tried.
> 
> I m going to use some of that black palm I got for some knife scales. It looks really cool.
> 
> - Steve


----------



## HokieKen

Black palm is a butthole in any form! I hate working it and I hate turning it. It is very unique and looks awesome in some applications though. Rich- maybe I need to have some stabilized, never thought of that!

Arlin makes great points about cutting metal tube. I must have missed your original question Keebler but if you try to cut pen tubes with the woodturner's blade (3/8" coarse pitch and wide set) you're gonna ruin the tubes. It'll probably crush them. At best it'll be a horrible cut.


----------



## GrantA

Earl unless you're cutting 1/2" or bigger solid bar a hacksaw is the way to go. Not a dollar store saw it makes a difference using a high tension frame and a good blade - I like Lenox or Nicholson. They're not expensive and will zip right through without snatching/gnawing/throwing anything. 
I have and like this saw
I promise you a reciprocating saw is the last thing I'd use too, I saw someone mentioned that. My teeth rattle thinking back on some of the things I've cut that way before I got a portaband. And like Arlin mentioned I use my bench vise with soft jaws that have a v- notch in the middle to secure the material


----------



## HokieKen

With a fine toothed blade and a VS saw, a recip is great for cutting metal Grant. The key is to butt the guide plate of the saw against the work and keep it there through the cut. Like bucking logs with a chainsaw. It's not as clean of a cut as a Hacksaw but it's a helluvalot faster


----------



## GrantA

Yeah and I remember now he's talking closet rods so they don't flex a lot I was thinking small diameter stuff. Recip would be ok just keep it slow and tight. And I'd put masking tape on the guide plate so it doesn't scratch the rod to hell


----------



## bndawgs

Earl should just use wooden dowels. He'd be done by now with cutting them.


----------



## HokieKen

If it's something I'm worried about scratching, I agree 100% with you - Hacksaw is the way to go. I use recips for iron pipe or square tube for weldments. Closet rods or pen tubes, definitely hacksaw or bandsaw.


----------



## GrantA

There you go agreeing with me again, I'm on a roll lately!


----------



## bndawgs

If Earl was a true Iowan, he'd use cornstalks for the rods


----------



## mikeacg

...and OSC for the shelves (oriented strand corn).


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I ve worked with a lot of black palm… I highly recommend stabilizing it first. It s grass remember.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Yeah I m not sure you could do better with that spalting if you tried.
> 
> I m going to use some of that black palm I got for some knife scales. It looks really cool.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> - RichBolduc


Whats the best way to stabilize it, Rich? Or anyone?


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, I was wondering if I could stabilize it without a pressure pot and all that?

The lady at the stores said she used some in an edge grain cutting board, so I doubt she stabilized it.


----------



## RichBolduc

Best way to stabilize is cactus juice and a vacuum chamber. You could soak it in cactus juice, but I don't think you'd get sufficient penetration.

Rich


----------



## mikeacg

Steve,

Rich does some really informative videos on Facebook about stabilizing. Worth a look - though I would probably just have him do it for me! I have way too many irons in the fire myself!

Did you sell all the Clemson pours Rich or can I commission a pen for a good friend and former neighbor of mine? I just got a birthday card from Miss Mary (no dementia there! She still remembers my birthday after all these years. She and her late husband Bill (wearing a shirt I made for him) were the best neighbors you could ask for…. and Clemson fans to boot!)









Bill's late brother Lawrence was a lawyer (and author) who worked at Clemson for a while and they named a pig barn after him! Apparently that is quite an honor…

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

That reminds me that I should order some more cactus juice one of these days. Gotta stabilize some corn cobs for Earl, if I remember right. And I'm thinking that chamisa might be usable if stabilized.

Black palm is kinda pretty, but everything I've heard about working it suggest to me it's a pain in the butt.


----------



## RichBolduc

Still got 3 of them left actually. As for stabilizing, I have 4 chambers.

I know Grants sending me stuff next week and I have a co worker that wants me to do some gourd stems to make handles with. Depending on your piece, I could probably fit it in that batch. I also have about 7-8 gallons of dyed resin. I have about 35-40 buckeye burl pen blanks I'm going to start. And some redwood lace burl pen blanks coming in

Stabilizing cost will vary by piece and is based on the amount of juice the piece sucks up.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Its hard as hell and dulls tools. It's also a great really so it tears out like crazy. Hence stabilizing it helps a ton.

Rich



> That reminds me that I should order some more cactus juice one of these days. Gotta stabilize some corn cobs for Earl, if I remember right. And I'm thinking that chamisa might be usable if stabilized.
> 
> Black palm is kinda pretty, but everything I've heard about working it suggest to me it's a pain in the butt.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Cactus juice, vaccum chamber??? Ok, nevermind. Not worth the fuss, IMO.


----------



## RichBolduc

Basically cactus juice is a brand of heat curing resin. You put the item you're stabilizing in a vacuum chamber and pull vacuum. This replaces all air and voids in the item with the resin. You then bake it to cure it. It's great for black palm, burls, punky woods. Often used in knife scales or pen blanks.

Rich



> Cactus juice, vaccum chamber??? Ok, nevermind. Not worth the fuss, IMO.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## mikeacg

Rich,

I'll take all 3 as pens! Send me a bill and I cut a check before you do any work! I'm also working on a Thank You for the Hops Beer openers that I hope you'lll like. (You can send it to Piddles if you want and I'll make you another!) It is a bit sick (think "Seven" - I hope Mike has a sense of humor!)... just warning you! Ha ha ha!

Mike


----------



## RichBolduc

No prob Mike. I'll get the invoice out tonight. Had a custom 10 block pour today I need to get out tomorrow so I'll send it then. All throw in one of the Old Glory blanks I'm pouring tonight too for the 4th of July bonus with it.

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

Off-the-wall question for you guys.
A concrete guy recently told me that pressure treated decking is nearly as expensive as a concrete slab. Is that true?
And, is PT needed for a deck that is underneath a lean-to roof and a few inches off the ground?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Basically cactus juice is a brand of heat curing resin. You put the item you're stabilizing in a vacuum chamber and pull vacuum. This replaces all air and voids in the item with the resin. You then bake it to cure it. It's great for black palm, burls, punky woods. Often used in knife scales or pen blanks.


It also helps a lot with woods like red oak or softwoods where there is a huge difference in hardness between early and late wood. When stabilized, the wood is much more consistent in density, and a lot easier to carve. A friend reclaimed a bunch of cedar decking from his parents' house and after stabilizing it carves almost as nicely as basswood, but with cedar coloration. He really digs it.


----------



## duckmilk

Had a quick storm blow through here today, apparently with some high wind.
The horses loafing shed that was once here:










Flew over a fence to there:










And landed against another fence.










It is upside down at the moment. When it hit it broke almost all the welds in the steel pipe. I have had it staked to the ground for several years. Guess I'll plant some pipe in concrete to anchor it better, after I put it back together again upside down so it has feet to land on when turned back over.

Thing I'm curious about is whether the horses were standing under it when it blew.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dang, Duck. Someone huffed and puffed and blew your shed down.


----------



## HokieKen

Nothing like a good hug and puff!


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, surprised me, BTW, I lied, it broke 99% of the welds. My wife was trying to help and a cross member came down and cut her finger fairly bad. Thank god she was wearing gloves.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nothing like a good hug and puff!


Almost as good as a nice autocorrupt.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Yeah, I was wondering if I could *stabilize it without a pressure pot *and all that?
> 
> The lady at the stores said she used some in an edge grain cutting board, so I doubt she stabilized it.
> 
> - Steve


Yep sure can. Like we did in the sheetmetal shop we would take some thick plastic and some clay with a metal tube of 1/4" and put everything on one side with the fiberglass fix. Then seal all the edges with the clay with the tube running under the clay and turn off the vacuum pump. It seals down tight and if not find the leak and pinch the plastic around the clay until it sucks down and you are in business.
If you had a big enough piece of plastic and enough clay you can do a whole log. In the Air Force we did a lot of fiberglass work and that is how ii is done. Instead of epoxy or polyester use Cactus Juice.

I have a small 1qt pressure pot but thinking about what we did in the AF I will do it that way and safe the money but use molding clay most of it will not harden like clay does unless it is stored with water in the container.


----------



## RichBolduc

You need to be careful what kind of plastics with cactus juice. It will check acrylic and make it crack and explode under vacuum. I've had this happen to me during the last mallet swap. 1" thick acrylic actually.

Depending on the pieces, I can stabilize it for people. Cost will depend on how much juice is absorbed. Cactus juice is $70/gallon.

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Those in dallas area willing to travel to Celina theres a new brewery out there.


----------



## EarlS

> Earl should just use wooden dowels. He d be done by now with cutting them.
> 
> - Steve


You missed one key point. I didn't have any say in the selection. I was told metal, so metal is is. We were at Homers, looking at the various closet systems for ideas and she saw the brushed nickel rods with the matching brackets. I made a pitch for wooden rods, but I knew I was doomed.

I've used black palm as an accent wood. As all have said, it is a PITA to work with. Lots of splintering.

There's a good chance I will be sitting out the beer swap due to carpal tunnel surgery. It's a bad news/good news situation. Both hands require surgery. It looks like mid August or early September for the right hand, then 6 weeks later, the left one. That means no woodworking for 12 weeks or so. It also means no mowing.

Meanwhile, I just picked up 200 BF of soft maple for the desk/shelf and potting table for my daughter. Hoping to get it all planed this weekend, after I install a new ceiling fan and cut those dastardly rods. Might sneak some beer swap work in around the edges.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> There s a good chance I will be sitting out the beer swap due to carpal tunnel surgery.
> ...
> 
> - EarlS


Nope.

Also, how old are you man? It seems like you have surgery at least twice a year. You should be like the Bionic Man by now or something!


----------



## mikeacg

> - GrantA


Wherever did you find that old video? I don't jump out of cakes anymore!

67 years of graceful living with the body of a god…


----------



## GrantA

Haha Happy Birthday Mike! I hope your day is as awesome as this guy's apparently was!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

https://tenor.com/view/birthday-yay-happy-birthday-lady-sexy-gif-15793960 MIKE :<))


----------



## mikeacg

Tony,

If I get something like that for my birthday, I hope she comes with instructions!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got our first R, gents. Grant's camping out at the mailbox didn't scare away the um… postal carrier.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And an S for Arlin! Multiple packages in-flight this weekend.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I got mine shipped today.


----------



## mikeacg

I'll probably be the last shipper! I can't ever just ship something without constantly second guessing myself… Was it good enough? Do I have time to do something else? It never ends…


----------



## doubleG469

Someone should check their front porch.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I can't ever just ship something without constantly second guessing myself…


I like shipping early for just that reason. Can't second-guess myself as much once it's gone.


----------



## Keebler1

Im still trying to decide what to do for my extra. Think ill get some epoxy on it tomorrow if I go the route i think I am.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I am absolutely, without a doubt, shipping on monday.


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

One swap I misread the dates and shipped like a month early… I was going crazy by the time it ended!


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am shipping Monday and my swap partner should have it by. Wednesday. We are in the same ups zone.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No worries, gents. The dates are what they are. I always try to have something ready early so I have time for a recovery if things go horribly awry, so far, I've only needed that once. When everyone has received things (except maybe Brian, with his permission - I hear shipping to him has been Really Slow with the current situation), we'll reveal.


----------



## GrantA

I'm flying out early on the 14th for another AK fishing trip (Woo-hoo!!) so worst case I'll ship the 13th. Y'all know I don't do anything early bahahaha
I may ship next week though depends how things go. I've gotta repair a couple rods and hopefully build myself a new one so it'll really just be a matter of how fast glue and finishes dry, I'll be working a couple projects at the same time this weekend/week with lots of dry/cure time to bounce around ;-)

I ordered some rockfish candies, gonna try to hookup with a Ling Cod and/or small halibut with a 14/15wt fly setup yeah!


----------



## Keebler1

Putting scales on the knife kits i got from woodcraft one kit has three pins/screw assemblies is there a need to epoxy the scales onto the knife or will the screws hold fine in case i wanted to change the scales at some point?


----------



## GrantA

They need Epoxy Keebler


----------



## EarlS

I thought LJ banned those videos of Kenny doing the electron dance. This is a family friendly forum after all.

BTW - Happy Birthday Mike!!! My youngest daughter just made a delicious angel food cake. Guess I'll have another piece and tell SWMBO that I'm having a piece of Mike's birthday cake.

Kenny - I met my max out of pocket with the surgery this past spring so I figure I might as well fix up some of the broken down parts. The Carpal Tunnel pain in my hands gets really bad after spending time sanding. If surgery means I will be able to keep working in the shop then I'm all for it. I am going to put off the new shoulder for as long as I possibly can, though. Somehow I managed to get really bad arthritis. All of my joints are a mess.


----------



## GrantA

OK guys what should I offer for this? $250? From a quick Google search it seems like these actually bring more that the bigger PM90, I assume because the 45 is better suited to a home shop? Maybe I'm missing the obvious so if y'all know something about a PM45 please school me


----------



## GrantA

This just happened and it was pretty daggum tasty!


----------



## HokieKen

You got it 66% right Grant!

Nathan, I cleaned up some yesterday. Just wanted to show you my open floor space ;-)


----------



## recycle1943

Yes, they're smallish, yes they're not *quite* ready but they're the first 2 off of one of the 2 plants I planted this spring. In the coming days I'll have more than I can use, but I'll try


----------



## Lazyman

> You got it 66% right Grant!
> 
> Nathan, I cleaned up some yesterday. Just wanted to show you my open floor space ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


@#%*%$#$%$#$


----------



## GR8HUNTER

them tomatoes need to be riper for my eyes :<((


----------



## Lazyman

It kind of funny you posted that, Kenny, because I was using Grizzly's shop planner# yesterday trying to figure out a different orientation that would give me a better flow. My biggest problems are my wood storage and the fact that most of my electrical outlets are on one wall and concentrated in one quadrant. The opposite wall has no outlets and french cleat storage for the stuff that is not workshop related, which also takes most of that wall out of play, especially since the wood cart is in front of it. The wood storage is the WWMM horizontal cart which was great when I had room to move it around. I may have to dump that and convert to vertical storage and some shelves for shorts and prepped turning stock, which theoretically would give me back at least half of the floor space. I can probably cull about half of the stuff on the french cleat system since most items have not been touched since I hung them on the wall about 5 years ago.


----------



## Lazyman

I agree with Tony, you need to let those tomatoes sit on the counter for a few days, unless you have one of the varieties that gets more orange than red. And in case you didn't know, never put tomatoes in the fridge unless you have already cut them and just can't eat the rest of it today. Refrigerating your vine ripe tomatoes is grounds for immediate removal of your tomato bushes by the governing authorities. It might even get you banned from Lumberjocks.

We are going to try to make some V4 (V8/2) with about half of our current ripe tomatoes. We just cannot eat them fast enough and homemade spicy tomato juice is a pretty dang tasty way to use a tomato at risk of going bad.


----------



## GrantA

I use v8 as a base for chili so your v4 would be excellent for that Nathan!


----------



## mikeacg

> BTW - Happy Birthday Mike!!! My youngest daughter just made a delicious angel food cake. Guess I ll have another piece and tell SWMBO that I m having a piece of Mike s birthday cake.
> 
> - EarlS


Thanks Earl! Everyone kept asking me if I was going to make a cake… I'm like, "I'm not baking and decorating my own darn cake!"

I may make a rum cake later today with one of the presents I bought myself…









But only if I'm still standing afer I finish my breakfast…









Nathan - Please send me some V4! I'm almost out of tomato juice!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like a good day, Mike!

We just wrapped up with the painter who was supposed to swing by yesterday. Getting an estimate for painting most of our house.

Also got mulch yesterday, so I got to spread that around the new trees ( that went in back in March) this morning. Maybe I won't have to water them quite so often now. And watered the trees, even though it rained last night. And mixed up a loaf of corn/flax bread (2/3 wheat, 1/6 corn, 1/6 flax) that's rising now.

And the dewpoint here when we woke up was 56. What the heck?! I thought it was supposed to be a desert around here, I strongly suspect there will be some sitting on the portale with an icy cold cocktail later on.

Happy Fourth, gents! Between fireworks and table saws, let's all try to have the same number of fingers tonight as we did this morning!


----------



## HokieKen

Happy fourth boys! And happy birthday Mike!

No tomatoes in the fridge for me. Ever. If I cut one and can't finish it that day, I'll loosely lay a paper towel over it on the counter.

Strangely, I cannot stand tomato juice or tomato soup. They're fine if they're used in something else as a base but never liked em alone.

It's hot and humid in VA today and I've been prepping the yard and patio for a cookout all day. Now I'm gonna shower and go prep my parmesan-basil butter for the corn and oil up my ribeyes and chop up the peppers and onions. It's gonna be a good dinner ))


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with Dave too, let's all go to bed with the same 8 fingers we got up with!


----------



## GrantA




----------



## Keebler1

Kenny how do you have more fingers than I do


----------



## GrantA

Wait I can't believe it- Kenny just openly admitted he's gonna eat the Iowa state fruit!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm with Dave too, let's all go to bed with the same 8 fingers we got up with!


I generally figured Kenny was a cartoon. Now I'm certain of it.



> It's hot and humid in VA today


Here too. Dewpoint was 56 when I woke up. It's back down in the 40s now, but that was kinda crazy. Guess I'm still getting used to the monsoon.


----------



## Keebler1

Can I put general finishes woodturners finish over mylands friction polish as added protection?


----------



## Woodmaster1

> OK guys what should I offer for this? $250? From a quick Google search it seems like these actually bring more that the bigger PM90, I assume because the 45 is better suited to a home shop? Maybe I m missing the obvious so if y all know something about a PM45 please school me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Funny you ask to school you. I had four of those lathe in my shop where I taught. The lathes were 50 years old and still there when I retired. I got a lot of use out of them. I made a center post for a dining table that put it to it's limit. So yes at 250 is a good price. The only problem I had was the speed control. I would buy it if I was looking for a lathe.


----------



## Lazyman

> Can I put general finishes woodturners finish over mylands friction polish as added protection?
> 
> - Keebler1


Probably not. The wax in the friction finish will prevent most other finishes from adhering.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks WM, I shot an offer, he might be stuck at $450 and that won't work, I don't *need* another lathe.
Or do I? Hmm

Bo said I better not put any of that mater in with his PB! bahaha


----------



## HokieKen

I love my PM90. Does the 45 have the Reeves drive?


----------



## GrantA

Wl he came back with $350, seems to be a reeves drive setup, it honestly looks like it's nearly identical in capacity to my 12" Delta so I'll let someone else give the PM a home. One of these days I may just build my ideal wood lathe- 20" swing, 2hp DC motor, with a carriage like a metal lathe that can be locked and hold a tool rest or can be used like a metal lathe. Rack & pinion should work nicely (rather than a leadscrew like a metal lathe). Any of y'all want me to check out this PM45? I could probably ship it to a nearby terminal to any of you except Brian and Rob for about $150


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I love my PM90. Does the 45 have the Reeves drive?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes it has the reeves drive. That was the issue I had when the students didn't use the speed control correctly.


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone familiar with woodworkers journal from Rockler? Is it worth $20 for 6 issues?


----------



## Lazyman

> Anyone familiar with woodworkers journal from Rockler? Is it worth $20 for 6 issues?
> 
> - Keebler1


I tried it about a year ago. I think that it was 6 issues for $10, if I remember correctly. I didn't find much that made it worth renewing. 
IMO the best magazine, especially for beginner or novice woodworkers, is Woodsmith. The cost may be about double the cost (maybe not for new subscriptions?) of WWJ but by far better. I think that they will send you a free issue to try it and when you subscribe, they often have a free book offer with it. If you want the most bang for your buck, I recommend getting the back-issue library for either Woodsmith or Shopnotes magazine. I use them all the time to find project ideas and especially techniques for something I haven't tried before. Most of the Woodsmith plans you may have seen in the free offers we pass along are right out of either Woodsmith or Shopnotes (I have both back issues libraries).


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got another R. And sounds like some good progress happened over the holiday weekend.

Me, I cut miters on the ash pieces, and it's looking like a picture frame. I also got the big map mounted to foam-core. I think I'll probably trim the pieces to final size tomorrow and then finish them before I put them together. I still need to figure out how I'm going to reinforce the mitered corners.










Biggest pain with framing something this big is that 40"x60" is too big to work with on my bench. But it's looking better than I had hoped.


----------



## clieb91

Hey All, had to give up playin' catch up on all of the the posts for the last few days. Been a busy few weekends and somehow I lost track of what was going on. I was reminded of this earlier today when I got an email asking about a box. I only just got home this afternoon from a fun 4th in the woods of PA and found a box sitting on my doorstep. I have though decided that I need to make more progress on my piece before I open it, so I am going to let it encourage (taunt ) me.

Not sure how far away from this part of the thread I am as of only seen 895 of 960 posts but… I grew up in South Jersey and even though I am not a fan of Tomato Jersey ones are said to be some of the best due to the acidic sandy soil in that area. As for Sweet Corn, we picked up some on the way home today and will be having it tomorrow, with plenty of salt and butter after boiling it in a pot with about half a cup of sugar.. Looking forward to it. One other Jersey Fresh item is Blueberries and as much as I love them I refuse to buy them at the grocery store unless the label says Hammonton NJ, always picked them as a kid and know where they come from and sweet as anything.

Kenny, love the story about mater days.. I grew up living next door to my grandparents and they had a huge garden but can remember many years going out to a local and picking whatever was in season then coming home so it could be processed into cans, jelly, whatever…

Okay that said I promise I will try to keep up better.

CtL

CtL


----------



## RichBolduc

I just realized shipping isn't this coming weekend but the following one .. that give me more time to refine on of the pieces .

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I just realized shipping isn't this coming weekend but the following one .. that give me more time to refine on of the pieces .


Yeah, Rich. Still plenty of time. There's just a few of us who ship early because we figure it's harder to forget that way. ;-)

Chris, don't worry about reading every message. There's a fair bit of nonsense mixed in with the actual swap talk. Of course, all *my* posts are gems, but some guys…


----------



## recycle1943

got nothin to do with the swap *BUT* last evening I had a hamburger off the grill with lettuce,mayo and home grown *tomato*
home grown means the fruit from one of the 2 tomato plants in my 2 plant garden


----------



## EarlS

> Also got mulch yesterday, so I got to spread that around the new trees ( that went in back in March) this morning. Maybe I won't have to water them quite so often now. And watered the trees, even though it rained last night.
> - Dave Polaschek


All of the shavings from planing the 200 BF of maple went around the butterfly bushes and hostas yesterday as mulch. FWIW - I had new blades on the DW735 when I started with ~1.16" thick rough stock. After getting about 1/2 of the boards planed to 1" and the rest to 7/8", the blades are getting a bit dull, though not enough to flip over to the other side.

Keebler - +1 on Woodsmith /Shopnotes as the best general woodworking magazine, plenty of projects with plans, no ads and they are from Iowa as I recall. I also had a subscription to Fine Woodworking for a while. Lots of high end projects, though not particularly good for a resource for a complete project. Woodworker's Journal looked like a glorified Rockler catalog when I took a look at it.

I think you can buy individual plans from Fine Woodworking (Taunton Press) as well as Woodsmith. I think you can find free online copies of some of the older issues of Woodsmith and Shopnotes as well.


----------



## bndawgs

I just signed up for a free woodsmith copy and book.


----------



## HokieKen

I do like the Shopnotes magazines a lot. Lots of cool projects for the shop and they are very well written from the drawings to the text that walks you through the build. I'm really liking the Woodsmith plans too. I followed the one to build my cantilevered storage box for my carving tools. I just decided to snag one for a nice looking serving tray last week when Steve posted the link for the free plan.









I didn't have a lot of shop time over the weekend but I did get some Birdseye Maple resawn and planed for the tray yesterday and some Walnut milled down to make Mike Pekovich's Tea Box to go with it.









I have a suspicion that mine will have proud box joints instead of dovetails though. Too many of my dovetails still turn into sliding dumbasses for me to feel confident cutting them in a gift yet ;-)

Dave - frame's looking good man! That map's a cool idea. My in-laws have been talking a lot lately about trying to take trips to states they've never been to. Maybe I'll squirrel your map away as a Christmas gift idea 

Dick - I don't have any fresh tomatoes so my usual burger and dog fare for 4th of July was Ribeyes instead this year. I ain't complaining ;-) I will say, with a good tomato I would just as soon have a big fat juicy burger as a steak though!

Chris - blueberries are another of my most favoritest things  I'm even pickier about them than I am about maters though. I won't buy them at the grocery store and if they're small enough that I could fit one in my nose, I ain't eating it. I would slap a baby for a bunch of big, juicy plump blueberries though.

Woodmaster - I was a little aprehensive about having a Reeves drive when I got my PM90 but I figured if I didn't like it, I'd just put a 3 phase motor on it with a VFD and be better off. But, I do like it! I think it works exceptionally well. Of course I tore it down completely and cleaned and rebuilt it so mine probably works better than others that are 40 years old. The only beef I really have with it so far is that when I'm working right next to the headstock and have it cranked up to high speed, the lever hits me in the shoulder and gets in the way. Minor beef though.

Earl, I've had my Delta planer for about 5 years now and I changed the blades for the second time yesterday. I don't know how they were still cutting. I couldn't have sliced my finger on those blades if I had tried. The planer was struggling hard with my BEM and leaving a crappy finish and the boards were tapered from side to side. New blades made an unbelievable difference. Sometimes I just can't decide if I do these things because I'm so lazy, so stupid, or so cheap. Probably a bit of each ;-) Honestly though, I always do final surfacing with a hand plane so I can probably stretch blade life beyond what most people do.

I'm also hoping my Delta will die someday so I can justify a DW735 and a Helical head ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Do you guys use honing guides for plane irons and /or chisels? I figure at the very least Dave P probably feels strongly about one way or another, let's hear it, I've got a strong cup of coffee


----------



## bndawgs

I use a worksharp and it's fantastic


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - frame's looking good man! That map's a cool idea. My in-laws have been talking a lot lately about trying to take trips to states they've never been to. Maybe I'll squirrel your map away as a Christmas gift idea


Thanks, Kenny. The map is this one from Amazon, which had the nice feature of being laminated, so we can draw on it with colored grease pencils. The only downside was that it also came pre-creased, and I still haven't gotten all the creases out. But it's the right size that I can find most of the smaller roads I like driving lately on it.

Just note that if you're building a frame for a 40×60 map, you'll probably need a bigger bench. And making 64" long frame stock is tricky. I had budgeted two inches on each end for problems cutting the beads and such, and I used every bit of that. Of my four sticks, exactly two had long enough clear sections to have enough room for mitering the corners, and I almost cut one of those miters the wrong way. Would've made me feel like a real sliding dumbass.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Do you guys use honing guides for plane irons and /or chisels? I figure at the very least Dave P probably feels strongly about one way or another, let s hear it, I ve got a strong cup of coffee


I've got honing guides. I mostly freehand things, but I've been sharpening my own cutlery for decades, and used to kill time while waiting for food to cook while tailgating by setting up and sharpening knives (one or two per game) for friends.

Mostly I'll use the guides when I'm either sharpening something that's way off or if I find I'm having trouble hitting the right angle freehand. Or if I'm grinding a new bevel after grinding off a bad edge, I'll use a guide to help me make sure I'm starting out at the right angle.


----------



## Lazyman

I actually seem to get a nicer looking edge when I sharpen free hand but it definitely takes me longer to get there. I have an MK2 and really like it, mostly for the gauge you use to set the angle. It can also do skewed chisels, though I have not purchased the setup gauge for that. But I also have one of those standard guides I bought over 30 years ago that hold it from the sides and it works well enough too.

BTW, I first tried freehand sharpening after watching Paul Sellers' YouTube video on sharpening. If I did it often enough, it would probably be faster than using the jig.


----------



## GrantA

Thanks guys, I have a Proedge, haven't unboxed it yet but I'm sure it'll work great. I just saw another post with a frustrated owner of a cheap eclipse style guide like I have and was wondering if there's much call for a good honing guide in my product line-up


----------



## HokieKen

I generally free-hand chisels and use a guide for plane blades. That was when I used stones. Now I use the Worksharp almost all the time so I use the guides on it.


----------



## Lazyman

I've been using the Proedge for a couple of months now. It is great for fixing bevels on plane irons and chisels that are out of whack but I decided that I can get a much better edge on planes and chisels on stones or with scary sharp. I probably need to experiment a little more with the Proedge to see if I can get more comfortable with it. The Proedge really excels at sharpening my lathe tools though.

Kenny, do you have that link you shared once before on how to tweak the eclipse guide to make it work better? Mine is old enough that it doesn't seem to need the tweak but that might help with the newer cheaper ones.


----------



## HokieKen

Here it is Nathan. It's a good fix too. I used one like that for a long time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Got another S. Woohoo!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Shipped my swap items today.


----------



## doubleG469

Dave you can give me a large R! and before Kenny goes there, not the Pirate kind either.


----------



## HokieKen

R for *R*ectal exam?


----------



## DavePolaschek

So Gary's the first one wrapped up with a PSR.

Rectum? Damn near killed 'um.


----------



## clieb91

Dang someone already with a trio. I did get in to the shop tonight so I am happy about that, much happier though that I have more time. The weather this week is going to zap me by the time I get home. Just need a few hours to cool down and then going to make sure I venture to the basement shop. At least the air is cool down here.

Kenny- regarding blueberries I can understand the size requirements but when I was growing up we actually had a yard full of wild blueberries growing. Most were quite small but I loved walking out on a Saturday morning with a bowl of cereal and picking them right into the bowl, then of course tuning into several hours of cartoons. 

CtL


----------



## ArlinEastman

> You need to be careful what kind of plastics with cactus juice. It will check acrylic and make it crack and explode under vacuum. I ve had this happen to me during the last mallet swap. 1" thick acrylic actually.
> 
> Depending on the pieces, I can stabilize it for people. Cost will depend on how much juice is absorbed. Cactus juice is $70/gallon.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Thanks Rich for making me go back in time and ask some questions of guys who still do it. It is Mylar that is used.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I'm with Dave too, let's all go to bed with the same 8 fingers we got up with!
> 
> I generally figured Kenny was a cartoon. Now I'm certain of it.
> 
> It's hot and humid in VA today
> 
> Here too. Dewpoint was 56 when I woke up. It's back down in the 40s now, but that was kinda crazy. Guess I'm still getting used to the monsoon.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Talking of dew point---

When I was in Oman on an island just off the coast it was 135* in May with the humidity at 100% and the dew point was 95 and it was not raining. Most of the outfit was going back to the states but they need a few to go to Egypt so I volunteered and we left on that same day of that temp.
Got off the plane in Cyiro Egypt and I asked who turn on the Air Con , it was only 119* and humidity was 32% so it was quite the change even if it was still hot.


----------



## ArlinEastman

- Keebler1

IMO the best magazine, especially for beginner or novice woodworkers, is *Woodsmith*. - Lazyman
[/QUOTE]

Talk about Woodsmith

Did anyone get the Oct/Nov 2019 issue?? I was the guy who was interviewed in it on the second page.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Got another R. And sounds like some good progress happened over the holiday weekend.
> 
> Me, I cut miters on the ash pieces, and it's looking like a picture frame. I also got the big map mounted to foam-core. I think I'll probably trim the pieces to final size tomorrow and then finish them before I put them together. I still need to figure out how I'm going to reinforce the mitered corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest pain with framing something this big is that 40"x60" is too big to work with on my bench. But it's looking better than I had hoped.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave

How big is that map?? I have been wanting to get something like a 3'x5' world map to put push pins in all the places I have been in the military for my now grown daughters and my 6 grandkids but I have not found one that does not cost over $80


----------



## DavePolaschek

The map is 40"x60", Arlin. It's this one on Amazon. Less than $30, and pre-laminated. Mine showed up pre-creased, too, but I've mostly got it flattened out after five years. I think there's a similar world one. The other place I would look would be National Geographic.

135 with a 95 degree dewpoint… well, I'd be a goner. If I didn't die from the heat, people would kill me for the complaining about it.

Edit to add: got the first three coats of shellac on the frame today. Then ran out of super blonde shellac, so had to mix up a new batch. Two coats of super blonde, then one coat of garnet. I'll finish with a couple more coats of super-blonde, evening out some of the splotches from slopping the garnet on heavy.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I would like an S, please, Dave. 3 weeks, snailmail, or thereabouts. Hope it makes it in time for reveal day. And theres glass involved, so I had to pray to the shipping gods, that they will oversee safe delivery.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I would like an S, please, Dave.


And like magic, it appears.

That brings us to 50% shipped.


----------



## Lazyman

> - Keebler1
> 
> IMO the best magazine, especially for beginner or novice woodworkers, is *Woodsmith*. - Lazyman
> 
> Talk about Woodsmith
> 
> Did anyone get the Oct/Nov 2019 issue?? I was the guy who was interviewed in it on the second page.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


For those not lucky enough to have an issue. Screenshot is a little blurry but still readable I hope.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Nathan! I was just about to go searching to see if I could find it when I read Arlin's post. I'll try to enlarge it and read it. If I can't, I may get you to email me a higher-rez screen cap.


----------



## GrantA

That's awesome Arlin, thank you for all you've done!


----------



## bndawgs

Here go Kenny.

Who knew Arlin was famous?!


----------



## HokieKen

That's a great article  I knew a little of Arlin's story from other posts but it's cool to get more detail 



> That s awesome Arlin, thank you for all you ve done!
> 
> - GrantA


+1 Thank you for your service Arlin and for the service you continue to give to other vetrans! I still have a box of wood for you and the post office has resumed normal hours now so I guess it's time to get it on the way ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Can I get some opinions please? 
I didn't turn this, my buddy Brian did and I tried to give him maple to use but that's another story so here we are. 









I'm doing a little laser work on it and putting a finish on. It's a fish knocker, it'll live on a boat In AK and smack halibut & lingcod in the head. It won't last forever, just a fun little gift for the captain. 
My first thought was hard wax oil as I've been looking that stuff lately and it'll build up nicely while also soaking in the grain. 
The other thought I had was to seal it with shellac, do my laser work and build up several coats of polyurethane. 
What say you guys??


----------



## RichBolduc

Since i've been doing a ton of pens lately… Going to be making a $300+ pen… Material for it is $160ish… lol

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I would like an S, please, Dave.
> 
> And like magic, it appears.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


i would like an R please Dave :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I would definitely build some kind of heavy film finish on it Grant. PU or Spar Varnish probably. Definitely laser before you finish. I doubt maple really needs the sealer coat of shellac but it won't hurt anything.

Dang Rich, that's a spendy pen! Having custom made hardware or what?


----------



## GrantA

It's oak not maple that's why I was thinking of sealing it first. And duh I have spar varnish from my exterior doors I'll use that!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> That s a great article  I knew a little of Arlin s story from other posts but it s cool to get more detail
> 
> That s awesome Arlin, thank you for all you ve done!
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> +1 Thank you for your service Arlin and for the service you continue to give to other veterans!
> 
> - HokieKen


*THANKS YOU SO VERY MUCH ARLAN*

+2 :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

.


----------



## HokieKen

If it's White Oak, it's waterproof and decay-resistant so you can use whatever finish you want Grant. Red Oak - same as before, spar varnish or PU. I've had problems lasering Oak that was sanded really high for some reason too. So you may need to scuff it up some? Never really figured out how to get consistent results with the laser on Oak.


----------



## RichBolduc

Nope…. The blank is Cocobolo burl which is super rare.. then the kit is a Dayacom Imperial Fountain Pen in Rhodium & 22KT Gold



  






Rich




> Dang Rich, that s a spendy pen! Having custom made hardware or what?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Lazyman

If it is white oak, Grant, I would use a teak oil or something like that on it; otherwise a spar varnish.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> i would like an R please Dave :<))


Almost got me, Tony!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Can I get some opinions please?


This Coronavirus mess is no fun.

Sunsets in New Mexico are pretty.

Oh! You wanted opinions about your club!

If white oak, a coat or two of shellac won't hurt anything, and will make it easier to finish, but a couple coats of shellac would probably suffice. If red oak, soak it in something that'll preserve it.


----------



## GrantA

I was thinking red but I'm not so sure.


----------



## bndawgs

What would happen if you soaked it in some spar urethane for a few days?


----------



## GrantA

Hahaha Steve the only thing I'll let soak a few days is a turkey in the brine bucket


----------



## HokieKen

Can't say for sure Grant but looks like White Oak. I can't see any pores in the endgrain in that picture. If the pores are open, it's red. If they look like they're plugged, it's white.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Can I get some opinions please?
> I didn t turn this, my buddy Brian did and I tried to give him maple to use but that s another story so here we are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m doing a little laser work on it and putting a finish on. It s a fish knocker, it ll live on a boat In AK and smack halibut & lingcod in the head. It won t last forever, just a fun little gift for the captain.
> My first thought was hard wax oil as I ve been looking that stuff lately and it ll build up nicely while also soaking in the grain.
> The other thought I had was to seal it with shellac, do my laser work and build up several coats of polyurethane.
> What say you guys??
> 
> - GrantA


Hmmmm a babies bat. Watch out if he is going to shake it. Kind of like Bam Bams. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Nope…. The blank is Cocobolo burl which is super rare.. then the kit is a Dayacom Imperial Fountain Pen in Rhodium & 22KT Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Rich, that s a spendy pen! Having custom made hardware or what?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - RichBolduc


Well like I tell everyone that said Thank you I now say Thank you for being a tax payer. Not to many like to work for free. 

On the blank not to many people appreciate the beauty of wood. They like the appearance but get used to it really quick.

Me I look at wooden things everywhere and see curly maple on a chair arm that was mass produced and Bloodwood floors and well wood is everywhere. I love the beauty of wood.

Also Ken I would not say water proof or decay proof since it does suck up water and rot in the woods. It just takes a while longer them most other wood. Bad thing about the Oaks is the grain and the big expansion and contracktion of them since the end grain sucks up any moisture in the air. Grrrr


----------



## GrantA

Oh he will swing it around- here's Captain Liska with a big lingcod, I'm getting pumped now! We're going on an overnight trip with him - 2 days worth of limits on halibut, lingcod, silver salmon, and all species of rockfish


----------



## DavePolaschek

Whew. Did the glue-ups on the map frame today. I don't have anywhere NEAR enough clamps. :-/










But hey, we've got to go to Lowe's later this week to buy paint for the interior of the house, so I can grab a few tubafors for Justin Case, and a bucket of clamps. Oh, and enough half-decent lumber to make a second clamp rack.


----------



## clieb91

Arlin, Thank you for your service and the work you are doing today.

Rich- That is going to be on heck of a pen.

Grant- If that is the fish you are planning to knock, I think you need a bigger knocker.

CtL


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, Thank you for your service and the work you are doing today.
> 
> Rich- That is going to be on heck of a pen.
> 
> Grant- If that is the fish you are planning to knock, I think you need a bigger knocker.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


My knocker is big enough but if I taken a picture I might get banned. :>)


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Keebler1
> 
> IMO the best magazine, especially for beginner or novice woodworkers, is *Woodsmith*. - Lazyman
> 
> Talk about Woodsmith
> 
> Did anyone get the Oct/Nov 2019 issue?? I was the guy who was interviewed in it on the second page.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> For those not lucky enough to have an issue. Screenshot is a little blurry but still readable I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Yep that is Me.

It seems like it will be forever before I get enough funds to pay a lawyer to get the Non Profit going. Cost keeps going up every year. I try to sell my stuff to get the funds but something happens and I spend it on tools or wood or something.


----------



## Lazyman

Arlin, you might want to look into Fracture Atlas. It's purpose is to provide a non-profit umbrella known as fiscal sponsorships for creative projects. Basically donors can donate to them for your benefit and get a tax deduction and they release the funds to you as needed. As long as you follow the rules, the money is only used at your discretion. They take a small cut for the administrative costs at the time of the contributions and release the funds to you for projects when you request it. There is also a $10/month subscription fee as long as you keep your sponsorship active. You would create a normal LLC, partnership or even a sole proprietorship which depending upon your state's requirements is not all that expensive. There are online companies that make that really easy for just a few hundred dollars usually whereas setting up a non-profit can be thousands. The money you receive from FA is considered taxable income and they will send you 1099s at the end of the year for tax purposes but as long as you only release funds to pay for actual expenses, you can minimize the taxes that you owe. This is a cheap way to get a not-for-profit enterprise such as yours funded through donations or grants without the huge expense of setting up a true non-profit and dealing with the overhead and hassle required to maintain your non-profit status. The downside is that any money you bring from sources other than donations or grants via FA (sales of woodworking projects for example) is taxable but as long as you spend it in the same year as you earn it, you can keep the taxes to a minimum.

My daughter has used FA for a not-for-profit business she set up in NYC to benefit young people who want to break into Broadway. We looked into setting up a non-profit so that she could receive a grant but the cost was way more than the grant so this provided a way to qualify for the grant and still use it with almost no net taxable income to her little LLC. If nothing else, this could be a way to work towards your non-profit by applying for and receiving grants and other donations. Send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## GrantA

Arlin how can we contribute to this? Are you setup to receive donations via paypal/venmo/apple pay/check/goat/chicken?

Nathan that's interesting, I've never heard of it!

I have a good friend who is the director of a local non-profit and she's got a knack for securing grants, if that's an area you'd like help with I'll ask and I feel confident she'd be happy to help, then I'll introduce you two. Just a thought.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't remember who was asking about sharpening lathe tools now but I'm pretty sure it was somebody in this thread. I was looking for something on Amazon and stumbled across this grinder/belt sander. If I didn't already have something in place, I think I would look at this guy and put a Wolverine type jig on the wheel side for gouges and do some jigging on the tool rest on the belt side for cutoff tools and skew chisels. That's a pretty reasonable price and a 2×42 belt is a good choice for sharpening duty and the belts are commonly available.

Just a PSA ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny it wasnt me but it is added to my list. Eventually I will learn to turn with traditional tools.


----------



## GrantA

By the time you buy a wolverine jig you're about where a Proedge would be


----------



## RichBolduc

Still think you'd be better off in the long run with CBN wheels and a slow speed grinder.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Personally, a 6" VS grinder with white wheels does great for me. But, I have to use something else for skews and cutoff tools so it isn't a full solution. There are lots of people that use the grinder for skews but I have a lot better results when I have a full flat bevel on those fickle little suckers. YMMV.


----------



## bndawgs

I need to sharpen all my lathe tools. I'm halfway tempted to try on the worksharp.


----------



## HokieKen

You can definitely do it on the WS Steve. I just think it takes too long and is kinda awkward but it's certainly do-able.


----------



## RichBolduc

I started sharpening my lathe tools on a WS… awful results as it's just not set up that great for it and at holding the angles needed.. great for flat chisels though. I actually just bought 3 CBN wheels (6 grits) for my WS for chisels.

Rich


----------



## Woodmaster1

My swap partner should receive his white elephant by the end of today, according to ups tracking.


----------



## Lazyman

Grizzly sells a similar grinder for $150 plus whatever shipping is. I've also seen an add-on belt grinder assembly that you replace a wheel with on your grinder but it seems like it is was more expensive than the unit that Kenny posted a link to.

BTW, Sorby sells a proedge like tool rest that allows you to use their fingernail and other jigs on an existing grinder. At $150 it is a little pricey but not that much more than the Wolverine. So if you already have grinder, this is another option.

To use the Worksharp for lathe tools, you really need the Tormek adapter that allows you to use Tormek sharpening jigs. It looks like it has been discontinued for a while now but might not be that hard to make your own. They do show up on eBay every now and then but they are priced like they are gold plated.


----------



## RichBolduc

Woodcraft always seems to have sales on the Rikon slow speed grinder for like $100ish. I'd also check out https://woodturnerswonders.com/ as he has great prices and package prices.

As for the Tormek adapter, I believe it was discontinued because of patent issues.

Rich


----------



## duckmilk

> I don t remember who was asking about sharpening lathe tools now but I m pretty sure it was somebody in this thread. I was looking for something on Amazon and stumbled across this grinder/belt sander. If I didn t already have something in place, I think I would look at this guy and put a Wolverine type jig on the wheel side for gouges and do some jigging on the tool rest on the belt side for cutoff tools and skew chisels. That s a pretty reasonable price and a 2×42 belt is a good choice for sharpening duty and the belts are commonly available.
> 
> Just a PSA ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Just took a look at that Kenny cause I've been looking at belt grinder options for a year, and just below it I saw this one which I think could be adapted for more applications fairly easily, and it has a vfd. I haven't read the reviews yet, working on the flying horse shed today 8-/ It might be a more reasonable option than the "good" ones and money is a little tight lately.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Duck, for an extra $1000, I imagine it's a little handier!


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, my 2×72 belt grinder has become a necessity for my shop. They are expensive as hell but if you do metal and wood working, you'll get your money's worth.


----------



## duckmilk

I agree, numerous times I've wished for one. The one I wanted was about 1700 but then I would have to get more accessories to make it what I want. Besides, for a simple bench grinder, they are cheap and replaceable and can be found used anywhere.


----------



## HokieKen

I would advise just getting a basic 2×72 with a flat platen and simple tool rest to begin with Duck. Stuff like contact wheels and fancy rest can be added anytime.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, you might want to look into Fracture Atlas. It s purpose is to provide a non-profit umbrella known as fiscal sponsorships for creative projects. Basically donors can donate to them for your benefit and get a tax deduction and they release the funds to you as needed. As long as you follow the rules, the money is only used at your discretion. They take a small cut for the administrative costs at the time of the contributions and release the funds to you for projects when you request it. There is also a $10/month subscription fee as long as you keep your sponsorship active. You would create a normal LLC, partnership or even a sole proprietorship which depending upon your state s requirements is not all that expensive. There are online companies that make that really easy for just a few hundred dollars usually whereas setting up a non-profit can be thousands. The money you receive from FA is considered taxable income and they will send you 1099s at the end of the year for tax purposes but as long as you only release funds to pay for actual expenses, you can minimize the taxes that you owe. This is a cheap way to get a not-for-profit enterprise such as yours funded through donations or grants without the huge expense of setting up a true non-profit and dealing with the overhead and hassle required to maintain your non-profit status. The downside is that any money you bring from sources other than donations or grants via FA (sales of woodworking projects for example) is taxable but as long as you spend it in the same year as you earn it, you can keep the taxes to a minimum.
> 
> My daughter has used FA for a not-for-profit business she set up in NYC to benefit young people who want to break into Broadway. We looked into setting up a non-profit so that she could receive a grant but the cost was way more than the grant so this provided a way to qualify for the grant and still use it with almost no net taxable income to her little LLC. If nothing else, this could be a way to work towards your non-profit by applying for and receiving grants and other donations. Send me a PM if you want more info.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan

I am sorry to say I just can not do it anymore. I have tried for 5 years and been so disheartened I just do not want to try anymore. Besides my brain is just not up to it anymore it is tired to and with the brain damage well.

I have been wanting some people to help me to do this stuff that has the vision and love of helping to take this up for us.

Like the interview we call it Peace Of Mind Arts & Crafts Center. It will not only be all forms of woodworking, but sewing, pottery, photography, painting, machining, welding, and more since no everyone likes the same thing.

If any of you know of such a person I would be most honored to welcome them.

I do have a Paypal and did for a year a GoFundMe but did not get much in donations and after another 2 years my wife cancelled it because I did not know how.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do have to admit I have been taught well on the sharpening methods

I was so fortunite to have Lyle Jamieson come to my house 3 time to teach and set up my grinder and gave me his 2" stop and his 10* and 15* stops that fit in the V arm of the wolverine. He and Rudy Lopez and Jimmey Clewes came to my house and shown me their tricks in sharpening which is the same as Lyle Jamieson and how they use their tools.

If anyone wishes and has the Wolverine system I will sharpen your tools and send them back to you with all the info on setting up the arms and distance on the V arm to the grinder and the correct (to me anyway) grinds on the tools on the varigrind.
I was using the white wheels and had a deal I could not pass up from one of the Ken from WoodTurners Wonders for the whole set up of a 8" grinder and 180 and 1000 CBN wheels and taken off some of the price and no shipping for us.
Sellers like Robust who set me up with his 3", 6" and 12" tools rests and live center for only $125 and no shipping either. Both are wonderful sellers and guys in general.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> My swap partner should receive his white elephant by the end of today, according to ups tracking.


Reminder to folks to send me a note when you receive your goodies. We don't want to have to send out any search parties.


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

Give me an R… No White Elephants here so it must be someone else! I can't wait to brag on my goodies!!!

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

You got it, Mike.

I'm really glad I shipped early. We've got a week of record-setting, "this only happens once every twenty years," heat here in NM, and even though I have A/C in the shop, we don't in the house, and even getting out to the shop is a challenge some days.


----------



## Keebler1

No a/c in the house is that a santa fe thing or has it just went out? Ill shoot someone for trying to take away my ac


----------



## HokieKen

> ... even though I have A/C in the shop, we don't in the house…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## Lazyman

I'll bet he has a swamp cooler. We rented a house in Taos last summer and the swamp cooler actually worked quite well.


----------



## EarlS

> You got it, Mike.
> 
> I'm really glad I shipped early. We've got a week of record-setting, "this only happens once every twenty years," heat here in NM, and even though I have A/C in the shop, we don't in the house, and even getting out to the shop is a challenge some days.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Growing up in WY, we didn't have A/C. We left the windows open at night with fans. It wasn't all that good at cooling things down and the house was hot all day. Maybe that is why I keep the house a nice cool 68 deg during the day and 65 at night, year-round. Everyone else says it's freezing in the house, but I'm comfortable in a pair of shorts and a sweatshirt, year-round.


----------



## HokieKen

We didn't have AC when I was growing up either. In fact, my folks had it installed the summer AFTER I moved out after graduating highschool. We had a whole house fan and we opened the windows at night. Damn thing was loud and obnoxious and pulling hot, humid air in through all the windows was kinda stupid and miserably uncomfortable but at least it was moving.

I still haven't forgiven my parents for that bullsugar.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I ll bet he has a swamp cooler. We rented a house in Taos last summer and the swamp cooler actually worked quite well.


We have a swamp cooler, but we haven't uncovered it, turned on the water to it, or pulled the big pillow of insulation out of the shaft that leads from it to the house. When we run it, it pulls a huge amount of dust into the house, and that makes my sweetie cranky. It's also noisy as hell due to the previous owners never having lubricated it, which means I can't hear her, which makes both of us cranky.

We'll probably get a mini-split or two in the house next spring and get the swamp cooler removed and the hole in the roof patched, but we've already had our fill of major house projects for 2020. If the heat gets too bad this week, we'll either set up lawn chairs in the shop or hop on the motorcycle and ride up into the mountains for some cooler air. More likely, we'll just nap a lot. Plus we're heading to the store today for margarita fixin's.


----------



## Lazyman

Our house in San Antonio wasn't air conditioned until I was about 10 years old. We had an exhaust fan which was mounted in a window in my bedroom to pull air in through the other windows of the house. In fact, my bed was right in front of it so I probably had the coolest bed in the house. Fortunately it ran very quietly.

My dad had an old water cooler for his car that sort of looked like a jet engine when you mounted it by rolling it up in a window. You would fill it with water and as you drove down the road, it would scoop air through it into the car. I don't remember it working very well but I was pretty young when he still had a car with no AC.

EDIT: not sure if this is the model but it looks about the same:


----------



## Woodmaster1

After a few 85 plus degree days I got around putting in the 10000btu air conditioner my neighbor gave me when he moved. Just in time for the hottest day of the year.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well. That's basically a four foot long 2×6 I made fit into a five gallon bucket.


----------



## mikeacg

I have a remote control window unit that I usually put in the kitchen but after so many years where I worked so hard mounting it up and taking it out, and we used it like twice, I decided to skip it this year… Bad idea! We have had insane temps, day and night so it might see the window this weekend! I grabbed a little desktop swamp box for Mama's bedroom to shut her up! Uses about a cup of water to run for 4 hours… She's sleeping when it quits so I don't have to hear about it!
A few years ago I cobbled up a cooler unit out of a 6 inch duct fan and a high/low thermostat I had kicking around that turns on when the outside is cooler than the house and shuts off if it goes above 75 or drops below 55 (It is adjustable but not too accurate - perfect for my application!). The duct fan is very quiet and the unit works really good keeping the house cool in the spring and fall but we don't have cool enough nights this summer for it to be useful right now.


----------



## duckmilk

> ... even though I have A/C in the shop, we don't in the house…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


What? You mean you don't??

Just got a PM from a guy(?) named Shandi Cabrera who saw my profile and likes me and included his email so we could share pictures, does that sound like fun?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Just got a PM from a guy(?) named Shandi Cabrera who saw my profile and likes me and included his email so we could share pictures, does that sound like fun?
> 
> - duckmilk


You always seem to like it when we email each other and trade pics Duck.


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, I do not have AC in my shop but my shop is underground on 2 sides so it's tolerable.

~Shandi Cabrera


----------



## duckmilk

I'll pass his email on to you Dave.


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. Might have been easier (and cheaper) to glue up some 2×6's but I'll bet that it was therapeutic.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I couldn't get straight lumber at Lowe's, Nathan. I figured it was easier to chop up a crooked 6×6 than to try and glue twisted tubas together. But yeah, also therapeutic. And I'll be planing the back side flat and cutting a mortise for a tubafor cross-brace next time I'm in the shop so I can screw it to two or three adjacent studs.


----------



## HokieKen

Woo hoo, it's 73 degrees outside this morning! Aww crap, nevermind, dew point is 65 degrees :-/


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, The morning was gorgeous up until about noon. Thankfully with the hours I already worked this week I only had to work until 11 

Shop time now in the basement - 
and just a reminder sometimes the orientation of something does matter. I need to pay more attention sometimes. Thankfully the fix was able to be made with minimal issues.

CtL


----------



## ArlinEastman

> ... even though I have A/C in the shop, we don't in the house…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> What? You mean you don t??
> 
> Just got a PM from a guy(?) named Shandi Cabrera who saw my profile and likes me and included his email so we could share pictures, does that sound like fun?
> 
> - duckmilk


I received the same one and when I logged on it was already gone Poof. Thanks to Cricket.


----------



## Lazyman

This little screech owl has been sheltering on our covered patio for the last few weeks so in order to try to keep his "droppings" from being all over the patio, I made a roost for it. So far it's working. 









The worst place it was sitting was on the ceiling fan which was right over where I stand when I use the gas grill.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## DavePolaschek

Whew. Who knew making a post was so much work?

Took about a quarter inch off one corner of the post, about an eighth off in the middle, both across and lengthwise. But now it'll actually sit flat against the wall instead of wanting to rock. Tool this time was a scrub plane. That's a lot like real work (again).










Also cut a dado for a tubafor to sit in on the top. That'll be deck-screwed into the post and run across three studs in the wall.

Nice job with your feathered friend, Nathan.

Glad you recovered, Chris.

Duck & Arlin, Shandi thought I was a special man, too. Apparently she's kind of promiscuous in her email swapping.


----------



## duckmilk

Cute owl Nathan. Seems happy with his roost, or is it a she? That would be really something to see a nest built and eventually babies. I should research where they like to raise their young.
Does it screech?

Scrub planes *are* a lot of work Dave. During sharpenings, I've gradually been easing the amount of camber on mine to make it less aggressive.


----------



## Lazyman

I hope its a he. I've name it Owlvin-Al for short. He is sort of squinting in the picture (or has his eyes closed to sleep?) but he's got the coolest yellow corneas. He doesn't seem to be too afraid of us. Even when I tried to gently get him to move from over the grill he just sort gave me a dirty look with those big yellow eyes. Of course he's decided to sit on the one spot where the tray I made might not catch the droppings. I thought he would like to sit on the dowel but instead he's crowded himself against the wall on the bracket that holds it. I might need to tweak the design. Maybe the dowel is too slick.

They like tree hollows to build nests so I may make an owl box this fall and put it in a tree or on a pole but I may have to do something to keep the squirrels from using it. If I get it out there before winter and can keep the squirrels away, they may find it to shelter in during the winter and to build a nest in April. BTW, I discovered that this is the type of bird that makes an real unusual call in the middle of the night. We've been hearing it for a couple of years but didn't know what it was until he showed up and I did some research.


----------



## duckmilk

From what I just read here, it is probably a male and looks to be a Gray morph from a picture there, though I can't really tell from your picture. 
I think you should build a nest box. They have a late winter breeding season.
I also found this recording of an Eastern screech owl.


----------



## HokieKen

> - HokieKen


C'mon fellas! Did anybody get it? ;-)

Owls are badasses.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have one of those that comes screeching up through our valley every night like clockwork just after sundown. In mating season I will sometimes see it with its mate, silouehetted against the night sky; and once I saw them with a third in tow, a fledgling perhaps.

Then we have this big old guy, dont know what species, that I occasionally catch perched round the house somewhere, or swooping down over the lighted driveway. I think he´s the culprit for a missing puppy a few years back.


----------



## Lazyman

Definitely the grey morph of the Eastern screech owl.

I still don't get the reference Kenny but it's been a while since I saw Slingblade. Mmmhmm.


----------



## duckmilk

Hmm, I've never seen Slingblade so I sure missed your pun. That looks like Billy Bob Thornton, was he in it?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Scrub planes *are* a lot of work Dave. During sharpenings, I've gradually been easing the amount of camber on mine to make it less aggressive.


I've got an aggressive camber on mine Duck, but it's set to only take about a 64th off a flat board, which ends up being a little more than a half-inch wide, so it's pretty manageable. Took a while to remove over a quarter inch over four feet of length, but it's pretty easy if you go cross-grain so you can hog off a lot quickly.

That's the big trick I've found. Start cross grain. Then move to a 45 degree angle. Finish with the jack plane with the grain and you're done. And in green-treat from Lowe's, it was so wet, even after sitting in my shop for two months, that it's like green woodworking. Even the cross grain shavings mostly stick together.


----------



## HokieKen

Isn't that a sling blade in the picture with the owl?

Watch it Duck


----------



## Lazyman

LOL. It was my great grandfathers. MMMHMM. The bird was roosting on it where it hung on the wall and making a mess on the shelf below it so I changed the angle and he moved to the fan which led to making the roost…


----------



## duckmilk

> I've got an aggressive camber on mine Duck, but it's set to only take about a 64th off a flat board, which ends up being a little more than a half-inch wide, so it's pretty manageable. Took a while to remove over a quarter inch over four feet of length, but it's pretty easy if you go cross-grain so you can hog off a lot quickly.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yours is a lot less aggressive than mine. If i set it to take a 64th inch, the cut would only be about 1/4 wide, maybe 3/8th. So I have way too much camber. That's how it showed up off flea bay. 
I start with a much deeper cut to hog off material quickly. And yes, I start cross grain first.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Yours is a lot less aggressive than mine. If i set it to take a 64th inch, the cut would only be about 1/4 wide, maybe 3/8th. So I have way too much camber. That's how it showed up off flea bay.
> I start with a much deeper cut to hog off material quickly. And yes, I start cross grain first.


Ok. Sounds like yours is really aggressive then, yeah. Mine came from Lie-Nielsen this way. All I've done is touch it up.

I used to start with a deeper cut to hog off more, but I found that this depth lets me use it in just about any case, cross-grain, with the grain, or against the grain, and I don't get jammed up. Any deeper, and going against the grain, it would dig in and I'd get stuck. I basically backed it off until I couldn't make that happen any more, and called that good. Only time I adjust it now is when I pull the blade to sharpen it. I'm willing to go a little slower. I find it ends up being faster than taking too big of a bite, getting stuck, and needing to take a break. Or wearing myself out too fast. Yeah, I'm running in a lower gear, but I'll still get there.


----------



## DavePolaschek

A Santa Fe Brewing Social Hour. A wit with tropical fruits. Pretty good sunset-enjoying beer on a day when we almost got up to body temp.


----------



## Lazyman

> A Santa Fe Brewing Social Hour. A wit with tropical fruits. Pretty good sunset-enjoying beer on a day when we almost got up to body temp.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Now THAT is what I call running in a lower gear. Ain't retirement great! Santa Fe Brewing has some good beers. Happy Camper is a favorite that I can even get it in DFW. Also look for La Cumbre out of Albuquerque. I like their Elevated and Red Ryeot IPAs but I can no longer find them here so anytime I get near enough to pick some up, I check the grocery and liquor stores for them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The grocery store here had about half the space in the beer coolers empty when we went yesterday morning, so I think things are still chaotic with the recent re-shutdown order, even though that doesn't take effect until Monday. On the good side, they now have an entire aisle of nothing but TP, but on the bad side, apparently PepsiCo has stopped producing Mountain Dew Throwback entirely, blaming it on a shortage of aluminum cans, and who knows what there'll be a run on this weekend as people try to stock up.

Oh well, I'll keep plugging away on stuff in the shop. Just need a tubafor and my post drill can get mounted on the wall, and we've got to to go Lowe's to pick up five gallons of interior paint for the painter who starts working at our place on Monday - if anyone remembers Murphy Brown, I think we've hired Eldin Bernecky's brother, and I should be able to find a tubafor. If not, I'll scavenge a pallet from the hardware store or something.

Gotta run. It's time to close windows for the day. Not even 7 am, but it's gonna be a hot one,


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have a Stanley Scrub plane but have to admit never used it since the VA bought me the 6" jointer with the carbide inserts and the 15" planner with the inserts to.

I can not use it or the anything bigger then a #5 since it takes to much from my back to use them.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

This gonna seem like a totally dumb question, but what is IPA? In relation to beer.


----------



## JohnMcClure

India Pale Ale. Has a really cool backstory related to British colonialism in India. Tends to be more bitter and much more flavorful, often citrusy.

Now I'll back out and let one of the real beer drinkers go at it


----------



## Lazyman

I wish you guys would stop talking about tools I don't have. Now I am looking for a scrub plane.

IPA's are my favorite style of beer. In fact I can hardly drink some of the other styles of beer anymore. IPAs usually have an extra hoppy flavor. If I remember correctly, they used extra hops to extend the life of the beer for a long sea voyage from England to India.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I wish you guys would stop talking about tools I don't have. Now I am looking for a scrub plane.


There used to be a company selling cheap (new in plastic) Stanley #3s on eBay, and you could pretty easily make one of those into a scrub plane, Nathan. Just camber the blade and open up the mouth and there you are. Find a plane about that size for $20, and you're good to go. Try to buy a new or used scrub plane, and you're spending over $100.


----------



## duckmilk

Maybe you can coerce Arlin to sell you his?


----------



## Lazyman

I was thinking the same thing, Dave but it's hard to look away from a shiny restored one on eBay.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I was thinking the same thing, Dave but it s hard to look away from a shiny restored one on eBay.


Out of curiosity I took a cheap maroon #3 I bought on eBay (new in the blister pack from Stanley Canada) for $27 last year (shipped, I think). Spent 15 minutes at the grinder, and 10 minutes at the coarse sharpening stone, plus 5 minutes adjusting the frog back a smidge to open the mouth. Spent almost as long finding the stupid thing as I did converting it.

Edit to add: I also spent a half hour flattening the sole when I got it. Just remembered that.

It's a pretty good scrub plane now, so I have two. Wanna buy it?

Not as fancy as a Lie-Nielsen #40½, and definitely a cheaper blade, but it works. Just wish that guy was still selling these #3s. I'd buy a crate of them.


----------



## HokieKen

Apparently I'm much better at hand cutting dovetails when they are proud…









Don't be disappointed though. My first board had sliding dumbasses.


----------



## Keebler1

Don't be disappointed though. My first board had sliding dumbasses.









- HokieKen
[/QUOTE]

And that is why I havent tried dovetails


----------



## Keebler1

Just put last coat of finish on my items should be packaged up so my wife can ship it this week


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Apparently I'm much better at hand cutting dovetails when they are proud…


I always try to leave my dovetails about 1/16 proud, and then plane (or saw if it's a fat sixteenth) them off afterwards.

Always easier to make a board shorter later.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The guy *is* still selling those maroon Canadian #3s on eBay. $37.50, free shipping.


----------



## recycle1943

Will somebody tell me what a scrub plane is -


----------



## duckmilk

> Will somebody tell me what a scrub plane is -
> 
> - recycle1943


Dick, take a look at Patrick Leach's site, click on "Patrick's Blood and Gore" at the right side of the opening page, click continue, and a scrub plane is a #40 so click on the link to "Planes # 39 - 44".
His site is a wealth of information about old hand planes.


----------



## duckmilk

I have a #40, wish I had a #40 1/2 which is a bit wider but much harder to find.


----------



## HokieKen

I have an old Dunlap #3 set up as a scrub. I find little need for it though unless I have a really long and terribly twisted board. I can usually scrub it down faster with a jack plane.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Duck, the #3 is a bit wider than the 40½. It actually works pretty well.

And yeah, a scrub plane is for when you need to hog off more than you'd normally tackle with a jack plane. Also, lighter weight, which is good and bad. But going through wet, green-treated fir, it's plenty heavy.


----------



## duckmilk

All of my planes are old Dave. I've never bought a new one from Lie or Lee. Mine are found or from flea bay. I just like the old stuff, so I don't have a #3 










Old photo


----------



## HokieKen

My scrub takes such a deep bite that it usually take me longer to clean up the scrub tracks than it does to scrub. And honestly, if the board is that bad, I have a planer sled and a jointer 

Woo hoo, 4 legit sets of dovetails!


















Dave, these are 1/16" proud but they're gonna stay that way. It's one of the defining features of the tea box I'm making as designed by Mike Peckovich. I've been itching for a good hand tool project and my Mom's birthday is in a couple weeks and she loves her tea so two birds


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I wish you guys would stop talking about tools I don t have. Now I am looking for a scrub plane.
> 
> IPA s are my favorite style of beer. In fact I can hardly drink some of the other styles of beer anymore. IPAs usually have an extra hoppy flavor. If I remember correctly, they used extra hops to extend the life of the beer for a long sea voyage from England to India.
> 
> - Lazyman





> I wish you guys would stop talking about tools I don t have. Now I am looking for a scrub plane.
> 
> IPA s are my favorite style of beer. In fact I can hardly drink some of the other styles of beer anymore. IPAs usually have an extra hoppy flavor. If I remember correctly, they used extra hops to extend the life of the beer for a long sea voyage from England to India.
> 
> - Lazyman


I think I have 2 of them and lots of #3's #4's #5 1/4 and #5's. I also have a #1 and #2 and would like another #2 for my grandson.

*I will look and find my scrubs and talk to you.*


----------



## DavePolaschek

> My scrub takes such a deep bite that it usually take me longer to clean up the scrub tracks than it does to scrub.


Make it a little less aggressive, Kenny. Like I was telling Duck, if I set mine that deep it's hard work. But set shallow I can hog off a lot over time.

Don't have huge tracks to erase that way, either.

Nice work on the dovetails, bud.


----------



## Lazyman

I would think that the radius or camber of the blade would determine how bad the tracks are. I've seen some say that they set the radius to as small as 3" but the I think that the Paul Sellers video I watched not too long ago he set it to a 6" radius on the #5 he converted. He recommends a #5 because with a shorter base, you may more easily follow the contour of a cup or bow as you work across what you are flattening and you will just make it thinner and not flatter. I actually have a crappy #5 that someone ground the lever cap back for some reason that I may convert. The main reason I want a scrub plane is because a lot of the wood that I mill myself ends up pretty wavy either from my bandsaw technique or not putting enough weight on it as it dries.

EDIT: I can't figure out why someone would have ground the end off this lever cap. That might be the best reason to convert it to a scrub. I actually got it working pretty well but it is a little fiddly. There aren't any identifying marks on this. Fortunately I didn't pay much for it.


----------



## Lazyman

Anyone ever used one of these? I picked it up for $10 at a yard sale today. If don't think it was ever taken out of the box. Even if it totally blows, I figure i can always find someone to buy it for $20.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, if set to an equal depth, the radius will determine how bad the tracks are.

I've got a smallish radius (I was aiming for 4-6", but I was free-handing it) on the one I converted today, and if I set it to take a full-width cut, I'd end up with a track over 1/8" deep. But I set it so it's removing a width of about 1/2", which is pretty easy to deal with. It's maybe 1/16" deep, and probably less. I didn't get a perfectly circular grind either. Eyeballing it, I'd say I was more parabolic.

A longer plane will do a better job flattening, but most of what I use my scrub plane for is either bulk material removal (I took something like 3/16" off the hickory cutting board I made, because that's the thickness it needed to end up), or straightening badly warped lumber (like the post for my post drill). The other use is rough flattening after something like cutting the 45" long, 6" wide, and 1.5" deep "dado" in the post. I got it close with a 37mm chisel, but I actually "finished" it with the scrub plane.

I don't claim to know more than Paul Sellers, but I also haven't been pushing planes for as many years. If I'm using a jack plane for an hour, I'm pretty much worn out for the day. When I used the 40½ scrub plane for an hour, I was tired, but I wasn't completely worn out. I actually felt pretty good once I cooled down and rehydrated. So I like the size of a 3 or a 40½.


----------



## mikeacg

I love this forum! Here I am reading a BBQ Swap Project and learning all about planes! I need to dig out all my old planes and get them organized in one place like Duckmilk did! And I need to start using them!! (Keep beating that drum Dave!).
Your dovetails look pretty good from here Kenny! I'm sure Mama will be happy…
Had a great half day in the CNC shop yesterday! Not anywhere near done yet but feeling pretty confident that I won't be blow-drying the finish on Friday so I can get the project boxed up in time to ship to my latest victim!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Mike. Resawing most of my own stock means I'm doing a lot of surface prep, so I'm learning a lot. Happy to pass along what I've learned. Also I strongly encourage building more shop storage, which will mean you'll find that you need one more (ha!) tool to make it look right. When I built my brace till (still have to finish up those drawers at some point), I ended up buying *three* new old braces from DonW to properly populate it.

Yep, we're coming into the home stretch. Half of the projects are shipped, and another is in the box waiting to go. But ship day is Friday (who decided that shipping on a Friday was a good idea? Someone should smack that guy!) so I hope this has been a productive weekend for folks.

We had what was hopefully the hottest day of our summer here yesterday, and survived it without A/C. There were a lot of chores around the house that got put off "until it's cooler," though.

Regarding finishing, one of the reasons I settled on shellac as my preferred finish is that it's dry in seconds. A few minutes after the final coat and it can be packaged up and shipped. I don't think I ever needed those last few seconds, but it's nice to know it's there!


----------



## clieb91

Got some chores and some shop time lined up for today. 2nd of 3 coats is drying right now. So progress is being made. Hope to be able to get it off by mid-week at the latest.

Have a good Sunday All.

CtL


----------



## JohnMcClure

Jocks, I could use the wisdom of this crowd today.
Tough decision to be made: I'm cutting this slab up for side tables, and my wife has suggested I waste 2.5" off the end (right end in this picture) so the resulting tabletop will have bark the entire length of one side.
I'm less interested in continuous bark and more interested in keeping the beautiful cats-eye burl features and the epoxy-filled knot.
Then again, the resulting piece per SWMBO's idea will have plenty of burl/catseye/character too it anyway… but I hate to give up all those square inches of beauty!
What do you propose?

Is it reasonable to round that corner on the bandsaw such that the bark stopping doesn't look out of place?


----------



## Bluenote38

As an engineer I never recommend reusing fasteners but those applications are high torque. These were driven 4-6 times into pine, mahogany, and GOK (God only knows) I think iike Yellowheart maybe. Pre-drilled and it started wobbling while turning. Re-torqued them and discovered that they were sheared.


----------



## HokieKen

Wood screws are probably cold formed mild steel Bill. Which means stress risers at the thread roots. Use them once and the axial load compounds it. Re-use initiates fatigue failure and then the shear load from turning… well, you know.


----------



## clieb91

John, If the rounding over will work with the application I think that could be a good solution. As long as you can do the same on the matching the table. Going to make a great looking table top.

Bill, That's Scary. What Kenny said though.

CtL


----------



## Bluenote38

Fortunately, I had it Two-Face taped


----------



## DavePolaschek

John, my understanding is that unless you stabilize it, that bark will probably come off after less time than you'd hope anyhow. Are you doing anything to keep the rest of the bark in place, or are you preparing her for there to be no bark?

Bill, thanks for the reminder not to reuse wood screws. Luckily, I bought 1000 packs of screws in the sizes I commonly use from what seems to be a good vendor, so I'll probably never be buying wood screws again. And they're all #2 Robertson drive, so I have one driver to rule them all.


----------



## HokieKen

You do know you don't have the size screw you will need tomorrow, right Dave? ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

John, there may be bugs under that bark!!! And no matter what you do to it, it will never be pleasant to the touch. Personally, I would remove it all. There will be some more sweet details revealed.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You do know you don't have the size screw you will need tomorrow, right Dave? ;-)


Yes I do, Kenny. And when that happens, I'll put that project on hold for a couple days while I order 1000 screws of the right size, with a #2 Robertson drive.

Reminds me, I need to build a cabinet to hold all my loose screws one of these days…


----------



## Keebler1

Dave I found one for you


----------



## JohnMcClure

Brian, I'm with you 100% - I'd like to remove the bark, and I'm sure as hell not going to!
I'm confident at least that there are no bugs. I've had the slab for months, no dust powder or other bug symptoms.

I told her the bark won't last. I'm keeping the whole top, and someday when the bark falls off I'll refinish the edges and it will look better.


----------



## duckmilk

> As an engineer I never recommend reusing fasteners but those applications are high torque. These were driven 4-6 times into pine, mahogany, and GOK (God only knows) I think iike Yellowheart maybe. Pre-drilled and it started wobbling while turning. Re-torqued them and discovered that they were sheared.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Would stainless screws work better Bill, or will they fatigue also with continued use?

I'm with you John, make it like she wants and fix it later when the bark fails.


----------



## duckmilk

Today has been no bueno. We had another strong downburst from a nearby storm early this morning. Another horse shed blew over onto its top, it was twice the size as the previous one.
We have a 33yo mare who we have been gently taking care of so she could live out her life in comfort. I guess she was behind the shed when it blew over. We are somewhat relieved that the way it landed on her, she probably didn't suffer. My wife is pretty devastated. That mare was her introduction into the western horse sports.
Sorry to post a downer today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Keebler, that's roughly what I'll end up building, but there will be more small drawers.

Duck, so sorry. No bueno, indeed. :-(


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry to hear it Duck.
Dave if you want plans I can print them off and send them to you or screen shot what you want so you have somewhere to start


----------



## Woodmaster1

Wax the screw it helps Reduce the friction.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Duck, that's tragic. I'm sorry for y'all and the mare.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Keebs, but I'll be winging it like I normally do. I'm going to have a ton of scraps left over from building my bookcases, and the size of those scraps will probably determine the sizes of a lot of the cabinet. And it's all 3/4 pine, so I'll be resawing it to 3/8 then planing it down to a quarter for drawer sides. Probably should build a resaw rig for my bandsaw before then, but we'll see.

I do already have a gross of drawer pulls though. Saw some on saw on Amazon and snapped them up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Dave I found one for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


Boy that would be nice


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Boy that would be nice


I'm thinking something like Ron Aylor's twenty drawer cabinet but I haven't figured how many drawers I'll need yet. More than twenty, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry about the horse Duck.


----------



## Lazyman

Sorry to hear that Duck.

How about 86 drawers Dave? This was the first thing I posted on LJ and my first real woodworking project after I retired after at least a 25 year woodworking hiatus (dang kids and job). And yes both towers are full.


----------



## HokieKen

I like yours Nathan. When it comes to hardware, I'll take a buncha small drawers over a few big ones every time. At a minimum, I want them shallow.


----------



## Lazyman

The bins are great for taking to where you are working. If I were to build another, I would add a row of deeper drawers on the bottom row. There are just a few things that are a little bulky that just need a little extra space. I did make 2 double width drawers which is why there are 86 instead of 88 drawers.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Those are neat, Nathan, but I think given the current layout of my shop, I'll do more traditional drawers that I can hang against the wall. I suffer badly from piling too much crap on any available horizontal surface. Hoping that'll get better as I make more places to put things away, and I can actually work on my bench.


----------



## HokieKen

I think I'll stick with my plastic organizers for hardware. They're way too easy ;-) I do like your rig though Nathan. I was actually pondering a 6-sided version last night with an open center for all-thread. But, there are just too many projects on the list right now for me to be building shop furniture…


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, I gave that clamping system I showed above a try yesterday and it works surprisingly well. I tried out several of its configurations and it holds well and could turn out to be pretty useful. Could even see this becoming part of my vacation mobile woodworking kit

Holding a spindle or leg between centers for planing or shaping








Holding a long board for planing or routing.








Elevating and angling a piece. Could be handy for carving. 









Configuration changes are very easy. I would not pay Ebay prices much less full retail for it but if you don't have a good workbench (I don't) and find one cheap at a garage sale, it could prove useful until you do and the portability could be handy as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Nathan. Looks like a solid carver's vise if you don't use it for anything else


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Nathan! Workholding is 90% of the battle when working with hand tools, it seems. I've made a bunch of different-shaped chunks of tubafor that fit into my machinist vise. Got a set of flat wood, got a couple sets with triangles cut into them (horizontal and vertical). I need to get more tubafors on hand so I can make up more, but the fact that I can rotate that vise and it sits about six inches higher than the bench top means I end up using it a lot.

Back in MN it was on the wrong end of the bench, so it basically just kept the tools from falling off between the bench and the wall. That's not a horrible use either, but having it actually holding work seems even better. ;-/


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Boy that would be nice
> 
> I'm thinking something like Ron Aylor's twenty drawer cabinet but I haven't figured how many drawers I'll need yet. More than twenty, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I like how he made it. I would need about 60 or 70 even but do not have the floor space or much of wall space either.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sorry to hear that Duck.
> 
> How about 86 drawers Dave? This was the first thing I posted on LJ and my first real woodworking project after I retired after at least a 25 year woodworking hiatus (dang kids and job). And yes both towers are full.
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Now that is what I am talking about right there. Little space needed and lots or drawers. I will have to buy one sometime since I do not know how to make stuff like that yet but would love to learn.

Nathan

If you know how to make that and willing to teach me I will give you the scrub plane.


----------



## recycle1943

> BTW, I gave that clamping system I showed above a try yesterday and it works surprisingly well. I tried out several of its configurations and it holds well and could turn out to be pretty useful. Could even see this becoming part of my vacation mobile woodworking kit
> 
> Holding a spindle or leg between centers for planing or shaping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding a long board for planing or routing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevating and angling a piece. Could be handy for carving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration changes are very easy. I would not pay Ebay prices much less full retail for it but if you don't have a good workbench (I don't) and find one cheap at a garage sale, it could prove useful until you do and the portability could be handy as well.
> 
> - Lazyman


Well, crap !! I was just about ready to send you $20 for it. but now that you found a use for it - oh well


----------



## recycle1943

A week or so back I sent a fellow LJ'er a couple hunks of wood that I didn't know what to do with it and a piece of it turned into one hell of a nice marking gauge










Thanks Again Jim


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sorry to hear that Duck.
> 
> How about 86 drawers Dave? This was the first thing I posted on LJ and my first real woodworking project after I retired after at least a 25 year woodworking hiatus (dang kids and job). And yes both towers are full.
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Now that is what I am talking about right there. Little space needed and lots or drawers. I will have to buy one sometime since I do not know how to make stuff like that yet but would love to learn. Looking at it seems there are 6 boxes on each and only 8 sides so that makes it 48 drawers unless you make two that sit on top of the other.
> 
> Nathan
> 
> If you know how to make that and willing to teach me I will give you the scrub plane.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


----------



## ArlinEastman

> BTW, I gave that clamping system I showed above a try yesterday and it works surprisingly well. I tried out several of its configurations and it holds well and could turn out to be pretty useful. Could even see this becoming part of my vacation mobile woodworking kit
> 
> Holding a spindle or leg between centers for planing or shaping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding a long board for planing or routing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevating and angling a piece. Could be handy for carving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration changes are very easy. I would not pay Ebay prices much less full retail for it but if you don't have a good workbench (I don't) and find one cheap at a garage sale, it could prove useful until you do and the portability could be handy as well.
> 
> - Lazyman


I have one of those Zyliss vises also but just pieces of it and will not work like yours. Let me know IF you ever sell it.


----------



## HokieKen

> A week or so back I sent a fellow LJ er a couple hunks of wood that I didn t know what to do with it and a piece of it turned into one hell of a nice marking gauge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahnks Again Jim
> 
> - recycle1943


That's really nice Dick!


----------



## recycle1943

> A week or so back I sent a fellow LJ er a couple hunks of wood that I didn t know what to do with it and a piece of it turned into one hell of a nice marking gauge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahnks Again Jim
> 
> - recycle1943
> 
> That s really nice Dick!
> 
> - HokieKen


None of my doin' Kenny, you can place the blame on Jim Jakosh


----------



## GrantA

Yall have been chatty, I've been wide open finishing up some things before heading to AK in the morning 
Speaking of that I need an S please  delivery eta is Thursday


----------



## HokieKen

Awww crap… Grant has shipped and it's not even ship date yet. I have a feeling the earth will implode or collide with the sun or something.


----------



## RichBolduc

This just proves that 2020 is back asswards.

Rich



> Awww crap… Grant has shipped and it s not even ship date yet. I have a feeling the earth will implode or collide with the sun or something.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## DavePolaschek

Gotcher S now, Grant. That makes you another P S Rer


----------



## GrantA

Lol I considered having my dad drop off the package on Friday just to keep tradition.
I finally got to use my edge sander and my floor standing OSS - holy crap they are awesome


----------



## EarlS

> Lol I considered having my dad drop off the package on Friday just to keep tradition.
> I finally got to use my edge sander and my floor standing OSS - holy crap they are awesome
> 
> - GrantA


Does Grant get bonus points for using his new toys (I mean tools) AND getting his "S" before the deadline and not being the last one to ship?

Have fun in AK - watch out for the bears.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Does Grant get bonus points for using his new toys (I mean tools) AND getting his "S" before the deadline and not being the last one to ship?


His bonus was he got his R early enough to take his new BBQ items to Alaska with him. ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Well played Dave!
I even put a note in the box, took pictures AND took pictures of what I received. I think Rich is onto something it's a 2020 thing


----------



## Keebler1

Mark me as shipped


----------



## DavePolaschek

You got it, Keebler! Cool! Down to just four who have not yet shipped.

Grant, I think you'd best sit down. There's probably something wrong with you. ;-) That or 2020 is even weirder than we all thought. What's next? President Kanye?


----------



## GrantA

Oh yeah the little club turned out pretty nice! I smeared a bunch of semi-gloss spar varnish on it


----------



## JohnMcClure

Have fun up there Grant!
I proposed to my wife in Eagle River, not far at all from Seward. Fishing up there would be awesome, never done it though. Be safe!


----------



## mikeacg

I'm thinking of waiting until Saturday to ship now just to keep the universe in balance! What is Grant thinking?????


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Lol I considered having my dad drop off the package on Friday just to keep tradition.
> I finally got to use my edge sander and my floor standing OSS - holy crap they are awesome
> 
> - GrantA


Grant

Enjoy your time there. My wife and I spent 50 months stationed in Anchorage and I did tons (Literally) of fishing salmon and halibut off of Homer. Went to Kodiak Island and shot my 4 deer without seeing a bear.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Is there anyone close to me here in Iowa?? If you can teach making drawers and a cabinet I will teach how to turn with all I have been taught by the experts and some gas money.


----------



## Lazyman

> Sorry to hear that Duck.
> 
> How about 86 drawers Dave? This was the first thing I posted on LJ and my first real woodworking project after I retired after at least a 25 year woodworking hiatus (dang kids and job). And yes both towers are full.
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Now that is what I am talking about right there. Little space needed and lots or drawers. I will have to buy one sometime since I do not know how to make stuff like that yet but would love to learn.
> 
> Nathan
> 
> If you know how to make that and willing to teach me I will give you the scrub plane.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I'm sure that the group and I could coach you through the build. As usual, there is more than one way to do everything. After I built those, I actually designed a new easier approach.


----------



## HokieKen

> Is there anyone close to me here in Iowa?? If you can teach making drawers and a cabinet I will teach how to turn with all I have been taught by the experts and some gas money.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Earl is near Cedar Rapids Arlin. And he has lots of experience with cabinet building and will be getting his first lathe in the near future.


----------



## GrantA

You guys aren't very chatty today… I guess it's kinda early yet. Flight 2 of 3 today is about to take off, where's the beer?!?

Arlin- my friend who organizes this trip was in Anchorage for a bit too, Air Force. He did some deckhand work for a charter company on Deep Creek in Ninilchik, since he left there I think around 94 he has gone on a fishing trip every other year. I went in 2018 and was invited back this time Woo-hoo


----------



## ArlinEastman

That should be a great time Grant!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Have fun Grant!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, sonuva…










First time I've had an "off by a foot" error in a while. Gonna need to unpack that last box so I can find my board-stretcher.

(That's the post for my post drill)


----------



## EarlS

> Is there anyone close to me here in Iowa?? If you can teach making drawers and a cabinet I will teach how to turn with all I have been taught by the experts and some gas money.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin - I'm in the Quad Cities, which for you non-iowegans is on the east side of the state, in the 'armpit of IA' if you will. I'm a couple blocks off the Mississippi River, just south of the first IA exit off I-80.

If I recall, Arlin lives in Council Bluffs which is where the Oracle Of Omaha resides, on the other side of the state, basically on the Missouri River.


----------



## HokieKen

It's all corn to us Earl.


----------



## GrantA

Dave I'm pretty proud of Minnesota right now, 2-hr layover at MSP, we had some pretty good burgers and some damned fine local IPA from Surly, yum!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Surly makes good stuff, Grant, but I kinda got tired of it. It's all got about 30% more hops than I think it should, but that's their thing.

On the other hand, I got to watch this during lunch here in Santa Fe:










For some reason, the hummingbirds have been *loving* our feeder the past couple days. They've drank about 4-5 oz of nectar in the past 24 hours, and a couple of them will actually land and perch to have drinks.


----------



## GrantA

It was pretty hoppy, I put a pinch of salt in it 
A quick look at their site shows the one I had (Furious) was one of their first and now they have hazy/juicy ipa options. I bet it's a great place to visit but nah we're loading up for the Anchorage flight now, plenty of beer and fish that direction


----------



## GrantA

Hey I missed the hummingbirds earlier, or you edited that into the post later hmm

Now it's getting better


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, a friend of mine very carefully puts his hands around the feeder and then stands really still. The hummers will eventually land on your hands if you stay still enough. You might need to have the feeder up for longer so that they get used to you being around but it makes a great picture.


----------



## recycle1943

yeah, my hummers are people specific. If during wine bar our neighbor lady is sitting near the feeder, the hummers whiz in and out - can hardly see them. After she leaves and it just me, they land, feed and chirp - crap on the flowers under the feeder and are gone for 15 minutes


----------



## HokieKen

Back in high school a six pack of natty light used to get me a hummer now and then. I never thought to take a picture though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I edited it, Grant. I'm sneaky that way.

The feeder is outside, and I was sitting in our dining room shooting the pictures through the window or screen. And if I put my hands around the feeder, how would I hold the camera? ;-)

We've had the feeder up all this year, but it's just this week it's gotten real busy. We had just a couple birds feeding at it until now, but suddenly word got out or something.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Is there anyone close to me here in Iowa?? If you can teach making drawers and a cabinet I will teach how to turn with all I have been taught by the experts and some gas money.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> Arlin - I m in the Quad Cities, which for you non-iowegans is on the east side of the state, in the armpit of IA if you will. I m a couple blocks off the Mississippi River, just south of the first IA exit off I-80.
> 
> If I recall, Arlin lives in Council Bluffs which is where the Oracle Of Omaha resides, on the other side of the state, basically on the Missouri River.
> 
> - EarlS


Yah opposite sides of the state and to back to. (((( I will start driving where ever I wish now if I can get a truck to do so. I have not driven since 2008 and now that I am off of some of those bad meds and other meds I can now drive. I just need to find something like a Ford Ranger or Chevy S10 or even maybe an older truck in the 60's would be great. I know I would LOVE to have my 1958 chevy apache again with the duel headlights and 4×4 it was a great truck.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Surly makes good stuff, Grant, but I kinda got tired of it. It's all got about 30% more hops than I think it should, but that's their thing.
> 
> On the other hand, I got to watch this during lunch here in Santa Fe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, the hummingbirds have been *loving* our feeder the past couple days. They've drank about 4-5 oz of nectar in the past 24 hours, and a couple of them will actually land and perch to have drinks.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


They are nice to watch Dave. I have one out that holds a Quart and it was gone in two days and filled it up again today. So glad I can mix up more. We have at least 6 pair of nests we have spotted and all with eggs and that happens year after year. We also have Yellow, Red, Blue and Purple finches and watch them come year after year and all the young ones to. I keep track of everything that comes to the feeders.

When I was in the wheelchair for a while it was fun watching the birds, Squirrels, Rabbits, Turkeys, Raccoons, Deer, Bobcats, and so many others all the time and still do.


----------



## GrantA

This is mind blowing for a South Georgia boy like me, my second time but I can't imagine it ever getting old, unless you live in it lol 
Y'all just tell me to quit posting pics if ya want otherwise I'll keep at it


----------



## duckmilk

That's beautiful Grant. Keep posting, especially of the fish you catch.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> They are nice to watch Dave. I have one out that holds a Quart and it was gone in two days and filled it up again today.


Yeah, they are, Arlin. Our feeder has a 10oz bottle, which used to last over a week when we just had the one little green guy feeding at it (and chasing everyone else away). I didn't see him today, but we had maybe ten different hummingbirds, and I'll have to refill after tomorrow morning's breakfast rush.

Got a piece of white oak sitting in the garage that's going to be three or four new birdhouses for next spring. Between the house finches and western bluebirds, there's a lot of feathered guys to watch around here, and with some of our flowers taking off, we're getting lots of visitors to them, too. The butterfly bush out the kitchen window was popular with the hummingbirds today, too.


----------



## doubleG469

Ordered the BeaverCraft carving set off Amazon (cheap try tools) and carved my first spoon. Not completely finished as I think I'll do some embellishments on it and then finish sand. 
First thoughts a lot hard than you'd think and I like it.


















Oh and it's probably a lot easier on green wood ca the dry stuff!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Gary


----------



## Lazyman

What kind of wood did you use Gary? I have the BeaverCraft hook knife and it seems like a pretty decent knife to me, though I have not used it much.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Gary! I have carved one spoon and I'm sure I'll do more. I just seem to always gravitate to other projects when it comes to carving. I did do a blog on making my Mora hook knife a little more useful. Maybe the Beavercraft has the same issue? And yeah, green wood makes it MUCH better…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

Good work on the spoon.

Dave

If you have a lathe you can do what I did. I have taken 4" to 6" thick piece of log that is about 5" to 7" in length. Drill a hole in the side of the needed bird and hollow out the inside. Before you hollow it out make the decision if the top or bottom will be hinged and part that off first.

They look great in the natural surrounds. I am going to make some for myself soon but sold all the others.


----------



## Keebler1

Arlin how much have you sold those birdhouses for? What kind of finish did you use on them if any?


----------



## doubleG469

I used Bradford pear off cut, because of how nice it is on the lathe. I'm sure a lot f it is my technique


----------



## Lazyman

I have tried carving some green BP several times and it was a bitch. Only tool I was able to do anything with was a draw knife. Might have better luck if you start with a fairly narrow branch which is mostly juvenile wood but it might not be dense enough to make a good spoon.


----------



## HokieKen

I've carved a few things from BP. It was pretty green and I thought it behaved exceptionally well Nathan.


----------



## doubleG469

Again probably more my technique


----------



## DavePolaschek

One of the things I found with carving my ladle from dried apple wood was that while I didn't need to adjust my Morakniv as Kenny did, I did need to make sure I made slicing cuts if I wasn't going perpendicular to the grain. The slicing cuts went a lot easier and left a smoother surface behind, but as with planing away a lot of material, going cross grain lets you get rid of a lot of wood in a hurry, It just doesn't leave a finished surface. And the apple wood was hard enough that if I didn't slice through it, I would get nowhere.


----------



## GrantA

Awesome day in Homer today fellas! 5 of us went out about 50 miles, weather was perfect and we got our limits of halibut plus a few yelloweye rockfish! No monsters but great eating size, going again tomorrow with the same guy to try for more plus salmon


----------



## Lazyman

Good think you posted the boat picture. Otherwise, I would suspect that you found them laying in the parking lot. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Arlin, no lathe here. I might build a spring pole lathe at some point, but I'm fine making birdhouses from boards. The birds seem to be okay with them, too.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice haul Grant! How do you get them back home?


----------



## GrantA

Lol Nathan nah they wouldn't lay around long someone would snatch em up for sure

Our checked "baggage" on the way up is a cube cooler on wheels, most of the clothes we pack are old ones we can just toss after the trip. The house we rent has a fish cleaning station complete with deep freezers and a commercial grade vacuum sealer. We fillet/seal/freeze the fillets and pack em in the cooler. Last time it was about 24 hrs total traveling home and they were still frozen solid.

This time delta canceled our original flight so we had to take one with an extra stop, which caused my cooler (along with my wading boots, some flies, clothes etc) to get delayed in Minneapolis. We're headed to pick it up now, on the plus side we got them to upgrade our return for the troubles to first class. I've never flown first class but instead of paying $25 for 1 checked "bag" at 50lbs we get 2 free checked items up to 70 lbs


----------



## duckmilk

Nice, I have flown first class one time. The plane was overbooked and another guy and I opted to take the later flight. The other guy knew someone at the booking station and we got upgraded. 1st class is NICE.


----------



## RichBolduc

My stuff's on the table to take to work and pack. I even wrote a letter this time!!!! Now I just hope I took enough pics. Lol

Rich


----------



## clieb91

Gary, Nicely Done. The most carving I've done is a letter opener a few years ago.

Grant those look like a great meal. Good luck with day two. No problem with the landscape pics with me.

Rich, I hear ya… Finally remembered to bring home the box I needed from work. Dave I'll let you know as soon as it is off in the mail.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

Back in 2004, I few to Chicago nearly every week for about 9 months and got to fly first class many times. The only way to fly if you can afford it. You get to board first and they'll give you a drink for the parade of poor schmucks going to coach. You haven't really flown first class though unless you get upgraded on a 777 used for intercontinental flights. Your seat pivots to a desk but also reclines completely flat into a bed.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin how much have you sold those birdhouses for? What kind of finish did you use on them if any?
> 
> - Keebler1


Depending on size from $30 to $45. I know other ones are more but it is free wood from the pile or anyone who goes by tree trimming while you are driving or even Craigs list has that stuff all the time

I do no sanding and the only finish is on top and bottom of the log. I do drill 4 - 1/2" holes into the bottom for drainage and more fresh air and of course a small hinge. I do use a dowel to secure the bottom of the wood where it is hinged so I can clean the nest later.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job, Rich and Chris. That leaves Mike and Bill wrapping things up, by my count.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, no lathe here. I might build a spring pole lathe at some point, but I'm fine making birdhouses from boards. The birds seem to be okay with them, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I highly agree, I just run out of boards before I run out of tree.


----------



## mikeacg

Dave,

I'm a Friday ship for sure! I shut the CNC off at 12:45 this morning but I've got a keeper… 
Looks like I'm going to be finishing BBQ swap projects for the next couple of months. I kept changing my mind on which project to finish and send this time! Heck, maybe one of them will work for the beer swap and I'll be ahead of the game for a change!

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cool, Mike! Hopefully Bill is busy wrapping things up and hasn't been overcome by turpentine fumes or accidentally drank the shellac. ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

My wife says what I made is to pretty and that I can't send it out…... -_-

Rich


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I'll bet the other folks in first class would love it if you wear your fishing clothes on the plane. I wouldn't bother taking a shower either.

Rich - you aren't supposed to show her what you make. It's just better that way.


----------



## RichBolduc

So this is where 2 random items show up in my Informed Delivery for arriving soon… So I start stalking every profile on here trying to guess who I'm getting something from… lol

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

And Rich gets his S. Apparently his wife let him ship after all. Or he's sending someone a box of lumber with a "some assembly required" note. ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

I snuck it out of the house while she was still sleeping 

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Rich you're supposed to make more than one duh!
Earl that's a great idea but I'd kinda like my wife to welcome me home not shove me outside because she smelled me on the way lol

Good morning from Homer AK fellas!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> My wife says what I made is to pretty and that I can t send it out…... -_-
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Jeez, I wish I had your problem. My wife throws away her stuff to make room for my stuff so she doesnt have to look at it.


----------



## bndawgs

Looks like a great time Grant.

My weekly clock project question: Can I do another coat of BLO? There's a slight coloration in the walnut and I'm wondering if I missed some glue? So I wanted to sand it down and add more BLO to see if that does the trick?

Can I do that and if so, should I do the whole thing again?


----------



## DavePolaschek

You can do that, Steve. You don't have to redo the whole thing, either. But you can if you want.

And before someone asks (you know who you are), sending me two tracking numbers does not mean you get two Ses, unless both numbers make it into the system. ;-)

FedEx dropped off a package today! I got some neat stuff which promptly got claimed. I guess I should've opened it in the shop instead of the front portale.


----------



## RichBolduc

I want 2 S's damn it… Not my fault the post office lied about priority boxes available… Now I need to wait on a refund for my initial label.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Heh! I know to not trust them. I've got stacks of small, both kinds of medium and both kinds of large boxes. And when I walk into the post office carrying one, they're *always* out of the size I have in my hands.

Edit to add: Earl, I finally got to the box containing the dice mallet. Been using it a lot on a dovetailed sandpaper storage shelf. It's just the right size. I did have to modify it so it would sit correctly on the bench, though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> And Rich gets his S. Apparently his wife let him ship after all. Or he's sending someone a box of lumber with a "some assembly required" note. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Now that is funny. but kind of neat idea to.


----------



## RichBolduc

Don't worry Arlin… I can send "Make your own stuff" parts if you want 

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Rich you re supposed to make more than one duh!
> Earl that s a great idea but I d kinda like my wife to welcome me home not shove me outside because she smelled me on the way lol
> 
> Good morning from Homer AK fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


I remember that setting many times thanks for the memories.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Don t worry Arlin… I can send "Make your own stuff" parts if you want
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Rich

I think it is a good idea of a new trade. Something like sending a box of wood/woods to someone and getting it back with whatever the other thought of doing with it.

What do you guys think?????


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK guys I sure could use your Help/ideas

Talking with Nathan he advised me on getting others on the site to maybe help with both people to help person wise in taking up for Peace Of Mind Arts & Crafts Center and getting it going and in others in help in donations.

He advises using my Sig line in the heading asked for the help but I do not know how to word what is needed nor the organizing getting the word out.

I did email him what I had so far, but do not know how to ask for people to take up asking for donations, another for maybe setting up a website (we do have an email address) someone well people who can take up the cause, believe in it and help get it going.

You can post it here or send me a PM and I will try to organize it and then post it again here for editing or if anyone is up to do the editing I will send the info to you.

Thanks


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I think it is a good idea of a new trade. Something like sending a box of wood/woods to someone and getting it back with whatever the other thought of doing with it.
> 
> What do you guys think?????


We've talked about that in the past, either as a back and forth or as a three-way (one guy sends wood, another makes something, a third receives it), but nobody has been willing to run it yet. It will be at least twice as much work to run as a normal swap, and if someone gets sick, gets busy, or just flakes out, it'll be more thinking to try and come up with a good solution.

I probably would participate, but I don't think I'd want to run such a swap. This one has gone very smoothly, but at least once in the past I was scrambling on the day after ship day, making stuff to send to a guy who was otherwise going to get stiffed. It worked out okay, thanks to help from a couple other 'jocks, but I just see too many ways for things to go wrong if we get much more complicated than we already are.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - I didn't really think about standing the mallet up on it's head. I'd knock it over, which would spill my coffee or knock something else over which would ultimately wind up with something hitting the floor, so I make sure my mallets are always laying on their side. Same with the drill and anything else that can be tipped over.

Speaking of using stuff from other LJ's - I've been using the heck out of Kenny's pencil and marking knives. Dave K's purpleheart mallet is always on the bench too. Plenty of things that need a whack. I just need to remember to take some pictures now and again.


----------



## HokieKen

They're "kiridashis" not "marking knives" Earl. If you can't get it right, you have to send them back ;-) Glad they and the pencil are getting a workout!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> ...spill my coffee…


That's why I put a drink holder on a cleat, Earl. If I laid everything down, I'd need another two or three benches just to hold my crap. I may have a bit of an organization problem.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> ...spill my coffee…
> 
> That's why I put a "drink holder on a cleat"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


So smart! Me, not so much. Next time I spill my coffee all over my workbench I will (probably) make something similar.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Next time I spill my coffee all over my workbench I will (probably) make something similar.


I told myself that about a dozen spills ago… :-/

I'm not necessarily smart on the first try, but I eventually get there.


----------



## clieb91

Shipped!! 
Box went out today after work.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job, Chris!


----------



## EarlS

> They re "kiridashis" not "marking knives" Earl. If you can t get it right, you have to send them back ;-) Glad they and the pencil are getting a workout!
> 
> - HokieKen


 - I looked up the definition of Kiridashi in my Iowegan reference dictionary - it means fancy marking knife  and you can't have them back….. All I know is they are super sharp, work great, and are super cool looking (like me)!!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> They re "kiridashis" not "marking knives" Earl. If you can t get it right, you have to send them back ;-) Glad they and the pencil are getting a workout!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - I looked up the definition of Kiridashi in my Iowegan reference dictionary - it means fancy marking knife  and you can t have them back….. All I know is they are super sharp, work great, and are super cool looking (like me)!!!!
> 
> - EarlS


I ALSO LOOKED IT UP in my dictionary says washed up useless not worth a penny rode hard and put away wet LOL


----------



## Keebler1

Tony you entered Kardashian not kiridashi


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Tony you entered Kardashian not kiridashi
> 
> - Keebler1


LOL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like Mike gets to be tail-end-Charlie on this swap. Everyone else has an S. Unless I missed him saying he shipped…

Got my post drill mounted this morning (with a hand from the painter who's painting in our house - he thought my shop looked "all woodwright's shop" which I think was a compliment), and just got back from the hardware store where I got a couple new bolts for the handle (which got bent by the movers). It's working again. And I ain't moving it ever again.


----------



## Bluenote38

"S" for me as in USP"S"  I paid a couple shekels extra to get it there post haste - ROFL I do amuse myself. (No comments Kenny…)


----------



## EarlS

Dave - your shop isn't nearly cluttered enough to keep up with the Woodwright shop.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a stupid question (no comments Bill) for you Dave. Why would you mortise a board into a post to mount your drill to rather than just plane a flat section and mount the drill directly to the post?


----------



## HokieKen

> Tony you entered Kardashian not kiridashi
> 
> - Keebler1


Well done Keebler.


----------



## Bluenote38

dbl post …stupid phone


----------



## Bluenote38

> Here s a stupid question (no comments Bill) for you Dave. Why would you mortise a board into a post to mount your drill to rather than just plane a flat section and mount the drill directly to the post?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Ok, I ve been pretty quite on this thread but seriously Kenny… ;-) That sounds like: "A horse walks into a bar…" joke
> 
> - Bill Berklich


----------



## bndawgs

maybe to take the stress off the screws or bolts that are used to mount the drill?


----------



## Woodmaster1

Count me as received got the package today. Awesome swap item can't wait to post pictures.


----------



## HokieKen

A horse walks into a bar. Bartender says "hey". Horse says "yeah, thanks. I'll take a beer too."


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Here s a stupid question (no comments Bill) for you Dave. Why would you mortise a board into a post to mount your drill to rather than just plane a flat section and mount the drill directly to the post?
> 
> - HokieKen


The board was already attached to the post drill when Mos sold it to me Kenny. And it's a nice piece of maple that's straight and the post drill is very securely bolted to it. *And* the post drill weighs over a hundred pounds, so with the mortise in the post, I just need to hoist it into place and can hold it with one hand while drilling the holes for the carriage bolts and ratcheting them in.

So basically, the mortise made it easier to get the darn thing mounted to the post without needing lots of help. The painter wanted to see my shop, so I asked it he could hold the drill after I got it lifted into place, but I *think* I could've done it myself if needed.



> Dave - your shop isn t nearly cluttered enough to keep up with the Woodwright shop.


I'm working on it, Earl. I'm working on it.

Edit to add: we got another PSR. Up to five of us complete.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. Makes sense. I just wondered why you spent all that time chopping out that mortise just to fit another board, the same size, right back into it ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Hey Dave! I've still got a few hours to ship and still be legal! I already told you I was shipping tomorrow to make up for Grant shipping early…

OK, OK…. I shipped! You guys are mercilous!!!!

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

Heh, Mike! Just razzin' you a little.

Six packages in flight. Hopefully we'll get to reveal a little early and Kenny can crank up the beer swap.

And six PSRs. We're halfway done!


----------



## recycle1943

ship ? are we supposed to ship again. I did that once already, be a month ago tomorrow


----------



## RichBolduc

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PLEASE NO!!!

Rich



> Hopefully we'll get to reveal Kenny a little early
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## clieb91

Lookin' forward to reveals. I stood my ground somehow and did not open up my package until I got the one I was sending packed and ready to go. Love what I got!

Kenny, you got another thread going? If you can deal with a non-drinker entering I may actually join in, sure I'm glutton for punishment though. But doesn't look like I'll have all that many shows to get ready for.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I don't have a thread up yet Chris. I'll wait until this one winds down completely before I start the beer swap thread. Non-drinkers are always welcome! You'll still have to send beer out but we'll tell your sender to send soda or whatever instead unless you want the beer for your wife like Rich. If we get others who don't want beer, I'll pair up the non-drinkers with each other.

Whenever somebody asks me that, my instinct is to razz them and try to goad them into trying the beers they get in the swap. But I'm always afraid they may be a recovered alcoholic teetering on the edge and that my "encouragement" might send them over. So I don't :-/

Rich, it's Friday so I'll have a beer or two after the gym tonight. I should have a reveal posted for you by morning.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have to give a shout out to Kenny for sending me a box of wood scraps we can use.

Thanks Kenny.

This is a project I finished from wood I received from others. The cherry I received about 2 months ago which was 4.5×4.5×11 and the Clairo walnut was from about 6 years ago and it was 20"x20"x20" and quite a load to unpackage.




























Don't laugh it was the best I could do with shaking hands the last few days. Hope I can sell it when I can get to a craft fair.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I don t have a thread up yet Chris. I ll wait until this one winds down completely before I start the beer swap thread. Non-drinkers are always welcome! You ll still have to send beer out but we ll tell your sender to send soda or whatever instead unless you want the beer for your wife like Rich. If we get others who don t want beer, I ll pair up the non-drinkers with each other.
> 
> Whenever somebody asks me that, my instinct is to razz them and try to goad them into trying the beers they get in the swap. But I m always afraid they may be a recovered alcoholic teetering on the edge and that my "encouragement" might send them over. So I don t :-/
> 
> Rich, it s Friday so I ll have a beer or two after the gym tonight. I should have a reveal posted for you by morning.
> 
> - HokieKen


I did I guess try drinking once. Before I left Okinawa a few nights before I was sitting in the day room watching a movie with some popcorn and a few of the guy asked if I wanted anything to drink and it was on them.

They brought a Pepsi which was in bottles back then and thought it tasted kind of funny but I ate my PC and asked for another Pepsi No problem they said. Well after 5 or 6 of them I was in the twilight zone and they told me what they did the next morning after I woke up with a woman in my bed whom I did not let in. 

I just do not drink after what my father did to me and he was an alcoholic and had PTSD after almost being killed in his tank in Korea. My parents were divorced when I was 5 and I still have the marks of him not wanting me to bother him.

It does not bother me others doing so.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Kenny!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice package came in today. 6 6×6x3 cedar blanks $35 shipped


----------



## GR8HUNTER

now i got 2 ?s for you Dave 
1 - i thought you were getting a post from contractor ?
2 - why did' nt you just fasten the board directly to the studs ?
3 - you dont have to answer any of them just say #$%^ off and i will


----------



## DavePolaschek

1- I thought I was too, Tony. He never dropped it off, but he also uses a lot of medical marijuana and forgets things, so…

2- this way I have a big post which is mounted across four studs, plus gives me a place to hang things like my chuck key, spare bits, etc.


----------



## bndawgs

Still need a drawer pull and add those little tabs to keep the back on.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Steve. Did you work from plans for that? Been wanting to make a clock for a while now


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Nice package came in today. 6 6×6x3 cedar blanks $35 shipped
> 
> - Keebler1


If you want some of what I have just let me know. We have hundreds of Red Ceder trees and about 15 are getting cut down in the next week. My Brother in law BIL will be cutting the logs up and I will have him cut several for me so I can put them on my bandsaw. This is what the VA bought me 11 years ago

Item# G0636X 17" 5 HP Ultimate Bandsaw from Grizzly


----------



## Keebler1

Ill take whatever you want to send. Let me know what I owe you for shipping. If you want some for the blanks let me know. I try not to spend too much for them but am willing to spend some to get a change from tyrning pens


----------



## Lazyman

> 2 - why did nt you just fasten the board directly to the studs ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


It's called a post drill not a stud drill. Duh.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Exactly, Nathan! Plus I didn't expect the post I bought to corkscrew quite as much as it did. Man that thing moved a bunch.


----------



## Lazyman

I mounted my post drill to a cedar 2×6 and then bolted that to a stud with very long lag bolts. As long as it stays vertical, most of the weight transfers to the floor. I don't think I could pull it off the wall with a come-along.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny- Pushing it around. I'll decide once the thread is up. Just never really developed the taste for any alcohol. Wife prefers ciders or rum.

Arlin- That vase turned out looking really good. Hope there are some shows available to you soon to sell at. I got one application in for the fall and it is highly unlikely most of our other regular shows are going to happen.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Gosh Arlin, after seeing the sizes of that Walnut and Cherry, I feel like my puny little scraps might be too small? :-/ Definitely let me know if they are and I'll be more selective in what I save for you!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ken

When I am done with the next piece you will know how I use small pieces to. I have about 5 projects that are in glue up or done when I can start teaching again.


----------



## HokieKen

Great Arlin!

Been resawing and hand planing some 3/16" stock for a tea box I'm making. Anybody recognize the wood? Somebody on this thread sent it to me back in 2016 and I've been hoarding it for the perfect project ever since


----------



## ArlinEastman

O Boy O boy I receive my box today and until picture time all I can say is one of them is what I wanted to make for my wife for a few years but just could not get the price of the kit vs the need.

Thank you Thank you Thank you.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny I would say hackberry but im probably wrong


----------



## RichBolduc

Thats not the spalted pecan I sent you is it Kenny?

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

I bet your right Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Can't be from me actually. I didn't join the site till like 2018 and I got the pecan for the beer swap that year.

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hey guys.
Looks like reveals are right around the corner eh? Looking forward to watching from over here!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, I didn't sign up on LJs until November 2016, so it's almost certainly not from me. But there was some spalted hackberry floating around in 2017 that looked a lot like that…

Edit to add: yeah, John. We've got just a handful of projects still in flight, but with at least two projects crossing the Atlantic, I'm not sure how long things are going to take. I ordered a movie from Amsterdam back in May, and it just got here on Thursday, so the delays in customs are pretty nasty.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Looks very much like my hackberry.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I am almost certainly not getting what was sent to me by reveal date. But there is a fair chance he will get his by then.


----------



## HokieKen

I was mistaken on the date. It was 2017. It is spalted Hackberry. Gary sent me some after I drooled over the tote he made for the first beer swap


----------



## HokieKen

Let's try a new un )


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just noticed I haven't checked in lately. It's just been a very busy spell. I did keep up with the reading, you guys have been busy on here.) I had to take the Wife back to Duke this week. All is still great with her. Scared me really bad though, to go from a county with only 20 infections to a county with close to 7000. I was masked and gloved and alcoholed everything! (including myself, different type of alcohol though) Knocked out a couple projects. I'll post later. One is a new one on me. A casket for a dog!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Another day, another R. And pouring rain here in the desert.


----------



## Keebler1

You want the bad bews now dave or later


----------



## DavePolaschek

What's up, Keebler?


----------



## Keebler1

I havent recieved yet and i leave the house tomorrow for work and wont be home till sometime friday. Sorry to be the guy that holds up early reveal day


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not to worry. I think we'll probably stick with Friday. Hoping the packages crossing the Atlantic grow wings!


----------



## Lazyman

> Another day, another R. And pouring rain here in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


It took my brain a minute to register that the green water tower in the distance was actually your H-bird feeder. I was thinking "bummer that water tower messes up his sunset views".


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, photo shot through the window, Nathan. That feeder had over a dozen visitors this morning already, including one hummingbird who bonked his head on the window glass trying to chase away his reflection.

It was raining and blowing hard enough last night that I couldn't find a dry place to stand on our veranda, so I ended up taking pictures through the glass.

Or there's times like this morning, when I'm too lazy to put on pants, so I'm taking pictures of the bunnies through the window.


----------



## Lazyman

> Or there's times like this morning, when I'm too lazy to put on pants, so I'm taking pictures of the bunnies through the window.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 Good thing too (window not the pants thing). Don't want to traumatize those poor bunnies.


----------



## recycle1943

> Not to worry. I think we'll probably stick with Friday. Hoping the packages crossing the Atlantic *grow wings!*
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


not gonna happen


----------



## Keebler1

Dave you cant shoot dinner through a window without costing you money


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, running into project block here.

Before I go and buy these, does anyone have another suggestion for keeping the back of my clock on?


----------



## HokieKen

You can make those from wood Steve if you don't want the brass for cosmetic reasons. You can also just use a washer that overlaps the gap.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Alright, running into project block here.
> 
> Before I go and buy these, does anyone have another suggestion for keeping the back of my clock on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


You can have the hinge on the back and some magnets.

About a 2 years ago I bought a bunch of rare earth magnets from a friend and I still have 1/8, 3/16, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4 and 1" left and sold maybe 500 of them but still have 1500 left. Send me your mailing address and I will send you a few for the back.


----------



## Keebler1

Could always leave the back open


----------



## mikeacg

Steve,

I buy mine from Craft Inc. by the hundreds…

craft-inc.com/collections/turnbuttons


----------



## bndawgs

> Alright, running into project block here.
> 
> Before I go and buy these, does anyone have another suggestion for keeping the back of my clock on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> You can have the hinge on the back and some magnets.
> 
> About a 2 years ago I bought a bunch of rare earth magnets from a friend and I still have 1/8, 3/16, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4 and 1" left and sold maybe 500 of them but still have 1500 left. Send me your mailing address and I will send you a few for the back.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin,

Thank you for the generous offer. Unfortunately, I don't think magnets will work with the design of this clock. The back is inset and rests against the clock dial support.

I may try to make some out of wood. I hate all the little bs items that go along with these types of projects. tried to get some from michael's and that store ain't worth a damn.


----------



## bndawgs




----------



## Keebler1

You could always put the hinge on the bottom and magnets in top corners or use same wood across the back with a piano hinge inside


----------



## Lazyman

Hey! Don't forget to get outside sometime this week right after it gets dark and look at the comet that's passing. It is technically visible with the naked eye but it will definitely look better through a pair of binoculars or small telescope with low magnification. This evening it's between the big dipper and the horizon (to the NW). I was able to see it through binoculars in my light polluted city. Pretty cool.


----------



## EarlS

> Or there's times like this morning, when I'm too lazy to put on pants, so I'm taking pictures of the bunnies through the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave - have you seen the rare and elusive Western Jackalope??


----------



## bndawgs

> Hey! Don't forget to get outside sometime this week right after it gets dark and look at the comet that's passing. It is technically visible with the naked eye but it will definitely look better through a pair of binoculars or small telescope with low magnification. This evening it's between the big dipper and the horizon (to the NW). I was able to see it through binoculars in my light polluted city. Pretty cool.
> 
> - Lazyman


Jupiter and Saturn are also visible in the sky this month


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hey! Don't forget to get outside sometime this week right after it gets dark and look at the comet that's passing. It is technically visible with the naked eye but it will definitely look better through a pair of binoculars or small telescope with low magnification. This evening it's between the big dipper and the horizon (to the NW). I was able to see it through binoculars in my light polluted city. Pretty cool.
> 
> - Lazyman


Here's a viewing guide from CBS News that another friend pointed to.

Haven't had a chance here. We've had thunderstorms just after sunset most days lately. Looks like the monsoon is actually going for reals at the moment.










Earl. I don't believe I've seen a jackalope yet. Not a snipe. But I'll keep my eyes open. ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Apparently you can see sunset almost any evening, Dave. Drive up to Los Alamos some evening and maybe you can get above the clouds.


----------



## Bluenote38

GOT IT - Give me an "R"


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## EarlS

Ken - have you decided on the beer swap time line?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm thinking we'll take registrations until 8/7 and I'll send out names at that time. Then I'm thinking 9/1 for ship date. I'm flexible though if anybody sees issues with any of that.


----------



## RichBolduc

I guessed right on who pulled my name. Put me down for an R also. 

Now for this covid ******************** to end so I can put it to use.!!

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just three packages remaining in transit. Woot!

Cut the first four corners worth of dovetails for my bookcases today. Tomorrow I start rabbeting. My sweetie is pretty happy to see some actual progress instead of building templates or tools…


----------



## GrantA

I started typing this on the way out for the overnight trip Sunday morning and just got back in cell range so I'll ust add to my draft.

Kenny, Hazy like a fox is one of my favorites!! They have a new (to me anyway) one called hazy like an ox- it's a double ipa and it's great too ;-)

Here's Saturday's haul, limit of halibut for 9 guys, plus I caught a silver salmon (top left) on a halibut rig lol, he must've grabbed the bait on its way to the bottom and rode it all the way down (4-5lb sinker where we were). I bet he freaked out like hey there's ******************** down here that'll eat me! Bahaha









We left Seward at 6am Sunday and got back to the dock at 4pm Monday, spent the night in a little cove in the Chugach National Forest (on the boat). Fried halibut straight outta the water yum! 
Weather was pretty crappy and naturally it cleared up on the ride back to the dock. You know what they say though - a bad day fishing beats a good day at work, but we put a bunch of fish in the box and come on look at the scenery from the ride back in - that's still a great day (err 2 days) fishing!

I caught the biggest halibut of this trip, roughly 60lbs. Really about as big as we wanted for fillets anyways. Much bigger and you have to butterfly the fillets because they're so thick. 


















Time to refill the beer cooler and work on sealing and freezing fish at the cabin! And catch up on whatever else yall have posted since we left


----------



## GrantA

Hm it's not letting me add pics to that post. Here's day 1's haul from Seward 








And today


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Grant.


----------



## ArlinEastman

A lot of good eating there.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Om nom nom!

"Why'd you go fishing Grant?"

"For the halibut!"

I'll be here all week.


----------



## Lazyman

I like halibuts I cannot lie.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Looks like ya had a great time, Grant. Cold, but great. BRRRRR

I think when Keebs gets his package, ya all should just reveal. I have been waiting for a package from Dick, unrelated to the swap, that he sent on April 30, thats like nearly 3 months. LOL


----------



## HokieKen

I'm more than a little jealous Grant! Awesome haul man and looks like a great trip  Looks like there were 9 guys there. And every single one told somebody that they caught the biggest fish. So 8 of y'all are liars ;-)

I also decided to see if you were full of crap. I brought a boiled egg, english muffin and tomato to eat for breakfast. Then I saw my peanut butter in the drawer and…









It's not bad. But I won't do it again. Do yourself a favor and have it on a warm biscuit next time. It's MUCH better ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Next time you drop your hard boiled egg on the floor, you might want to wash it off.


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't drop it Nathan. I brought it to work in my pocket.


----------



## Lazyman

Then next time wash you swim suit after going to the beach.


----------



## HokieKen

Swim suit? Is that what you call those shorts all the other men wear?


----------



## Keebler1

Who wears suits to swim


----------



## GrantA

Mmm biscuits… I just made a big batch for breakfast, thick bacon & eggs, strong coffee and we're on the right track today


----------



## clieb91

Now you're just making me hungry…. though I prefer mine with gravy and a Coke. never did trust coffee.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I like bacon. But thick bacon is just ham and I can take or leave ham. Make mine crispy please 

I'll take the coffee though.


----------



## duckmilk

Bacon, what can I say but I love it. Thick or thin. I have yet to find a place where I can buy a full slab or I would. Bacon is not just ham, the two come from different parts of the hog and are cured differently.

Lots of catching up on here. We got back last night from my nephew's wedding. I was the only representative from our family. He was really happy to see me and brushed away my offer of a handshake to give me a BIG hug. 
It was at a resort just outside of Dripping Springs TX, the place was beautiful and included a swim-up bar. 
Expensive though, I spent over $900, but I would do it again in a heartbeat ) I think he's turning 50 this year and it appears he has found a keeper finally.

Reminds me, I need to check my bank balance.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have yet to find a place where I can buy a full slab or I would.


Sam's Club in Minnesota used to sell raw pork bellies to the home smoker crowd. They also sold whole rib primals and we cut some absurdly thick ribeyes back when I was tailgating and grilling 40-some days every summer.

Edit to add: just had the idea of making "coffee cubes" for my honey, so that when she makes iced coffee, it doesn't get watered down. Genius or insane? Maybe better if you don't answer that.


----------



## Lazyman

I've always said you were an idiot savant, Dave. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd say it's a guarantee you're at least half right there, Nathan. Won't say which half. ;-)


----------



## MSquared

+1 Duck on the Bacon/Ham difference. I actually have a little slab of Pork Belly in the freezer needing attention. Hope it's not too late. It's been there a while!


----------



## duckmilk

I've seen chefs on tv Marty that cut it into chunks and grill or fry it till browned and add it to different things, mmm.


----------



## bndawgs

Pork belly burnt ends.










Yes they were awesome and yes you should do it


----------



## DavePolaschek

The Asian grocery store near my place in Minneapolis had a deli where one day a week one of the entree choices was a sheet pan of pork belly that was slow roasted with a spicy red sauce (soya, garlic and red peppers, mostly) on it. Kinda looked like slippery lasagna.

Boy was that tasty. And a guy could feel his arteries clogging up with every bite! Yum!


----------



## clieb91

I'll certainly have bacon on the side of those Biscuits and and Gravy. We had some truly awesome stuff a few weeks ago when we were camping. Need to figure out if I can still order more of it.

CtL


----------



## MSquared

Duck-Steve-Dave - 'Ya got me thinkin'! Hmmm. Steve, when I do up some ribs in the smoker, I 'intend' to put the burnt ends in a pot of beans. I'm usually smackin' hands as I try to salvage them! But yeah, do them seperately!

Chris- Haven't done a batch of biscuits in a while ….


----------



## Bluenote38

I see I should have posted pics of my TX Chili BBQ'd the meat before it went into the pot… ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I know ham and bacon are different. I just meant I like my ham thick and juicy and my bacon thin and crispy ;-)

Pig isn't my favorite animal to eat in general. I like bacon, sausage, pepperoni etc etc and I LOVE me some ribs. But I can take or leave ham and would just as soon eat a hot dog as a pork chop. I'll take a cow over a pig any day.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I always sorta regret eating anything derived from pigs, but they sure taste good.


----------



## mikeacg

A hot dog Kenny? Do you know what's in them? Yikes!!!!
I drink to kill the taste of hotdogs! Haven't eaten one in years but I can still taste it… Dang! Now I'm thirsty again…


----------



## Lazyman

Geez mike! Put on some pants or at least cross your legs.


----------



## EarlS

> Reminds me, I need to check my bank balance.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck - if there is too much in there, let me know, and I can take the extra folding money off your hands. That's what friends do…...


----------



## recycle1943

everything you might hear about hot dog ingredients are just hearsay *unless* you had the opportunity to work in a meat packing plant in 1980 - 1983 as a pork belly trimmer.
Then a quick trip thru the mixing room is quite an enlightening journey.
Everything that goes into the grinder is edible in one form or another and I believe the balogna and hot dog mixture is pretty much the same.
nuff said, gonna go get a balogna, tomato and mayo on wheat bread sandwich *yum yum *


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just two days until Keebler is supposed to be home and get his goodies and we'll have reveals on Friday. That's getting pretty close.

Got the first plinth built for my bookcases yesterday, pulled off the clamps today and noticed I'd put the reinforcing strip on the back of it rather than the front, so had to correct that. And I've got a process for building the next half dozen, gotten all the wood cut, and have the tails cut for the first two of the six.

Tomorrow I'll try to plane the first plinth smooth, get the rest of the tails cut, and start cutting pins. Friday the first one gets finished and the second batch get smoothed. Got a regular production line going here…

Ooh, and the Grauniad has a roundup of barbecue from around the world. I want me some shashlik!


----------



## Bluenote38

BBQ Swap teaser…


----------



## doubleG469

> Great Arlin!
> 
> Been resawing and hand planing some 3/16" stock for a tea box I'm making. Anybody recognize the wood? Somebody on this thread sent it to me back in 2016 and I've been hoarding it for the perfect project ever since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


That's some nice looking camo wood


----------



## doubleG469

Sorry I haven't been participating my ch but I have been so busy I don't know which way is up.

On a lighter side, finish sanded and oil the first spoon.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice job


----------



## duckmilk

> Reminds me, I need to check my bank balance.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Duck - if there is too much in there, let me know, and I can take the extra folding money off your hands. That s what friends do…...
> 
> - EarlS


Ain't no extra Earl, the govt and others spoke up first.

Bill, that grill is too clean to use.

Nice Gary.

My shop looks like a mechanic's shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Been taking pictures.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got some free wood yesterday (white oak, red oak, ash and maple. I see several boxes, cutting boards and cheese cutters. It is 5" wide 38" long and 1 1/2"+thick.


----------



## clieb91

Only a few hours left to reveal time and it seems to be really quiet around here. I will get a chance to post and see everything when I get home tomorrow afternoon from work and a meeting. Fingers crossed I found another place willing to buy pens and small items from me for gift shop sales.

CtL


----------



## ArlinEastman

OOOOOOO I hurt so much, but was out with my Grandson fishing 4 hours. First time fishing since just before the bombing. 
We caught 14 bluegill and he caught a 14" bass but there all bass had to be thrown back.

My Sweetheart has the bass on her phone and here are the other ones.



















This is his first fish and about 4.9" long Bluegill and he got 3 ones and then the Bass










Like a 11 year old he knew EVERYTHING but did not know anything about fishing and tried to get him to do a crawlers but he hates putting them on the hook since it hurts the worms and keeps telling me to kill the fish instead of just letting them stay on the bank.
Well not to bad for his first time tho but Grandpa hurts a ton. But feels good inside.


----------



## duckmilk

> Been taking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Did you run out of Hamms?

Nice bird pictures Dave.

Good time Arlin.

I don't know where everyone is Chris.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Only a few hours left to reveal time and it seems to be really quiet around here. I will get a chance to post and see everything when I get home tomorrow afternoon from work and a meeting. Fingers crossed I found another place willing to buy pens and small items from me for gift shop sales.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


Yeah.. TOO quiet… Kenny must be sleeping ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Duck, trying something local-ish. Red Door is in ABQ. Not a great beer, but my sweetie likes it. And yeah, I drank the last Hamm's last weekend and the we're out of it at the gas station.

For reveals, I'd say Brian gets to start, but he probably hasn't received his goodies yet. Give it until after midnight MDT before popping the cork, perhaps? I'll post in the morning if y'all are shy and need someone else to go first.

Sounds like a good day, Arlin.


----------



## Lazyman

I am driving up to Colorado tomorrow for a long distance beer run, I mean, social distancing wedding on Saturday. I plan to pick up some Upslope IPA as well as some La Cumbre Red Ryote and Elevated IPAs (an ABQ brewery) if I can find them along my route. Unfortunately, the 14 day quarantine rule in NM means we won't be able to spend any time in NM on the way back.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wave as you go past, Nathan.

I recall there being a beer store in Raton that had pretty good selection if you're doing 64 to 25.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks. I will look for it if I don't find it my the La Cumbre beers in CO.


----------



## GrantA

Well I think it's time! It's 1am in Alaska and I'm about to get a little sleep before we pack up in the morning and head to the airport :-(

I got a package from our fearless leader Dave!









The box is walnut, make and birch, dovetailed and the handle on it is super sweet & hand carved!









He used stabilized maple harvested from a resort in MN for the tool handles- there's a carving knife from Hock (high carbon steel made in France), a carving fork that's usa made and a nice sharpening steel too! Excellent choices!!!








There were also some spice shakers - salt & pepper and green & red Chile powder from NM! I'm anxious to try those chiles for sure! 








And you can see underneath the goodies are two aprons- the black one is from Hock and it's in the shop already, the other is dairy cow inspired and currently lives in the girls' cooking supply drawer hehe

Thanks a lot Dave!!


----------



## mikeacg

What a way to start a swap! Our illustrious leader set the bar pretty high for the rest of us!!!
Great job Dave and congrats Grant. Mighty fine looking swap stuff there!

I especially like the idea of adding spice shakers (Red and Green? Absolutely genius!) to one's arsenal! I will be stealing that idea before the day is over!


----------



## Bluenote38

I agree with da Yooper! Totally cool stuff. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Great start! What a wonderful set. The shakers really set it off.


----------



## HokieKen

Excellent work Dave! Are the shakers hand tooled or did you have somebody turn them for you? That box is snazzy  You hand carve the lettering too?


----------



## Bluenote38

Mike ACG ( da Yooper) Sent my BBQ Items. We wasted no time putting them to use ( like 15 minutes box to table) 









I love the sign! I was struck by the colors - I never (almost never) use paint. These colors really pop!










I also got a wine glass/bottle carrier carved with the "fruit of the vine"



















And finally a croissant bandsaw box (though he may have CNC'd it)










Thanks Mike - All have been put to use - see you in a few weeks in Mackinaw City


----------



## HokieKen

WOW Mike! Those are so friggin' cool )) I dunno which is the coolest but that sign is awesome. Fantastic job on the paint. That's the kinda thing that sets a CNC guy apart from a real artist who has a CNC machine!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wow guys, looking real nice so far. I havent gotten my package yet and probably wont for like another two months.

I have photos of what I sent to Dick. Maybe he has photos of what he sent to me. So I was thinking maybe, if its ok with Dick, we could post in reverse??? I know thats against swap policy, but what do ya think Dave?


----------



## HokieKen

I think that sounds like a great idea Brian. Given current transit times, I think y'all should get to show off your stuff when everybody else does. Of course the only downside is that you and Dick won't have any surprises when it does finally make it there. But if y'all are good with it, I imagine Dave is too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Brian and Dick, if you want to reveal that way, that's good with me.

The luck of the draw had me exchanging with Grant. Grant sent me some sweet BBQ tongs with a bonus of coffee. My sweetie immediately grabbed the coffee and has since pronounced it "yummy!" The tongs are figured maple and walnut. There's some steaks going on the grill this weekend that'll be breaking in the big tongs. The little ones got to flip bacon for our BLTs earlier this week. Thanks, Grant!



















Minor correction on the stuff I sent Grant. The tool handles are all birch, as are the shakers. The maple is the lid and bottom of the box, and that's because Lowe's ran out of Baltic birch plywood when I went shopping back in March.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Excellent work Dave! Are the shakers hand tooled or did you have somebody turn them for you? That box is snazzy  You hand carve the lettering too?


The shakers were "turned" by chucking up a 15/16ths chunk of walnut (an offcut from the handle) in my cordless drill, and then running that against the running belt sander. I started with five of them, and sure enough, on one of them I got careless and it ended up cracking at some point. More in the project later this morning.

The lettering is hand cut pieces of bubinga veneer left over from my brace till then hand-sanded and glued onto the maple.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Great job Mike!


----------



## mikeacg

I had to wait until it got light enough to take pictures… I do that every time when I could just take the pictures when I open the box but I guess I'm too excited when I get it! It's like Christmas for me!
I had the pleasure of receiving something from George (aka Woodmaster1) a couple of swaps ago so I checked out his work and fell in love with his board/cheese cutter combos. I even considered trying to make one myself but life got in the way… So here we are, 2 swaps later and a box appears from George again (I think he is clairvoyant so I'm going to have to watch what I think from now on or keep wearing that tin foil hat!). 
Surprise!!!!
















George tells me this is Cherry, Walnut, and Hackberry on the big board and there is a bit of Soft Maple thrown in on the slicer board. Absolutely beautiful George! (But please… do not use those words 'go-to wedding gift')








He also included a tin of his secret formula block finish! I tried some on a biscuit and I'd have to say - you guys should probably stick with the peanut butter…
Just kidding! I will be using the heck out of both these boards, my friend!
Another cool thing is just in case my guitar tuner battery dies, I can use the wire on the cheese board to tune to a open A (5th string)!


----------



## HokieKen

The wood tongs are awesome. I need to get me some of those 

Those boards are gorgeous Mike.


----------



## RichBolduc

Good lord these are all bad ass so far!!!

I foolishly forgot to take pics of what I got, so I'll have to wait for tonight to take them… But it's already been used in the living room!

Rich


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got a great set of BBQ tools from Keebler1. I need to grill something and use them soon. Thanks I have been wanting to make a set for myself and for a swap. I almost forgot to post a picture of my favorite item the knife.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I think that sounds like a great idea Brian. Given current transit times, I think y all should get to show off your stuff when everybody else does. Of course the only downside is that you and Dick won t have any surprises when it does finally make it there. But if y all are good with it, I imagine Dave is too.
> 
> - HokieKen


I will leave it up to Dick then. He should be chiming in soon. Or maybe he went fishing…...................


----------



## Bluenote38

Super sweet things coming in from the Swap and … more I need to learn


----------



## HokieKen

Great set of tools Woodmaster. I made that set of grill tools for my FIL for father's day this year. I have another set squirreled away for myself. I like them a lot. The tongs especially are very well designed


----------



## GR8HUNTER

im so sad after seeing all of these quality projects that i missed out on again :<((


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great job everyone so far. Nice tool set Keebs, nice tongs Grant, the box and tools are great Dave, those cutting boards are exceptional. Fancy boards take some time for sure. Mike….you make me glad I don't have a CNC, I would feel bad everytime you posted knowing I don't use it to the potential I should. Excellent work.


----------



## RichBolduc

I just realized… This might be the first swap I've done without resin or stabilizing…lol

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> im so sad after seeing all of these quality projects that i missed out on again :<((


Yeah, it was tough seeing the progress pictures a month ago and finished pictures last week, and then having to wait until now to say anything. We had a dang good showing, and unless I'm having a stroke, I think there's a couple more nice ones yet to come.

Good job, folks! And thanks to everyone for hitting their marks! I didn't have to send out any reminders, "where the heck are you?" emails, or do any real nagging. That makes running a swap a LOT more fun!

Edit to add: *Rich*, you could always send a stabilized late bonus if you're starting to twitch from withdrawals. ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Actually… I did send resin stuff as the bonus items I guess…. for non bbq use….

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Woodmaster what do you think of the finish on those knife scales? It was my first time using that finish.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Woodmaster what do you think of the finish on those knife scales? It was my first time using that finish.
> 
> - Keebler1


So far I think it's great!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Whew! Finished up my writeup of the barbecue kit I sent Grant. And I think I tagged it correctly, even.

Reminder, the tag is 2020 bbq swap with spaces in it. Please tag your projects so folks can find them next year to get ideas!


----------



## doubleG469

Sorry late to the party here.

Got some real goodies from Arlin!



























My wife loves the roses and vase for sure… ("why can't you make these…") thanks Arlin!


----------



## ArlinEastman

I see several items that I want to make here.

Here is what I received but do not know the sender.










Like I said in a post earlier I have been so wanting to make my wife a Ulu knife for cutting veggies. This is a huge step above a common one with the Damascus blade.

Than to match it to the cutting board is just sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On the pen blanks I KNOW the guys will love the red, white, and blue for pens.

Thank you O so very much.


----------



## donwilwol

it looks like i'm real late to this party. Sadly I also drank all the beer on the way.


----------



## RichBolduc

haha I'm the sender Arlin… Thought I put my name on the note that I sent with it 

For those wondering about the outboard rigger I grabbed from work… Here it is in use doing the recess for the Ulu




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2677295792539998



Rich


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

Like the note said. It takes me over an hour to make each one. When I first started it was days making one and upon trial and error and TONS of practice it takes me 1.2 hours now.

I started it so I can make money for the vets and charged $10 per flower thinking making $10 per hour is good but no one wants to pay that and now I charge $5 to $7.50 and extra for a vase depending on the work involved.

I hope you use the cherry bowl for a pinch bowl to put spices on after you put the meat on the grill. I used to mix all the spices into a glass bowl and take pinches of it to spread all over the meats and makes a nice meat mix.

Again Thanks guys and Rich.


----------



## HokieKen

Arlin - that's Rich's website so I imagine he's the sender. Great package Rich. Nice touch matching the handle to the board!

Arlin, WOW those roses are cool man! And what a lovely vase. Whole package is a definite keeper 

Gary - why can't you make roses like that? ;-p

Don - I'll post a thread for the beer swap next week. Then you can drink coming and going!


----------



## HokieKen

> haha I m the sender Arlin… Thought I put my name on the note that I sent with it
> 
> For those wondering about the outboard rigger I grabbed from work… Here it is in use doing the recess for the Ulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2677295792539998
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


You gotta learn to use something besides a lathe dude!


----------



## RichBolduc

But why???? They're so much fun!!!

Rich



> haha I m the sender Arlin… Thought I put my name on the note that I sent with it
> 
> For those wondering about the outboard rigger I grabbed from work… Here it is in use doing the recess for the Ulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2677295792539998
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> You gotta learn to use something besides a lathe dude!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wow Arlin, you do some amazing work. The roses/vase combo is really beautiful.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> haha I m the sender Arlin… Thought I put my name on the note that I sent with it
> 
> For those wondering about the outboard rigger I grabbed from work… Here it is in use doing the recess for the Ulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2677295792539998
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Rich

Thanks for the video


----------



## RichBolduc

Since Kenny was confused… This is why I used the lathe… To make the knife recess.



















Rich


----------



## GrantA

Great work guys!

And damn you Rich for posting a full link :-|


----------



## Woodmaster1

Rich you do some excellent creative work!


----------



## recycle1943

> I think that sounds like a great idea Brian. Given current transit times, I think y all should get to show off your stuff when everybody else does. Of course the only downside is that you and Dick won t have any surprises when it does finally make it there. But if y all are good with it, I imagine Dave is too.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I will leave it up to Dick then. He should be chiming in soon. Or maybe he went fishing…...................
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That's fine with me Brian 'cause I know how customs work over there. Just to be clear - the 2 bowls I sent are just because. One is wild olive and resin and the senond is quaretr sawn sycamore and resin, I was hopeing you would have them by now. Pretty sure I didn't take pictures of them, I just wanted you to see what some of your olive looked like real time in one of my bowls.
I'll look for pics of my swap items and get them posted in a few - -


----------



## jeffswildwood

Once again, some beautiful swap items! Seeing those blades makes me think it may be getting close to another knife swap. Nice work guys.


----------



## bndawgs

Dang, lot of awesome stuff going on here. I'd love to see how those roses are made Arlin.

Keebler reminded me that I have some knife blanks myself to make.


----------



## recycle1943

Brian, here's my contribution to the swap, unfortunately it's not of the caliber of the masters that lurk here but I thought it attractive and usefull.
I made matching cheese slicer and cutting board. The cheese slicer is not quite the norm because of the extra wide bottom so it can be used as a serving vehicle.
The lumber used is cherry, walnut and sassafras and both are treated with mineral oil and beeswax.




































My bonus items are as requested - a nice stack of 3/8" walnut



















Enjoy - and hopefully soon


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Dick! I do like the idea of the slicing/serving board a lot. Very nice bonus too


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

OMG, Im drooling like Homer over doughnuts. Be back in a few. Feeding childrens.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> My wife loves the roses and vase for sure… ("why can't you make these…") thanks Arlin!


That was one of the progress pictures that had me thinking; they came out great, Arlin!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice job so far everybody. Im still a few hours from the house to see what i got


----------



## Woodmaster1

Dick your cheese cutter cutting board combo looks great. I always wanted to try that with my combos. Now I have an idea on how to approach it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

My swap items went to Dick Byrd; who has been very generous to me in the past, and so I wanted to do a little something special for him and Mrs. Byrd.

I have been intending to make something like this for awhile, so when the BBQSwap arose, I thought it was the perfect occasion.

This is a spice box, using the traditional Indian(India) curry box found in many households there as a model, in which they will keep all their treasured curry powders. Usually, these will be made of mahogany or maybe teak.










This box is made entirely of (vury spensive) Zebrawood, with Gabon Ebony handle and splines. Bottoms are all BBply. I designed this box so as to sit well on the wing of Dick´s grill, and oriented the hinge to the length so access to the interior is unhindered. All the interior boxes are removable, so the interior can be utilized as Dick wishes; or one or two or so can be taken out to the grill if desired. I also designed the height of the box so the McCormick line of spice tins will fit inside, and/or interchanged with the individual boxes.

The glass lays on a 1mm thick piece of foam as a cushion, and is then framed as you would frame a window. I only tacked the top moulding on with brass nails, so if the glass gets broken it can be replaced sort of! easily. I also added a lip inside the lid to orient it into the box as it is closed, and I hope that the box is more or less airtight.










The spoon is hand-carved from olivewood, and roughly corresponds to teaspoon/tablespoon measurements.










Because I anticipated the lid being heavy with the glass, I put some stabilizer wings on her, so one neednt worry about the hinge being overburdened. These are dadoed into the carcass.










Finish is L.O., many coats of shellac, and a light buff with beeswax.

For bonus items, included are two olivewood slabs, same size as this one, a shade over 1 5/8" thick. As requested. The one in the photo was also supposed to go, but there is a gnarly check down the center and I figured most of this piece would go to waste cutting out the defects.

A bunch of Spanish chilli peppers were supposed to be in this box, but dernit, I forgot to put them in before I had it all boxed up.


----------



## mikeacg

> haha I m the sender Arlin… Thought I put my name on the note that I sent with it
> 
> For those wondering about the outboard rigger I grabbed from work… Here it is in use doing the recess for the Ulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2677295792539998
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> Say what you want about CNC machines but that video of the board swinging around like that scares the crap out of me! I could do that on one of my CNCs wihout any of the drama!
> 
> Great job Rich! Congrats Arlin! Let us see what you do with those blanks!!!! I have Rich making me some pens since I don't have a lathe set-up right now! Orange, purple and white (think Tigers!)
> 
> - RichBolduc


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That board a slicer combo is beautiful Dick, Im sure my Wife will like those, and she can be somewhat discerning and picky!


----------



## mikeacg

Brian, 
I would kill for some olivewood - but I can't travel due to the pandemic. Anybody you really dislike in the UP? Ha ha ha!
What a great swap…

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

Beautiful and very practical Brian! I love it all man  Very well thought out design. If I was Dick I'd be camping at the Post Office ;-)



> ...
> Orange, purple and white (think Tigers!)
> 
> - mikeacg


Nobody wants to do that Mike :-/


----------



## mikeacg

Shut up and drink Kenny! VTech might have its first undefeated season this year if the pandemic shuts us all down!

Love you man! Just pulling your chain…

Should I be waiiting by my mailbos for a package? It it's ticking, I ain't opening it!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I do have to get a package headed your way Mike. But it won't be ticking. As long as you promise not to send me one of those pens!


----------



## mikeacg

I promise Ken! But bear in mind that you don't have to reinvent the wheel with this forum! You can hire someone like Rich to do what they do best! Ask him about Chicago maroon and burnt orange and he will hook you up - without the expense of lathes and pen kits! My shop is full of tools right now so I don't see adding a mini lathe… but you never know! If I can get Rich to do color pours for the gun shop scales, I may never print another Tshirt as long as I live!


----------



## Bluenote38

> I promise Ken! But bear in mind that you don t have to reinvent the wheel with this forum! You can hire someone like Rich to do what they do best! Ask him about Chicago maroon and burnt orange and he will hook you up - without the expense of lathes and pen kits! My shop is full of tools right now so I don t see adding a mini lathe… but you never know! If I can get Rich to do color pours for the gun shop scales, I may never print another Tshirt as long as I live!
> 
> - mikeacg


Lol… do you want a mini-lathe? I have a Carbatec I can drag up. Kitchen Table top size perfect for pens, handles, shakers, etc.


----------



## RichBolduc

I used hot melt glue to hold the waste block to the board.. lol

Rich



> Say what you want about CNC machines but that video of the board swinging around like that scares the crap out of me! I could do that on one of my CNCs wihout any of the drama!
> 
> Great job Rich! Congrats Arlin! Let us see what you do with those blanks!!!! I have Rich making me some pens since I don t have a lathe set-up right now! Orange, purple and white (think Tigers!)
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> - mikeacg


----------



## RichBolduc

If it's going to annoy Kenny I may just do it for free…..

Rich



> I promise Ken! But bear in mind that you don t have to reinvent the wheel with this forum! You can hire someone like Rich to do what they do best! Ask him about Chicago maroon and burnt orange and he will hook you up - without the expense of lathes and pen kits! My shop is full of tools right now so I don t see adding a mini lathe… but you never know! If I can get Rich to do color pours for the gun shop scales, I may never print another Tshirt as long as I live!
> 
> - mikeacg


----------



## RichBolduc

I got this olive wood in today.










Check out Pohl Barn Productions and Kim Tippin on YouTube… They just turned some olive wood I sent them these past 2 weeks.

Rich



> Brian,
> I would kill for some olivewood - but I can t travel due to the pandemic. Anybody you really dislike in the UP? Ha ha ha!
> What a great swap…
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


----------



## Keebler1

I was the lucky recipient of Bill Berklich. First is a box. The top is made of wenge and maple. The front and back are african mahogany sapele and the ebds are yellowheart.



















Next is a bottle stopper made of redheart.










Next is a bottle opener and pig tail handles not sure what type wood



















Next is a spatula and spoon made of cherry



















Next is a bowl not quite sure what its made of. He thought yellowheart but it destroyed a bandsaw blade so maybe teak?










Last but not least is a german style knife with ironwood handles.










These are all great items. Thanks Bill


----------



## recycle1943

Brian - I am speechless, that spice box is outstanding. It will have a place of honor in our house. I haven't shown it to Linda yet, gonna wait til it get's here

Now I feel like I'm the one that's behind

Thank You very much


----------



## DavePolaschek

We've had a pretty good showing this time, gents! Congratulations to all on a great swap, and thanks again for making it a fun one to run!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So very GLAD you like it Dick! The photos dont really do it justice. Hope the Misses does too.

Of course, it can be used for something entirely different, like for sorting your collection of antique buttons; or your collection of prized seashells; or your collection of tiny plastic unicorns; or even a practical box for your favorite herbal tea blends.


----------



## clieb91

WOW!! Some really great looking items all around. Love the Cheese Slicer with serving area. Keebler Look like you got a box full of awesome including the box. 
Arlin, what a cool arrangement.

Just too many things to say about all of them.

But I'll talk about mine… 
Gary sent me a new set of tools for the grill and a very nice wooden bowl That I think I'm going to use for pretzels by the grill in the future.



















The tools worked great already and I will be putting them to use again as soon as we stop getting daily rain storms. The Tool stand in the pic is from Last Years swap from Bill K.

Great Job Dave heading this one up.

CtL


----------



## ArlinEastman

> haha I m the sender Arlin… Thought I put my name on the note that I sent with it
> 
> For those wondering about the outboard rigger I grabbed from work… Here it is in use doing the recess for the Ulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2677295792539998
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> *You gotta learn to use something besides a lathe dude!
> *
> - HokieKen


Ken

What else is there.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I promise Ken! But bear in mind that you don t have to reinvent the wheel with this forum! You can hire someone like Rich to do what they do best! Ask him about Chicago maroon and burnt orange and he will hook you up - without the expense of lathes and pen kits! My shop is full of tools right now so I don t see adding a mini lathe… but you never know! If I can get Rich to do color pours for the gun shop scales, I may never print another Tshirt as long as I live!
> 
> - mikeacg


Mike

If you are ever this way I have a 60's Delta lathe I am going to clean up I will give you.

I just gave my last Midi lathe away to someone that will be a great turner in the future and went home with some lathe tools as well.


----------



## mikeacg

Arlin,

I apreciate the thought but I have lathes - just no place to set them up yet! Regift them to soeeone in need! I'll get there sooner or later!

I sent you a PM about your cause! Maybe I can help…

MIke


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I got this olive wood in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Pohl Barn Productions and Kim Tippin on YouTube… They just turned some olive wood I sent them these past 2 weeks.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Brian,
> I would kill for some olivewood - but I can t travel due to the pandemic. Anybody you really dislike in the UP? Ha ha ha!
> What a great swap…
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> - RichBolduc


Just where in tarnation do you get all of that olive wood?? Do you know someone that sells it?

All of you guys really do make some great stuff and I love looking.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm on a ton of Facebook groups for wood, blanks and burls. You should see the stuff that goes on in them. Like buckeye burl slabs… if you're looking for something in particular let me know and I can probably point you in the right direction.

Rich


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I m on a ton of Facebook groups for wood, blanks and burls. You should see the stuff that goes on in them. Like buckeye burl slabs… if you re looking for something in particular let me know and I can probably point you in the right direction.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Buckeye burl slabs look awesome. A friend of mine bought some from my woodworking club and made some tables with epoxy to fill the voids. He said they had been in the wood storage barn for years and nobody used them. Lucky I didn't know they were there.


----------



## DavePolaschek

What a day. Only three projects show up with the tag 2020 bbq swap so far, but I'm sure that's just because everyone is too busy drooling over all the various goodies we've seen pass by today. Or trying out their new toys!


----------



## GrantA

I haven't posted a project because today is traveling home day :-(
It's been fun Alaska! Til next time…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I got this olive wood in today.
> 
> Brian,
> I would kill for some olivewood
> 
> Just where in tarnation do you get all of that olive wood?? Do you know someone that sells it?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Those are babies Rich, but nevertheless, are going to reveal some awesome character. Some of the living olive trees on Mallorca are a 1000 years old.

I get my olivewood from a sawmill closeby, he sells firewood, but also mills slabs of Holm oak, Almond wood, Pine, and Olivewood, and Algoroba(carob). I pay by the kilo, so dirt cheap, 1 euro/kilo. And he doesnt even weigh it, he just picks up an end and guesses.
The Holm oak also tends to have some really excellent character, medulla rays, reddish tones, add in some spalting. I love making furniture with it. And it doesnt retain water like olivewood does(which can be a problem, ie., warping/checking later on down the road).


----------



## RichBolduc

Doh!!! Forgot to hit the post button.

I got a gave from Chris (Clieb) that's a mix of Cornhole and skeetball. I've already used it a few times from the couch with the wife and it's a lot of fun. Now if only I can teach th dogs to fetch the bags. He did ink transfers for the game board and also the score board. The legs fold up in the back for easier storage too.

Once this Rona stuff ends and we start hanging parties again, I know it will be pulled out and put to heavy use.

Rich


----------



## mikeacg




----------



## DavePolaschek

Cool! Five projects show up with the tag now.

Thanks again to everyone for playing. It was a fun swap, and Kenny will be posting the thread for the next one soon. I'll do a project round-up and add them to the OP later this week.


----------



## clieb91

Rich, Glad to hear it is already seen some use. Dogomatic bean bag return would be a great trick. 

CtL


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave

I do not know how to do the project thing on what we received or given. If I tried it would take me several days on Word and past it there.

When I get a chance I will do some writing on how I made the roses for everyone here.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't sweat it if you don't get to it Arlin. If you can write up how you did the flowers, that'll be a big bit of learning for anyone who reads it.

Chris, I really like the phrase "dogomatic return!"


----------



## duckmilk

Just catching up here, some really nice things have been posted. Going to the project page now to wow some more.
Good swap Dave. Glad you didn't have to ride herd on this bunch.
my dog would pick up the bags…but not return them unharmed :-/


----------



## DavePolaschek

> my dog would pick up the bags…but not return them unharmed :-/


That'd be a dogomatic disposal then, Duck?


----------



## Keebler1

Question just picked up some beer was thinking that uses some of it for the swap it is cold will it be OK if I leave it in the fridge it then to ship it whenever I-ship the beer stuff


----------



## duckmilk

It will keep better in the fridge Kevin. Some beer gets harmed when exposed to hot weather for long periods. But the warming during the shipping process shouldn't hurt it, unless it takes a month. Hopefully, the shipping delays will be straightened out by then.
Short answer, keep it in the fridge if you have room.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks will keep it in fridge till shipping


----------



## duckmilk

> my dog would pick up the bags…but not return them unharmed :-/
> 
> That'd be a dogomatic disposal then, Duck?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 It'd be dogmatically disastrous Dave.

Did I say good job on the swap Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I believe you did, but thanks again, Duck! It was pretty easy with this batch. Not a slacker or disappearer in the bunch.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

all these projects are very nice :<))) did I hear someplace Jeff is running a knife swap ?


----------



## HokieKen

I agree with above, there was some seriously excellent work in this swap. Kudos to you all! Well done running it Dave. It is awfully nice when everyone does their bit without any nagging 

I'll post a thread Monday for the beer swap and pop in here with a link so nobody misses it. Somebody will get a Hazy Like a Fox IPA this year 'cause I'm loving them things


----------



## HokieKen

> all these projects are very nice :<))) did I hear someplace Jeff is running a knife swap ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


If knives were done after the beer swap, I'd sign up!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I would like to join the beerswap but wont. Theres a couple really good funky/fun local homebrew startups here now that someone would get a kick out of.

But, shipping logistics!

And, they REALLY frown upon shipping liquids internationally.

I will follow along though, you guys are, in some cases a murder, otherwise a riot….................


----------



## JohnMcClure

Great work all of you. I've been watching quietly. Love seeing the creativity, talent, and hard work, as always.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Brian, unfortunately, international players in the beer swap aren't really practical :-( We had one last year from Hong Kong but he was a pilot that flew stateside regularly so there was no international shipping necessary. To be honest, we kinda skirt the law shipping it within the CONUS….


----------



## HokieKen

Also, "When the Sh;t Goes Down" by Cypress Hill is playing in my earbuds right now. I have it low enough that I can also clearly hear the cicadas. The two are eerily harmonious. Very eerily.

It's Brians fault I am listening to Cypress Hill for the record. I haven't been able to turn off my Beastie Boys Pandora channel since he and I had a series of posts about them…


----------



## ArlinEastman

So how long before there is another swap like this one??

Also I have been wanting to make a knife. How does that swap work??


----------



## HokieKen

Tbey all work essentially just like this one Arlin. It's just a matter of what the "theme" is. Keep an eye out for a new swap thread after the beer swap in early September. Better yet, just follow the beer swap thread and there will be information there when it winds down about the swap that will follow it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rich

There is no way I can afford wood like that or even 5 to 8 of them for a few of the others.

If I win the lottery I may but do not buy tickets so that is out. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Ken


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Kenny. I may sit out the beer swap (or may hop in… we'll see), but I think I'll be up for Jeff's knife swap in the fall. Glad he's volunteered to run that! ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> did I hear someplace Jeff is running a knife swap ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER





> If knives were done after the beer swap, I'd sign up!
> 
> - HokieKen





> So how long before there is another swap like this one??
> 
> Also I have been wanting to make a knife. How does that swap work??
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I was just saying we have not had one in awhile not that I would run it. However…....I could have my arm twisted to do it after the beer swap is over. That would give me time to get things set up.

Arlin, it would run about the same as this swap. Sign in period, progress pics about half way through then names assigned, mail by date then reveal. Here's your chance to make that knife. In the last one you had a choice of how to make it. A restoration, a kit or forge one.

Is there a good interest in one? I know Vernon would jump in!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> but I think I'll be up for Jeff's knife swap in the fall. Glad he's volunteered to run that! ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh no, what have I done!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for volunteering Jeff . I'll definitely play!


----------



## Keebler1

Jeff as long as its a swap I think just about anyone here would be interested in it


----------



## clieb91

Beer Swap is up in the air as I now have a pile of items I need to work on. Which I am sure is a good thing.
I would love to do the Knife Swap but will have to see how logistics work out as I'll start putting up lights at the park the first week of September and then full steam ahead until we open the show in November. I am doubting I would get sidetracked by Craft Fairs this year which I guess will be a blessing and a curse. Thankfully have found another venue that is interested in displaying my wares.

Speaking of that pile, back into the shop.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think there's enough interest if you've got the inclination to run it, Jeff. Maybe we can even get AZ Dave back in the swap game. I hear he likes knives. ;-)


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thanks for volunteering Jeff . I'll definitely play!
> 
> - HokieKen


Me to but I will need the help of reminding me about it please and if you could Jeff let me know about 2 to 3 weeks ahead of time. With something I have never done I will need some more time for trial and more error.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks for volunteering Jeff . I'll definitely play!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Me to but I will need the help of reminding me about it please and if you could Jeff let me know about 2 to 3 weeks ahead of time. With something I have never done I will need some more time for trial and more error.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Add Jeff to your "buddies" Arlin. That way as soon as he posts the thread, you'll get notified.


----------



## HokieKen

This spalted Hackberry adds a whole dimension to the teabox I'm making. Thanks Gary!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Oh no, what have I done!


When the officer asked for an volunteer to step forward, and everyone else stepped back, you stayed put, I think. Sorry, Jeff.

Arlin, as Kenny says, if you make Jeff your buddy, you'll get notified when he posts a new topic. If you somehow miss out, I'll try to remember to email you.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Guys


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny just got beer swap up


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny just got beer swap up
> 
> - Keebler1


Yep. Just came to post a link


----------



## doubleG469

> This spalted Hackberry adds a whole dimension to the teabox I'm making. Thanks Gary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Man that looks so nice. and I found a bit of it stashed behind some boxes the other day. I may need to make something as well.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm liking the looks of that Hackberry! Sure wish I had some to try out… (Too subtle? Ha ha ha!)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. Someone (over a year ago) was complaining about hackberry on one of the swap threads.

I found that my lumber yard in Minneapolis always had some on the shelf. It wasn't horrible to work, but they had butternut for the same price usually, and that was a lot more fun to work with.

Maybe that's just me…


----------



## HokieKen

I just like the spalting in this stuff. Regular Hackberry is kinda plain but this spalting really adds some good contrast and patterns to break up a piece like a Walnut tea box ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Regular hackberry looks plain to me, but I have access to all I want, I just need a year before a project commences to harvest it. Most looks healthy enough that it wouldn't have any spalting.


----------



## mikeacg

Butternut seems too soft to carve for me but I do like the color. If you found hackberry in the Twin Cities I can probably get a buddy of mine to shoot me some up here. Thanks for the heads-up Dave!


----------



## ArlinEastman

A person I know here who cuts a lot of it down for firewood. Asked him several times for some hunks of it and he never responds back even tho I told him I would buy it as firewood. 
By what he says if it lays on the ground for a few months it will spalt really quickly.


----------



## DavePolaschek

As Arlin said, hackberry is not a "durable" wood. According to the wood-database it's "Rated as non-durable to perishable. Also susceptible to fungal discoloration and insect attack." Makes me think it would be pretty easy to get some spalting if a guy had a pile of it for a while…

As for butternut, it's not great for carving, unless you like carving walnut. It's awfully close to that in behavior (a little softer, maybe) just lighter colored. And it's one of those woods like elm where it'll probably be getting harder to find big boards, so I'm enjoying it while I can get it.


----------



## recycle1943

Butternut ? I have a dozen or so 10" -12" dia x 18" that will probably lay and rot since I don't have a method to process them. FREE for the taking
when it gets light outside I'll get a couple pictures and post if anybody is interested


----------



## recycle1943

butternut chunks - it's a shame that whoever took the tree down had to do this, could have been a really nice log


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Dick, that's good wood to a turner. I hope somebody snatches it up!


----------



## recycle1943

Yeah Kenny, I only turn small tips or a dowel plugs for my lamps. I wouldn't know where to start nor do I want to start turning bigger things and these chunks will probably go to waste.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dang! If it weren't for a virus making travel a bad idea, I'd consider hopping in the truck to come pick that up, Dick. It would give me an excuse to get a new blade on my bandsaw and get it connected to some sort of dust collection, and there's a lot of nice boxes in there, I'm sure.


----------



## Lazyman

Some great projects-as usual.

Regarding hackberry's durability…As long as it stays dry, it will last as long as any wood. It'll rot in a few months outside (which is why you get spalting so easily and why a lot of the trees are hollow) but it is fine otherwise. In fact, the reception area at the School of Forestry Dean's office at the SFAU (Nacogdoches, TX) had a hackberry parquet floor when I went to school there that was tough as nails. It was about as white as holly wood and pretty boring as wood flooring goes.

Speaking of crimes against wood. On my way back from Colorado yesterday, driving through the Texas Panhandle, I almost cried when I saw piles of bulldozed mesquite ready to burn. Not sure they will actually burn them or just let them rot there. I probably saw a few hundred acres of it piled up. The mesquite in the unbulldozed areas was pretty dense so I am sure this was done to improve grazing. While most of it was probably too small to use, there were plenty of logs over 1' in diameter in the burn piles. Some enterprising guy with a portable saw mill could make a fortune, especially if he could get into one of these pastures before they come in with the bulldozer.


----------



## duckmilk

Nathan, when you and Gary came out to get the cedar, there were also a bunch of hackberry logs there, some are probably still in the ditch. I wonder if they have spalted or just rotted by now.


----------



## Lazyman

After a year, they are probably pretty punky by now and not worth the trouble, especially in a ditch where they might get pretty wet when it rains. I had a log sitting on my patio out of the rain and it spalted on the end I had it sitting on against the concrete after just 2 or 3 months.


----------



## duckmilk

They are actually on the edge of the ditch and probably only got rained on. I may stop and check some out tomorrow to see if they rotted or not. Might be a few bug holes in them though.


----------



## Lazyman

Bug holes don't bother me. You can always fill them with some turquoise or dyed epoxy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> They are actually on the edge of the ditch and probably only got rained on. I may stop and check some out tomorrow to see if they rotted or not. Might be a few bug holes in them though.
> 
> - duckmilk


I am wanting to try my hand at casting so if you do cut some up and find a lot of spalting would you be willing to send me a few boxes of it?

The vets and I just do not get much chance of any and sure would like to try some.


----------



## duckmilk

Be glad to Arlin. I didn't have a chance today, the barn cats decided to have a squabble and somehow got the freezer unplugged. Got busy trying to save meat.


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, you know there's a beer sawp thread, right?


----------



## GrantA

Kenny I feel sure he does but he was busy saving meat today


----------



## Lazyman

...and the best way to save meat is to have a BBQ hence why he posted the meat saving comment here. Of course one of the best things to have with BBQ is beer.


----------



## mikeacg

> ...and the best way to save meat is to have a BBQ hence why he posted the meat saving comment here. Of course one of the best things to have with BBQ is beer.
> 
> - Lazyman


I see what you did there Nathan…

It's 5:05 here and I'm wondering if it is too early for a breakfast beer…


----------



## jeffswildwood

When I said I wanted to plane before the storm hit, *IT HIT*! Lots of flooding all around. The creek behind my house became a river. I'll have a lot of shovel work to do. Under my bridge is a wash out. I was lucky. Just down the road several houses have water in them. The road was impassable due to water. Bad days. Thinking a "breakfast beer" may not be too bad this morning.

"The beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad, so I had another for dessert" Anyone remember this?


----------



## HokieKen

Who can forget Johnny Jeff? ;-)


----------



## EarlS

> "The beer I had for breakfast wasn t bad, so I had another for dessert" Anyone remember this?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Chris Kristofferson - Sunday Morning Coming Down - great song


----------



## HokieKen

Johnny Cash recorded it in 1968. Kristofferson was in 1970. Somehow, Chris got all the recognition for it. And yes, I used google to unravel that ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, we got a good deal of rain yesterday but nothing like that! Hope it doesn't cause you a whole lot of headache…


----------



## mikeacg

> Johnny Cash recorded it in 1968. Kristofferson was in 1970. Somehow, Chris got all the recognition for it. And yes, I used google to unravel that ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Kristofferson got more recognition because he also wrote the song, Kenny! Me and Bobby McGee, Why Me Lord and the list goes on…


----------



## Lazyman

> Johnny Cash recorded it in 1968. Kristofferson was in 1970. Somehow, Chris got all the recognition for it. And yes, I used google to unravel that ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


That may be because Kristofferson wrote it. He wrote a lot of country songs that others sang first or made famous. He was a much better song writer than singer. The guy could barely carry a tune.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. That makes more sense


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Who can forget Johnny Jeff? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


*INDEED :<))))*


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, we got a good deal of rain yesterday but nothing like that! Hope it doesn t cause you a whole lot of headache…
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, unfortunately it has created a real headache. If you remember my yard, under my bridge is washed out. The creek has some very large rocks that washed down. They look like the were to big to move but the water did. Now I have to move them. Several spots the sides have washed out. In my basement a hole emerged in a corner. I checked it and had an inch of water in my shop. I got it drained, (drain cap was plugged) but I have some shop vac work to do and some bleaching. Lucky for me all my tools are up on blocks and also my wood so no tool damage. I'm one of the lucky ones believe it or not. Several of my neighbors were not so lucky. At the end of the road there was feet of water where it was not passable. One trailer was partially under water. His heat pump was under water. Worst I have ever seen!


----------



## clieb91

Jeff, Sorry to hear about the storm damage. Noting worse than water in the shop it has happen to me twice and hate it. Glad to hear all people and tools are okay.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Jeff that sucks man. Glad you didn't loose anything but I hate that you have all that work to do. Especially in this stupid heat wave!


----------



## DavePolaschek

That really sucks, Jeff. Sorry.

Today's the announced "we're done" date for this swap. Brian and Dick still have packages in flight, but they both know what they're getting, so that's something. Sorry international shipping sucks, guys.

This weekend I'll be trying to gather all the projects and add them to the top post. But I also have at least two blogs to write about the bookcases I'm building, and I'm supposed to get another cuppa-tree boxes built over the weekend, too.

Thanks again to all you guys. This is the smoothest swap I can remember, and it went smoothly because every one of you held up your end. Congratulations! You're the best, no matter what anyone else says!


----------



## GrantA

What carriers were used for the international packages? I assume postal service. I'm always available with good fedex discounts for any of you guys. Also truck freight etc domestically ;-)

Jeff, sorry about the flooding man, that sucks for sure


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Grant, I used the National Correos, or postal service, and took the budget option. Double the cost would have gotten it there sooner, according to them.

Here, DHL is superb.
UPS is a total ripoff
GLS is also good

I guess we have Fedex here, but have never done any shipping or receiving from them, so dont know.

I have an issue with my address because we are in the middle of nowhere, our road doesnt even have a name, so our address is like: area 12, parcel 70.

Google maps will take you right here, but some companies are too dumb to use it. Not DHL though.


----------



## GrantA

Fedex (or one of their partners) brought you the swap package from Dave P ;-) I know where you are lol 
Globally DHL and fedex are both good choices


----------



## recycle1943

I use the postal service - normally they are just fine but their International service really sux. The swap package was stuck in Chicago for 3 weeks and a previous package is on it's 3rd month and not delivered yet. USPS is out of my International shipping from now on.


----------



## Lazyman

International shipping on the plane that I bought off ebay from the UK was fine until they handed it off to the USPS to get it the last 20 miles. It took about 10 days to get that far. Then they lost if for 2 weeks before they marked it out for delivery and delivered but it never showed up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's why we need to save the USPS. They're in tough shape, and it's going to get tougher. The Postmaster General appointed by Trump will actually make money on his investments if he drives the USPS into the ground.


----------



## Lazyman

I'm with you on that one Dave. It amazes me how low "we" have gone.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No project posts from Keebs, Gary, or Arlin. I'm going to build the project list today, and add it to the top post here. If any of you three want yours added, you might have to message me to remind me.


----------



## Keebler1

I have to figure out how to shrink the size of the picture I took. Havent taken the time to do it yet. Will try to figure it out this week if I get time


----------



## DavePolaschek

Brian's Spice Box

Grant's Tongs

Chris' Toss-It

Mike's Bill's BBQ Barn sign

Bill's Box of Tricks

Dick's Cutting Board

Woodmaster's Cutting Boards

Rich's Ulu Knife and Cutting Board

Dave's BBQ Briefcase


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Be glad to Arlin. I didn t have a chance today, the barn cats decided to have a squabble and somehow got the freezer unplugged. Got busy trying to save meat.
> 
> - duckmilk


Not the cats doing but my cousin just had their freezer stop and did not know it and the whole batch of meat spoiled and stuck up the place.
To bad to since I would be in Hog or Beef heaven with all they had.

Also thank you

Dick

A LOT of carvers love butternut. I have an older vet friend asked me if I had any and had to tell him no. He has been carving for 45+ years and turning for 30+. He is a Korean vet and is 85+ and a good friend and try to help him whenever I can. He does not have to good health and does more carving now then turning since he can sit and carve.
His shop is a mess with just one narrow path going to the back chair. I wish I could find enough kids to help me clean and organize it all for him to get around easier.
He is one of the guys who would help you or give you anything if he had it. He has a pacemaker in his left shoulder and now taking oxygen and shuffles around but no cane yet. I do not think he could even use a cane while walking in his shop. Kind of sad.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> That's why we need to save the USPS. They're in tough shape, and it's going to get tougher. The Postmaster General appointed by Trump will actually make money on his investments if he drives the USPS into the ground.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


It does not help with employees stealing the stuff. Read a week ago how 7 employees were caught stealing guns and selling them along with a lot of other things in their past. And that is the ones who got caught. A lot of checks from Govco and during Christmas a lot come up missing.
I guess the big $$ they get paid is not enough.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Brian's Spice Box
> 
> Grant's Tongs
> 
> Chris' Toss-It
> 
> Mike's Bill's BBQ Barn sign
> 
> Bill's Box of Tricks
> 
> Dick's Cutting Board
> 
> Woodmaster's Cutting Boards
> 
> Rich's Ulu Knife and Cutting Board
> 
> Dave's BBQ Briefcase
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I am still working on the Rose one Dave. I am also trying to get all the links into it as well since I have been asked that before. About 1/4 done


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Arlin! I know there are a lot of people who will read that with interest once you get it written up!


----------



## recycle1943

Arlin, 
Fortunately, the tree was given to me, already felled and somewhat cut up. The guy that dropped it thought it was going to be firewood and totally destroyed a couple bigger limbs by cutting into firewood size. The sad part is that the limbs he didn't cut are all 8" and less so lumber is out of the equasion. 
Getting back to the FREE tree, it cost me $300 to get the main trunk and some limbs to a saw mill and the remaining 'scrap' I threw in my truck and hauled home. 
I put some of the butternut short logs on Craigs List. They were 12" to 14" across and 18" or so long and some limbs 4' to 5' long in various diameters. I had them on for $10 and I had a guy show up yesterday after he drove an hour to get here and wanted me to sell them cheaper to him.
When the potential buyer asked if I could do less than $10 for a 5' limb 8" in diameter and I said nope, he turned and left saying Thanks Dick.
I walked out into the alley and looked around - I couldn't find a FREE Butternut sign anywhere.
OK - I'm done, continue with making stuff - that's what I do daily.


----------

